# JUMP ULTIMATE STARS: Discussion, Help, Friend Code Thread



## "Shion" (Jun 26, 2007)

All you JUS owners rejoice. this thread will be here for help, or FC's, and even battles. Hope this thread prospers.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

Anyone who wants to have some FC matches and has decks without the cheap supports like trunks or sena or seya hit me up. If you're new to the game tell me to hold back cause with 3000 losses and 2200+ wins (more than 5k matches total) it will be kinda boring for you if i go all out .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

.....Youre the one who GAVE me the idea of putting in Sena combos.

I got rid of ANY other combos involving trunks.

Now, I tend to use Sena, Shishio, gotanks support combos.

How bout a match with me NOW Dreikoo?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....Youre the one who GAVE me the idea of putting in Sena combos.
> 
> I got rid of ANY other combos involving trunks.
> 
> ...



Nah if you look at my other posts about the cheap supports you'll see i clearly was against sena too. (nothing wrong with gotenks or shishio though so keep using those , i do too )

And i'm playing PBR on the wii atm so i can't play JUS.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

what have you got against sena huh?

he is probably one of the best support chars. to create sick combos with.

or is it because you cant beat it......................


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> what have you got against sena huh?
> 
> he is probably one of the best support chars. to create sick combos with.
> 
> or is it because you cant beat it......................



It's not that i particularly have something against it. It's just that an un-hitable move that interrupts every combo in the game , eats 2 special bars and binds the target in order for the attacker to go behind him use a guard break and fire sena again until you're out of energy bars = broken. Same thing with trunks basically...it can interrupt any combo without any skill from the person who is attacked. I don't mind the bind or the 2 bars as much as the fact that it's all combined with the interruption of any combo in the entire game.


And lawl about me not being able to beat it....haven't i beaten you when you used sena with my decks that had it too? My beef with it is that i don't have fun beating you with it .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

i have entirely different teams now.^

would you care to try then out?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i have entirely different teams now.^
> 
> would you care to try then out?



If none of em uses the cheap ones then sure. I'm playing now anyways .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

.......they have sena..

ill join your game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .......they have sena..
> 
> ill join your game.



Oh...you don't have any of em without sena? Cause i'm not interested in another bunch of boring matches...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 30, 2007)

See...no challenge at all...hit sena hit sena poof...that's not fun in my book.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 30, 2007)

hmmm....... i got raped once again.

fought fire with fire eh?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 1, 2007)

guess i need more experience.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmmm....... i got raped once again.
> 
> fought fire with fire eh?



Yes. As i said it's way to easy to win with those. You just have no strategy whatsoever and just spam the supports which equals both cheap and boring if you fight ppl with good strategy.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm thinking about ordering this game.

How is it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2007)

DylanR said:


> I'm thinking about ordering this game.
> 
> How is it?



It rocks. One of the best DS games ever.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 2, 2007)

ive been remaking strategies for a few hours. i got 2 decks cooked up that arent cheap.

youre right. its no fun winning cheaply.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ive been remaking strategies for a few hours. i got 2 decks cooked up that arent cheap.
> 
> youre right. its no fun winning cheaply.



I've got bout 45 noncheap decks . You can pick up ideas from the wifi matches sometimes. There's stuff that you never though of there because there are so many different chars and supports in the game. I fought this one guy who had 1 huge combo using 3 different supports and 2 different char's specials which woulld almost eat your entire life bar if it all landed...i was left with an open mouth staring....at least it was easy to predict when it was coming so i took him out in the matches after the first one.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok Dreiko.

I beleive I am ready for some FUN matches...

no cheapo deapo crap.

You up for it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok Dreiko.
> 
> I beleive I am ready for some FUN matches...
> 
> ...



Sure...the last few days more and more people used trunks or sena so i got bored fast and didn't play much (good thing i got PBR  ). Just pm me or post here if you see me post. (i never turn off my PC so don't rely just on the green dot lol)


----------



## Anki Rendan (Jul 10, 2007)

I'll play someone here. My FC is 1847-6964-6156.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 10, 2007)

Ill play you...

hmm... ill add your code and be on..

reply on this thread and see when you will play.


----------



## Jazz (Jul 10, 2007)

How is JuS?  I have Jump Superstars, but I want to get this game.  Is it great, good, or bad?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 11, 2007)

J-san said:


> How is JuS?  I have Jump Superstars, but I want to get this game.  Is it great, good, or bad?



It's great...it has wifi play and more anime chars in it...so it's of crouse better than JSS.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell yeah it is... JUS enables you to use r and l as hotlinks to other support characters without having to press on them.

Fighting is more smoothed out, (but can be cheaper) 

online play is challenging


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 14, 2007)

I ordered J!US a few days ago.

Once I get it, I'm gonna practice a bit before giving out my FC, so I don't humiliate myself too bad.

:>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

DylanR said:


> I ordered J!US a few days ago.
> 
> Once I get it, I'm gonna practice a bit before giving out my FC, so I don't humiliate myself too bad.
> 
> :>



Expect to lose a lot on wifi....esp if you don't use the cheap unfair supports. I didn't use em and i had barely 100 wins after like 500 matches but after a while once you get a good feel for your decks you'll improve. (i got about 3900 losses and about 2500 wins now...so you see the ratios have really changed  )


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 14, 2007)

what exaclty is this game and how can i get it lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

rocklee1234 said:


> what exaclty is this game and how can i get it lol.



Godly 2d fighter with characters from 44 different shonen style anime. To get it you either go to japan and buy it or (much easier) import it to wherever you are from game-importing sites. (you need a credit card to do this).


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 14, 2007)

when you say godly just how goldy are we talking? like king leonidas godly or brad pit achilles quasi godly?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 14, 2007)

rocklee1234 said:


> when you say godly just how goldy are we talking? like king leonidus godly or brad pit achilles quasi godly?



First of all it's Leonid*a*s  (i'm greek).


Second of all...it's basically one of the 2-3 best games of the DS.


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 14, 2007)

firstly i knew i misspelled something.lol. then again i was brought up in the school system of america so what do you expect. thank you for the correction. 

secondly. must pick up game. is it like a card game or actual fighting game.

thirdly. where do i issue a challenge to you lol. just got my ds back online.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 14, 2007)

if you have the game, you gotta give us your friend code first, then we give ours to add each other. to find your code, press the option on your homescreen that shows a ds giving out waves (signals),and then when you press that, scroll to the option that says wifi, and pick the second bar.when that is done, press the option that has the numbers on it.

to issue a challenge, post it here or message us.

the game is a fighting one, not card cuz card games suck on any platform. in my opinion.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 14, 2007)

anyone up for battle?


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 15, 2007)

well i need to get the game first lol. they have it on play asia?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

yes^

i got mine so quickly off of them. just search for jump ultimate stars, and it'll be there.


----------



## rocklee1234 (Jul 15, 2007)

joyous occasion. i think i will plave the order right now and then after a week of getting used to it ill post a challenge.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

i wanted to do express order, but did air mail cuz its cheaper.

good luck getting it.., im anxious to battle SOMEBODY


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 15, 2007)

Did playasia change that "Usually ships within _____" message for JUS from 24hours to a week?  Or has it always taken it that long for them to ship it to you?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Did playasia change that "Usually ships within _____" message for JUS from 24hours to a week?  Or has it always taken it that long for them to ship it to you?



It depends on what sending option you chose. If you chose the express mode you get  it within 2-4 days. If you chose the cheap one you get it within 7-14 days.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Did playasia change that "Usually ships within _____" message for JUS from 24hours to a week?  Or has it always taken it that long for them to ship it to you?



what dreiko said. but if youre not in a hurry, save some money and chose regular.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 15, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It depends on what sending option you chose. If you chose the express mode you get  it within 2-4 days. If you chose the cheap one you get it within 7-14 days.



Not that.

I mean the time it takes for them to ship it out to you.

Not how long it takes for it to get to your house.

If you search Jump! Ultimate Stars on playasia, it says it takes a week for them to ship it to you.

It was 24 hours the other day.  Atleast I think so.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

oh. they ship it the day you order it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

DylanR said:


> Not that.
> 
> I mean the time it takes for them to ship it out to you.
> 
> ...



Well they ship it out in 1 day but you won't receive it fast if you chose the cheap shipment method.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 15, 2007)

I know that, but it says they don't ship it out to you for a week now.



Though it doesn't apply to me, since I already got my confirmation email saying it has been shipped on the 10th.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

....anyone wanna battle?

wifi battles got too boring....


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

DylanR said:


> I know that, but it says they don't ship it out to you for a week now.
> 
> 
> 
> Though it doesn't apply to me, since I already got my confirmation email saying it has been shipped on the 10th.



i dunno. the game is popular. maybe they are low in stock?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....anyone wanna battle?
> 
> wifi battles got too boring....



I could battle...no cheap supports though right?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2007)

no cheap supports.^

ill join


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Now tell me this wasn't fun .

You actually are pretty good with normal strategies keep up the good work  .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

WOW i got beat about..... 30 times?

at least this time i was the one that quit... i was close on a few occasions...

a thing i noticed is that you have the healing ichigo 100% girl on all your teams.

i ran into so many of your attacks....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> WOW i got beat about..... 30 times?



Well...yeah but you actually put up a good fight...last guy i fought 1 on 1 with your number of wifi matches didn't last 1/5th  you did...and i was serious with my combos etc (kyuubi naruto mainly...but i think you figured that out XD ) while most of the time i am relaxed and still win easily . And you beat me 2of the 30-something times didn't you? (1 with the small magician kid VS gold seiya and other the ringout with kenshin on the death round ) .

edit: I have that girl on teams that don't heal themselves or that don't consist of females (sanji 2 koma works best for females). If you remember the 1 round i used kinkuman i didn't have her cause he can cure half of his health with one of his special moves. (the match where you accidentaly fired a sena )


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

you know what?

.....i feel like going at it again... adrenaline rush

now that i think if it, it WAS fun


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> you know what?
> 
> .....i feel like going at it again... adrenaline rush



Lol wanna play some more? I'm up for it XD.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Then get on XD...i've been waiting for 5 min.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

i need the shi and on koma's.....
i just put in 2 bogus ones on my name to make it look cool


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

i did better this time

im on a roll!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Ya you did much better now...you beat me atleast 5 times...your scientist is annoying to follow with regular chars and that lead to many death rounds and that ups your chance of winning .

edit: komas are the manga squares , not the japanese letters . The letters are called katakana hiragana and kanji...and what you'd write shion with would be katakana...so it would be these : シオン

Also i just noticed...we started at 11:20 and now it's 1:20...we played like 2 hours str8 lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

thats what saved me a  few times.

but that is all dr.mashirito can do.

i even surprised myself at how balanced these battles were!

WAAAAY better than other boring wifi matches


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> thats what saved me a  few times.
> 
> but that is all dr.mashirito can do.
> 
> ...



And more fun to actually DO combos not just fire a trunks and a special attack of your char and think you achieved something .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

So true....^

we were both like that loooooooong ago.

doing char. combos actually makes you a better player, so you gain everything.

good battle bro


----------



## Banshi (Jul 16, 2007)

Mains so far: Zorro, Sanji, Sakura, Kagura

Score so far, (1365) (364)

*Best decks so far:*

REVIVAL ARTS:

Battle: Sakura, Kagura

Support: Piccolo, Aya Toujo (The girl with support seal effect from Ichigo 100%) Rei (fist of north star)

Help: Tsunade,Kakashi,Yusuke, Kanda (from D Grayman)


BANSHI:

Battle: Zorro, Sanji

Support: Hiei (yu yu hakusho) aya toujo

Help: All of Sanji and Zorro's Ally boosts, and then Sasuke, Luffy, Kuroro (from hunter X hunter), and Yahiko (boy from Rurouni kenshin)

I have more decks, but im still working on them and these are the ones i seem to do the best with so far without any broken supports

*BROKEN SUPPORTS*

I dont think there are characters that are cheap by themselves its just when you use them in combination with certain supports they become very broken.
Ive played some tournaments that some people on youtube hold and they dont ban ANYTHING (yet), so far these are the supports i think should be banned from my experiences so far

*SENA*(eye shield)- like a lot of people say he comes out too fast, takes up 3 sp bars and binds movement

*TRUNKS*- comes out extremely fast and can also be used in the AIR

*SATSUKI*-(ICHIGO 100%) She cannot be stopped no matter what, and she heals way too fast, and then when you heal on top of that its ridiculous

*BO-BO-BO*- He's only worth 2 and he does 36 damage and even if you block it, he puts too much pressure on you allowing a easy gaurd break

*GAOH* (Panda from BOBOBO)- Cant be stopped no matter what, he attacks you regardless if you hit him or not, and he knocks you back a good distance doing 39 damage in all, and he's only worth 2

*Roji* (blonde girl from muhyo to roji) She comes out too quick, does 22 damage, drains 1 sp bar, binds you, and she's only worth 2

So far these are all the popular supports i see being used in wifi alot, and should not be this strong by themselves


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Mains so far: Zorro, Sanji, Sakura, Kagura
> 
> Score so far, (1365) (364)
> 
> ...



So you only got 2 decks eh? I got 50 and i coudl have like 10-20 more but there's only space for 50 lol. We could play some times...i hate unfair supports too  . (btw i commented what you said in bold...i say it here in case you miss it   )


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Jul 16, 2007)

Whenever you guys like, I would be glad to take you on


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

Right here man^

youre already in my fc list, when do you want to battle?


----------



## Pein (Jul 16, 2007)

is this game tough to play if you dont know japanese


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

no.

if you do, it's easier, but if you dont, you get the hang of it in a few hours of playing it.

look at the signs at it gets easier and you understand better.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> So you only got 2 decks eh? I got 50 and i coudl have like 10-20 more but there's only space for 50 lol. We could play some times...i hate unfair supports too  . (btw i commented what you said in bold...i say it here in case you miss it


 I have more decks than that, but im still experimenting with them, i havent been able to test them against non-cheap decks yet



Dreikoo said:


> Raoh (hokuto no ken) mainly and Jotaro if he spams that L move are the only unfair-ish chars....and maybe the final enemy ...that robo scientist dude...he's easy to beat but his main attack does 80 dmg and is a guard breaker and all his moves are generally kickass....although 5 koma rukia owns him like there's no tomorrow


Raoh doesnt seem all that bad by himself, His Up Y move is really irritating, but most of his attacks leave him open, momotaro can also be very irritating with that tiger blast because it barely has recoil time, and knocks you back a fair distance even if you block it
and Dr. Mashirito from doctor slump does have some attacks with excessive damage but i havent had any trouble against him yet, i can usually just jump over that beam, and then pulverize him with a combo



Dreikoo said:


> I dont' have that one in mind...is she the one that carries some kind of food? If she is then i'm not too sure at all...havig not faced her in liek ever


 She's the one that comes out squirting that yellow stuff


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2007)

?^^^

IVE never seen that character either.....

I gotta battle you sometime...


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2007)

battle angone?


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 17, 2007)

I thought this game wasn't coming otu in te US until November...I'm way behind


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 17, 2007)

I am confused..what is this game?..also is it out in America?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> I thought this game wasn't coming otu in te US until November...I'm way behind



It'll never come to usa.  Only japan, Then November you have in mind is the one of 06 where it was released in japan.



Vyse said:


> I am confused..what is this game?..also is it out in America?



This is a 2d fighter (somewhat like SSBM but better cause it's about anime not silly nintendo stuff) with characters from 44 different anime. It has a total of 300+ chars. And no it won't ever leave japan since only 1/4 or less of the anime in the game are out in USA so the companies don't own the licenses for all the rest. (in japan shonen jump magazine owns all the licenses so the developer bough it from the magazine and it was much easier than buying 44 different licenses like the usa publishers would have to....also infinitely cheaper)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

@Zero
this game will most likely never come to us cuz of copyrights.

Some characters in the game dont even "exist" in US...

@Vyse

This game is a fighting game where you can put all shonen jump characters to beat up each othet ALAH smash bros style, but with a cool twist.


----------



## Halcyon Days (Jul 18, 2007)

dang that sucks...the US is always behind


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

ZeroBelow said:


> dang that sucks...the US is always behind



That's where playasia comes in the picture .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

.....YOU PICKIN A FIGHT DREIKO¡!!?¿¡??!¡

LETS TAKE THIS OUTSIDE IN JUS!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....YOU PICKIN A FIGHT DREIKO?!!?????!?
> 
> LETS TAKE THIS OUTSIDE IN JUS!!!!



Alright alright....i'll deliver some of my famous plate of punishment to ya .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

At least it was fun....

i lost my adrenaline today... couldnt keep up. good game dreiko

i tried out about 2 new teams...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

How was your dinner sir? I hope the beatdown side-dish was to your standards .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

That was good.

i lost my SSJ powers from the other day

good game, at least i won once.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> That was good.
> 
> i lost my SSJ powers from the other day
> 
> good game, at least i won once.



My opinion of your play is...you basically only survive...you need to come up with some attack formations. The bike or 3 koma Chad supports for example...you only used it to stop my combos and imo that's just a waste of a special bar...you could eat the whole combo and then put the special bars into use for your own attack combo. Cause you basically only will survive and derive your winds for the death rounds which is too risky.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

The death rounds is my comfort zone. (most of the times)

but you're right, i DO waste the bars on those.

I'll step up my game a bit cuz i know how to counter your barrage of attacks, but last out for the kill which gives you time to heal.

im making new teams as we speak, so until tomorrow......


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> The death rounds is my comfort zone. (most of the times)
> 
> but you're right, i DO waste the bars on those.
> 
> ...



Yeah if i have a weakness it's that i only got 3-4  (even though sorta big) standard attack formations with some chars and if someone understands their sequence he can potentially guard the whole thing...that's why i've made 50 different decks. There's no way any 1 person remembering all 200-250 of my different combos lol. (for example...you guarded sanji quite well but gotenks sorta owned you...and you had raoh which is one of the best battle chars that time too...it's all to you not being accustomed to my attack formations with gotenks)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

Gotcha.... 

i though kinnikuman sucked nuts.

but now.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Gotcha....
> 
> i though kinnikuman sucked nuts.
> 
> but now.....



He does suck....but he has like 2-3 godly moves...his specials are the strongest in the entire game...and the 7 koma one does 1 move for 67 dmg and 1 other that heals him for 50% . Still he's one of my weaker ones...prolly cause i don't use him much.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

i finished 2 good teams... hooray!!!

youll be ready for a test drive of them tomorrow when ive perfected the combos.:,P


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i finished 2 good teams... hooray!!!
> 
> youll be ready for a test drive of them tomorrow when ive perfected the combos.:,P



Allright...i'll feed you some more pain tomorrow then  . For now...i'll feed myself some of my delish potato salad (off topic i know XD...still it' s a kickass potato salad)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

cool, see ya at dinner tomorrow


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2007)

im hungry dreiko.

i hope the food you have is good or ill spit it out!!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> It'll never come to usa.  Only japan, Then November you have in mind is the one of 06 where it was released in japan.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a 2d fighter (somewhat like SSBM but better cause it's about anime not silly nintendo stuff) with characters from 44 different anime. It has a total of 300+ chars. And no it won't ever leave japan since only 1/4 or less of the anime in the game are out in USA so the companies don't own the licenses for all the rest. (in japan shonen jump magazine owns all the licenses so the developer bough it from the magazine and it was much easier than buying 44 different licenses like the usa publishers would have to....also infinitely cheaper)




Aww so i cant get it


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 18, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Aww so i cant get it



It's easy enough to understand once you get the hang of it. The learning curve is relatively short, and then it's just a matter of building good decks and being able to _use_ them. Buy the import, read online translations, enjoy.


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

no i mean i cant actually GET the game.haha

hmm will import be hard?


----------



## _Fin_ (Jul 19, 2007)

its easy....^ playasia.com and order it. the game fukin rocks


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

anyone up for a battle?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

how much btw? have to get off in like 30 secs.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

its about 40-50 bucks.....


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

awww  have to wait then..


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 19, 2007)

Vyse said:


> how much btw? have to get off in like 30 secs.



You'll usually find it for about ~$60. Though, if you don't want to order it online, if there is a Fry's Electronics nearby, they sell import games (JUS included) for much cheaper. Some Best Buys even sell import games.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> It's easy enough to understand once you get the hang of it. The learning curve is relatively short, and then it's just a matter of building good decks and being able to _use_ them. Buy the import, read online translations, enjoy.



wanna battle?


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 19, 2007)

hmm ok thanks for the help


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah. glad to have somebody interested!


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> wanna battle?



Sure. 

What's your FC?

Mine is: 3694-6644-4305


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

OniTasku said:


> Sure.
> 
> What's your FC?
> 
> Mine is: 3694-6644-4305



its on my sig. join my game, im on


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

good game dude.

one thing i liked about you was that you never gave up, you kept comin. i like that. 

you had all the right characters and all, but you gotta now how to use them.

for example, your jojo and dio. you could have taken advantage of those characters to the max and coulda beaten me

when i had renji, he was the only char. i had left, and you coulda finished me off.

youre got potential though, lots of it. 

learn to use support characters more too.

like the andromeda saint when he paralyzes me.

you can use that on an edge on me to 1 hit kill me.

stuff like that, but also have a support to heal ya too


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, I'm stubborn. What can I say. XD

Indeed, good games. I know what you mean about supports, that is something I could really learn to use efficiently. That, and some of the special moves for my characters. Sorry about leaving so abruptly, my DS fainted. 

That darn heal support.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

its ok.

mine was dying too

i was just playing you until it died lol.

whats your wifi record?


----------



## OniTasku (Jul 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> its ok.
> 
> mine was dying too
> 
> ...



Pretty bad. >_<

It's about-- 670 | 280, I think.


----------



## Suiko (Jul 19, 2007)

I usually dislike it when people cry and moan about in game things being "cheap" but i'm going to have to be a hypocrite and say DAMN YOU 3 KOMA TRUNKS!!!.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Suiko said:


> I usually dislike it when people cry and moan about in game things being "cheap" but i'm going to have to be a hypocrite and say DAMN YOU 3 KOMA TRUNKS!!!.



Don't worry man....it's  a really gamebreaking support so you can hate it all you want. If you wanna have some matches with out having to face the cheap supports hit me up . (btw what's your online record? i'm 4000-somethign losses 2600something wins atm)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

Suiko said:


> I usually dislike it when people cry and moan about in game things being "cheap" but i'm going to have to be a hypocrite and say DAMN YOU 3 KOMA TRUNKS!!!.



i fight fair too, like dreikoo.

i have some cheap teams, but only use em on other wifi battles.

if you wanba battle, im up for it any time


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

I just had like 30somethign matches with some noob that only had like 80 losses and 20 wins...i'm almost sure i made the poor guy quit playing JUS altogether....most matches didn't last 10 seconds XD. (he must have had really amateur decks with empty spots and not enhancing chars for high lvl chars like 8 koma ichigo and luffy on the same deck )


----------



## Suiko (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a god awful record since I made the idiotic mistake of playing wifi before really getting into the game.
I have no idea how the friend system works in this game though and i'm not that good anyway.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 19, 2007)

Suiko said:


> I have a god awful record since I made the idiotic mistake of playing wifi before really getting into the game.
> I have no idea how the friend system works in this game though and i'm not that good anyway.



I did that too when i was new...i had like my first 120 matches before even unlocking half the chars .


And the friend system works like all others. You add the fc and give the person your fc and once both FCs are added one invites and the other joins and then you play. Really simple and easy.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah it is^

i played wifi 20 some matches when i was new.

i was too excited!!!

then i beat whole game...., lol

it took me a week to beat, but i stayed up most nights too.... so yeah


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 20, 2007)

The game came in today.

I'll go play it now.


----------



## AmaterasuKage (Jul 20, 2007)

DylanR said:


> The game came in today.
> 
> I'll go play it now.



It came to the U.S.?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 20, 2007)

AmaterasuKage said:


> It came to the U.S.?



I imported it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 20, 2007)

AmaterasuKage said:


> It came to the U.S.?



It never will. We've said that like 20 times already in this thread XD.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 20, 2007)

i wanna battle...

wifi got me bored, i need a real challenge


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 21, 2007)

This game's really fun so far.

I've played up to the Shaman King level in story mode, and my random wifi record is 2 wins, 9 losses.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

thats ok. once you need help or anything, ask.

its what the thread is for.

wanna battle?


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> wanna battle?



Not right now; later though.

I'll instantly lose.   

I'll add you now though.

Edit: My FC's in my sig.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 21, 2007)

How does this deck sound:

Battle characters:
5 Koma Gohan
6 Koma Goku

Support:
3 Koma Sakura (Healing)

Help:
Renji {Goku} (Increase the SP gauge when attacking or blocking)
Ichigo {Gohan} (Same effect as Renji)
Yoruichi {Gohan} (Air dash)
Trunks {Gohan} (Damage taken from swords is decreased)
Piccolo {Goku} (Health gradually increases)
Eve {Goku} (Double Jump)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

taks out your sakura healing, and add the 2 koma ichigo 100% girl that heals you.

its the character in the section with a strawberry.

then you will have space for 1 more help char.

my fc is in sig.

......I NEED TO BATTLE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Jul 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> taks out your sakura healing, and add the 2 koma ichigo 100% girl that heals you.
> 
> its the character in the section with a strawberry.
> 
> ...



I've only had the game for a day, I don't have her yet.

 

I'll battle you later on tonight though.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2007)

Shiiion...come out and plaaaaay .




> How does this deck sound:
> 
> Battle characters:
> 5 Koma Gohan
> ...



Scratch 6 koma goku. He kinda sucks and you need laughter chars not 2 power ones. Go for 4 or 5 koma gotenks. You can use goku 2 koma for support or vegeta 2 koma for supporter as well as satsuki 2 kom instead of sakura healer. Also remove ichigo renji (double the same effect doesn't actually give you x2 the results...it's just wasted)and for special bar adding chars. Try to make each deck have a minimum of special 7 bars .


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

sure, ad long as i battle a non wifi cheap person


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

im on dreiko


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

why did ya quit dreiko?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> why did ya quit dreiko?



You disconnected...i proceeded to beat you and then you were gone lol. I'm on again.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

it wasnt me.

it showed that YOU did...


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 21, 2007)

There HAS to be a way for me to improve...

I MUST GET BETTER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> There HAS to be a way for me to improve...
> 
> I MUST GET BETTER!!!!!!!!!!



You just need more experience . I didn't play all that many FC matches i mostly played random wifi but even when facing weaker/stronger or cheaper opponents you still improve a tiny bit each time. It's also a matter of tallent. I played this 1 guy who had 2800+ losses and 2400+ wins without cheap supports in his deack and i'm sure he only had like 3 decks...and i'm not afraid to say he was much better than me with Sasuke....and that was only because he apparently only used him and other 3 chars of all those of hit matches. I think we ended up being tied (something like 8-8 , we were 1 on 1)but the times he won he basically owned me and the times i won i was either a bit lucky or used some of my best decks. 

But i have the exact opposite example too...i remember playing a guy with 7000+ losses and 5000+ wins..and he was basically much easier to beat than  YOU . That person apparently had no talent or was only good with 4 on 4 matches so he can run away and heal , restore special bars with that blond muhio to rouji girl or w/e.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

ah...... i see.

i just need more experience then.

all my losses, well MOST of them, are from losing to you, not wifi matches.

i battle you cuz wifi matches are no challenge to me cuz i always end up winning the death round if there is any

but when i verse you there, i lose.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2007)

.....anyone up for match?


----------



## Banshi (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, im ready

@ Dreikoo, is your ds name dreikoo sama cause i faught somebody with that name, just curious


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2007)

Banshi said:


> ok, im ready
> 
> @ Dreikoo, is your ds name dreikoo sama cause i faught somebody with that name, just curious



Yeah that's me. 

How many times did we fight? (was it 1 on 1?) i played a lot today so i didn't even look at the names so i wouldn't remember you unless you tell me what decks you and i used lol.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 23, 2007)

It was a match with 4 people i was using sakura&kagura and i saw you were using kyuubi naruto
btw my friend code is in my sig, whats yours


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 23, 2007)

wanna battle?

maybe we can do a 3 person FFA!!


----------



## Banshi (Jul 23, 2007)

ok, im on right now


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 23, 2007)

Banshi said:


> It was a match with 4 people i was using sakura&kagura and i saw you were using kyuubi naruto
> btw my friend code is in my sig, whats yours



279265904382


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

ok banshi, ill add you.

dreikoo, we will both join your game so we all  battle.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

Dreiko isnt on, banshi, how bout a battle?

im on, just join my game


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

good game banshi.

i had trouble with your combo with sanji and the paralyzing thing...


----------



## Banshi (Jul 24, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!! you used SENNA on me!!! WTF!!! j/k lol 

nice game that was intense, but i take back what i said about dr. mashirito (the guy from dr. slump with all those bombs) i think he's cheap now, cause its almost impossible to get around those bombs, especially in death matches

nice combos and mind games also you tricked me a couple of times with all that dashing, i saw some stuff i never saw before, you kept on getting me with that instant death, the only deck i can beat that with seemed to be my revival arts deck (sakura&kagura) cause it would cure that

you have a nice zorro also and kenshiro too

cant wait till next time, i was going to use some of my other decks, (i only used about 4 this time), but im still working on them and i would only get slaughtered if i use them now


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

sorry for sena combo.

i chose wrong team by accident and didnt wanna turn off ds to start overr...

i actually got the kenshiro combo from dreiko.

he used it on me and i made a cool team off it. lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2007)

Banshi said:


> OMG!!!!!!! you used SENNA on me!!! WTF!!! j/k lol
> 
> nice game that was intense, but i take back what i said about dr. mashirito (the guy from dr. slump with all those bombs) i think he's cheap now, cause its almost impossible to get around those bombs, especially in death matches
> 
> ...


You need to attack his bombs if you want to beat him. If you guard even for 1 sec he'll fire that pink robot and then then guard break ya and then the robot will explode which really kills the power chars. Surprisingly for me he's way easier to beat in a death match than in a stage with many platforms cause from my experience he never has even a chance to fire the pink robot and i easily escape/detonate the bomb-crates.

You mean zorro and kenshin ? (the red haired guy from rurouni kenshin...or kenshiro the blue guy from hokuto no ken) Yeah that's one of my good combos cause they all do nice moves that don't leave em open at all. Zoro (5 koma the laughter one)can do 50something dmg with his regular 2 part combo against power chars...and his counterattack special does 64...but you need to know how to lure people into it .


Oh and sorry guys i was asleep when you posted about playing....i just posted my FC cause you asked lol...i had played like 3 hours already yesterday.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

i think me and Banshi had fun yesterday.

your zoro keput hitting me with his attacks...


----------



## Banshi (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, most of the decks i have with zorro focus on heavy unblockable damage


Dreikoo said:


> You need to attack his bombs if you want to beat him. If you guard even for 1 sec he'll fire that pink robot and then then guard break ya and then the robot will explode which really kills the power chars. Surprisingly for me he's way easier to beat in a death match than in a stage with many platforms cause from my experience he never has even a chance to fire the pink robot and i easily escape/detonate the bomb-crates.


 yeah, thats the combo i see everybody doing. my best decks dont have anything but power characters, and i always have a hard time getting around those irritating bombs, i guess i just need more time to think of a way around it
but the dr. mashirito koma that shoots that unblockable laser is definitley cheap, along with his other special



Dreikoo said:


> You mean zorro and kenshin ? (the red haired guy from rurouni kenshin...or kenshiro the blue guy from hokuto no ken) Yeah that's one of my good combos cause they all do nice moves that don't leave em open at all. Zoro (5 koma the laughter one)can do 50something dmg with his regular 2 part combo against power chars...and his counterattack special does 64...but you need to know how to lure people into it .


 I dont think shion got the kenshin combo on me, but he did get the kenshiro one on me a couple of times


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 24, 2007)

Banshi said:


> yeah, most of the decks i have with zorro focus on heavy unblockable damage
> yeah, thats the combo i see everybody doing. my best decks dont have anything but power characters, and i always have a hard time getting around those irritating bombs, i guess i just need more time to think of a way around it
> but the dr. mashirito koma that shoots that unblockable laser is definitley cheap, along with his other special



Yeah that lazer is a guardbreaker and does 80 dmg...way unbalanced...although if you know when it comes you can easily dodge it...but it the user uses a binding move you're kinda screwed .

You wanna paly some with me now?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2007)

yes i do^^^^


----------



## Banshi (Jul 26, 2007)

Im on if anybody wants to play


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 26, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Im on if anybody wants to play



I'll play ya in about 3 mins...eating a pizza atm .


edit: ok i'm on now and my invite is open


----------



## Banshi (Jul 27, 2007)

sorry about that i forgot to check back, i was watching naruto, and then one piece, and then bleach and i got carried away (stupid me!!!!)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 27, 2007)

i always do that^^^


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 28, 2007)

What site do you guys recommend me to import the game from? I live in Europe (sweden) and it's my first time importing, so I'm not too familar with it. 
I really want this game, so please help me. =)

And I'm not willing to give out my creditcard number... So it would be best if I can pay by banktransfer (check-like thing). And I should have USD (or possibly Euro) in my bankaccount, right? It doesn't change automaticly, right?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 28, 2007)

hmm.....

playasia.com is best, but you need credit card number.

...i dunno about the other thing tho


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> What site do you guys recommend me to import the game from? I live in Europe (sweden) and it's my first time importing, so I'm not too familar with it.
> I really want this game, so please help me. =)
> 
> And I'm not willing to give out my creditcard number... So it would be best if I can pay by banktransfer (check-like thing). And I should have USD (or possibly Euro) in my bankaccount, right? It doesn't change automaticly, right?



I have no idea what the other methods are cause every thing i ever bought online could be bought with a credit card. I just never even looked if the other methods existed cause it didn't matter to me. Why do you  have a probem with using your credit card anyways? Millions of purchases are done through just the 1 site (playasia) and i've never heard of someone's card digits being stolen or anything bad in general happening to people who ordered from there.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 29, 2007)

anybody on?



Mugiwara said:


> What site do you guys recommend me to import the game from? I live in Europe (sweden) and it's my first time importing, so I'm not too familar with it.
> I really want this game, so please help me. =)
> 
> And I'm not willing to give out my creditcard number... So it would be best if I can pay by banktransfer (check-like thing). And I should have USD (or possibly Euro) in my bankaccount, right? It doesn't change automaticly, right?


 play asia is the best site, and if your not comfortable with a credit card there are other ways just as easy, just make sure you have the right address


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 29, 2007)

But if I only have swedish money on my account? Do I need to exchange that amount before purchasing?

And I found out that it doesn't seem to support my creditcard either...  (I have visa electron)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

hmm.... then try amazon.com... I THINK it might work....


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm.... then try amazon.com... I THINK it might work....



I don't trust Ebay and Amazon  Play-asia would come by my paranoia about these stuff


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

mmm...... ill have to check for other sites i know.....

those 2 are really good, amazon and play-asia.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> mmm...... ill have to check for other sites i know.....
> 
> those 2 are really good, amazon and play-asia.



What about Yes-asia?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 29, 2007)

Can you use Crown Clown in this game. Like for Allen's "X" move?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

nope^

he has different moves


----------



## Banshi (Jul 29, 2007)

if anybody on lets battle


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

ill battle.

wifi got redundant with the stuoid trunks combos.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2007)

Banshi said:


> if anybody on lets battle



I'm on but since i don't wanna be waiting again for 30 minutes for nothing i'll wait for a reply before getting on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

3 man FFA, how bout it?

ill host


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

3 man FFA, how bout it?

ill host


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

3 man FFA, how bout it?

ill host


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

Banshi logged out....

im hosting if you wanna go at it dreiko


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

thanks for the battles dreiko...

i hope you saw an improvement


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2007)

GG shion. That combo with shishioh and raoh is boarderline cheap XD...but it's easy to counter if you know it's coming so no prob . (btw gratz on the pentapost O.o)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

....gratz on pentapost?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....gratz on pentapost?



Pentapost = 5 continues back to back posts by the same person.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 29, 2007)

haha...

hopefully mods dont catch it!

my best record so far!!!

so dreiko, am i at the point where i am a bit of a threat to you in JUS?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> haha...
> 
> hopefully mods dont catch it!
> 
> ...



You better delete atleast 2 of the above posts lol.


Oh and everyoen is a threat...the ammount of the thread is what differs and how easy it's to stop someone from being threatening. You need to make up osm emore attack formations with your chars because you base a whole lot on your continious shishioh combo and if you can't either land it or don't have enough energy bars or i just that support blocking girl you sorta freeze and get lost and defensive . It's sure a great move but if you just use that to win you forget all the other attack options and once you come against someone prepared to counter it you are on very unsteady ground cause your most used move is not the best thing to do.

 For example my sasuke deck with shishioh...if you've noticed i only fire a chidori after the shishio burn...even though starting another combo would prolly do a tad more dmg i'm still left with options...sometimes if the little more dmg will beat you i'll d that but having many possible attack patterns is the way to go. (also many people forget the paralysis tap that stops you after 3.5 seconds from doing anything...well i've almost mastered the timing and i've many times landed 2 whole combos based on that...although lag sometimes messes it up  )


----------



## Banshi (Jul 30, 2007)

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!! i thought i checked back but the page, must of not loaded all the way, they need to get new servers or something cause i keep getting this 500 error thing

anyways if anyone wants to battle then i'll be ready later today. (im at school now)


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 30, 2007)

....school?^

well, im on if anybody wants to battle me


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 30, 2007)

Banshi said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!! i thought i checked back but the page, must of not loaded all the way, they need to get new servers or something cause i keep getting this 500 error thing
> 
> anyways if anyone wants to battle then i'll be ready later today. (im at school now)



Don't you have summer vacation?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 30, 2007)

i thought the same thing.....

maybe drivers ed?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Don't you have summer vacation?



Maybe it's summer school or one of those high pressure tutoring places that teach during summers too...i did something like that for my japanese for a year...was fun as hell ....although i doubt it would still be fun as hell if it wasn't about japanese.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 30, 2007)

wanna battle dreiko?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> nope^
> 
> he has different moves



Ahhhh too bad. Cause it showed Crown Clown in the manga pages.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> wanna battle dreiko?



Nah...i already played a lot today...maybe later at night.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 30, 2007)

is there anyone on who would like to battle?


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 30, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> is there anyone on who would like to battle?



Well, if I had the game, I would gladly battle you :/ But I still don't have it, lol  Need to check with my local post office about tolls etc. Everything I buy will cost $116 and weigh like... 0.40kg something. Need to check how much toll fee it will be... I hate that some games gets stuck in a region!


----------



## Banshi (Jul 30, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Don't you have summer vacation?


im in college, you can choose if you want summer vacation or not, i chose not to  hah

btw if anybodys on lets fight


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 31, 2007)

Lol thats hilarious.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2007)

What college do you go to?


----------



## Banshi (Aug 1, 2007)

a college called westwood in atlanta
btw Nice sig shion

Has anybody ever fought people over wifi that had unlimited SP?
I ran into somebody who did and there deck had these black koma's in it, he also had freeza's special move as his support (the one where he does that combo) and that is NOT a support
Also has anybody been ganged up on? I HATE when they do that!!! I want to know how they do it, but it must be a bunch of noobs because the sad thing is i've actually won some battles where it was 3vs1


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2007)

I battled some1 like that too.^^^

I almost quit JUS because I got rocked so badly by a freakin Kinnikuman who kept on Sena-ing me and catching me in his endless shishio and special combo....

But the game was over and I saw that black koma.

I checked too see if I had one, but guess not.

He was doing MASSIVE damage too...

Oh, thanks for the sig comment!

I LOVE IT


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 1, 2007)

Banshi said:


> a college called westwood in atlanta
> btw Nice sig shion
> 
> Has anybody ever fought people over wifi that had unlimited SP?
> ...



I think those are hacked decks lol. Some guy had em but in his dsimay we were 1 on 1 and he really wasn't such a good of a player .


And i'll explain the gang on thing...some people will only use the special action (aura charge from dbz chars for example) and no-one will lose thus all of em will gain victory points...well if you start fighting they will all gang up on you. The good thing is that most of em suck so i've beaten most of those type of players easily. Divide and conquer and making em hit each other unintentionally works wonders


----------



## Banshi (Aug 1, 2007)

hm, i figured it was something like that, some people are too lazy to get stuff the right way
btw if anybodys on lets fight. i chose to be leader


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 1, 2007)

im on...

i was playing MSC, but ill play you


----------



## Banshi (Aug 1, 2007)

I dont see you


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 2, 2007)

...i logged off cuz you werent on.

but be leader and ill join.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 2, 2007)

alright, im leader


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a question... How many characters are in the game excluding support characters and the likes? 
In other words, characters you can control.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 2, 2007)

hmm.... more than 20^^^


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> hmm.... more than 20^^^



20 characters covering more than 20 amangas? Was that a typo or what?  lol


----------



## Banshi (Aug 2, 2007)

I counted 57 different playable characters 
(not including there different states and forms)


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I have a question... How many characters are in the game excluding support characters and the likes?
> In other words, characters you can control.



I never counted but 50-60somethign without counting forms (that have a huge impact in the gameplay) sounds about right. Still when the regular fighter has abut half that many...without counting the supports that's something great.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 2, 2007)

of course^

hey dreiko, did ya buy MSC?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> of course^
> 
> hey dreiko, did ya buy MSC?



What's that?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 2, 2007)

Mario Strikers Charged^


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 3, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Mario Strikers Charged^



I'm not a fan of the series...never played it and from a few gameplay vids it just looks like a classic "magic soccer" game (that's what i call unrealistic soccer games with superpowers and stuff ) and those are games are fun for a round in the arcade but i really can't get passionate or even really into em (and all other general sports and racing games too  )


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 3, 2007)

oooo i played this game during summer school. any1 who has a ds, should get this game, it very addicting.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 3, 2007)

oooo i played this game during summer school. any1 who has a ds, should get this game, its very addicting.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Aug 3, 2007)

oooo i played this game during summer school. any1 who has a ds, should get this game, its very addicting.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 3, 2007)

Okay, so about 50-60! Nice. And there's about 6 moves each, right?

And yet another question... How many characters are from Bleach, Naruto and One Piece?  (including and excluding forms)


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 3, 2007)

umm..... about 6 or 7 from one piece, and about, 3 for bleach, and 4 for naruto.

all excluding the different forms from each.

Umm.... if this appears as a post, i dont think i can see if any posts are replied cuz me computers tells me that no new posts are everywhere...

I cant see them, or theres an error most likely.

So yeah, i wont be able to read new posts or PMs.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 4, 2007)

> Okay, so about 50-60! Nice. And there's about 6 moves each, right?
> 
> And yet another question... How many characters are from Bleach, Naruto and One Piece?  (including and excluding forms)



Each char has 2 specials and 1 up+y move 1 down+y move 1 y move 1 forward+y move and the same repeated for B. Also 1 in-air y move and 1 in-air b moves. So actually each char has 10 moves and some are chargeable or have more hits if you tap the button and much more.

Including all forms bleach has 17 chars naruto has 16 and onepiece has 6 luffy 4 nami 4 zoro 3 robin 4 sanji 3 franky 24 chars.

Without counting all forms (although i'd count em cause some can be 2 different elements in the same form like 5 koma sanji or zorro and cause all forms have other specials that has a huge impact on the gameplay) naruto has 5 beach has 5 and onepice has 8


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like i can read posts now, but my page will not refresh to show me which threads have new posts...

mugiwara, did play asia work for you?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 4, 2007)

I have it, but I haven't touched it yet. >_> I should.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 4, 2007)

.....i am for ever offended.^^^


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 4, 2007)

Thank you for answering my question. Then there seem to be a decent ammount of characters and moves. It's enough. 
Then it seems I should get it as soon as possible 
I havn't read any bad reviews about it either.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 4, 2007)

> Thank you for answering my question. Then there seem to be a decent ammount of characters and moves. It's enough.
> Then it seems I should get it as soon as possible
> I havn't read any bad reviews about it either.



Moves yes but characters...the game has 300+ chars total so that's a huge understatement right there (not all are playable but they surely do affect the game in many ways) . And as useful as revews may be for new games you have no one to talk about , asking about stuff here i'm 100% sure has provided you with many times more and better info than any review could so just ask here  .

 Reviews imo are only good for a first image of a game rather than an in-depth explanation....unless the review is a 45 min video review  .


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 4, 2007)

> Moves yes but characters...the game has 300+ chars total so that's a huge understatement right there (not all are playable but they surely do affect the game in many ways) . And as useful as revews may be for new games you have no one to talk about , asking about stuff here i'm 100% sure has provided you with many times more and better info than any review could so just ask here  .
> 
> Reviews imo are only good for a first image of a game rather than an in-depth explanation....unless the review is a 45 min video review  .



Well, your right! This answered my question more than the reviews. But it has to mean something when there doesn't exist any bad reviews at all  

And about the supports, is it easy to get what each support character does? I can read japanese (not all kanji though) but not understand all of it. Sure, I can understand some, but definately not all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 5, 2007)

Most do dmg and others that don't usually cause some effect that has a symbol and if you remember what they do you'll understand what it does. And i'm like you i can read only about 200 kanji but even with just that understanding it is easy.


----------



## crazy101 (Aug 5, 2007)

IT would be cool if they countinued the series on the wii


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 5, 2007)

?^

Where did this guy come from?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 5, 2007)

> Most do dmg and others that don't usually cause some effect that has a symbol and if you remember what they do you'll understand what it does. And i'm like you i can read only about 200 kanji but even with just that understanding it is easy.



Okay, cool. I actually ordered the game through play asia today. The shipment will be done as soon as Mega man star force is released in US. 
I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 5, 2007)

Better give me your friend code man.

I wanna battle you^

(once you get a feel for the game of course, and are ready to battle.)


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 6, 2007)

^ Sure, I'll be happy to fight you guys  
But be ready to pwn a bit until I get good at it 

The shipment will begin in a day or two (since MMSF is said to come out tomorrow)


----------



## Makunouchi_Ippo (Aug 6, 2007)

I want this game as well. I wish they had ippo in the game, but he's not shonen jump. Oh well. How good is the game?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 6, 2007)

> I want this game as well. I wish they had ippo in the game, but he's not shonen jump.



Yes, there's a lot of people from other mangas who would be cool to have... but it's shonen only, as you said. Maybe the next one won't be shonen jump only  It would be cool to have more characters from specific shonen jump mangas as well 



> Oh well. How good is the game?


From what I've heard, it's amazing.  Still waiting for my order though.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to NF ippo. 

Yeah, the game is cool if you like anime, and if you like alot of combos.

Ippo WOULD be good.... ah well...

I applied for a gamestop job, but i doubt they will accept me.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 7, 2007)

Makunouchi_Ippo said:


> I want this game as well. I wish they had ippo in the game, but he's not shonen jump. Oh well. How good is the game?


 This game is the best!!! it has lots of depth, but yet simple at the sametime


----------



## Banshi (Aug 8, 2007)

somebody play me if your on


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 8, 2007)

i would love to^


----------



## Banshi (Aug 8, 2007)

ok, im leader


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2007)

anyone on?

im up for a battle....


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 9, 2007)

Play asia sent my copy of JUS today... Hopefully I'll get it next week  

I really hope everything turns out well since they will send my order in two packagaes. Because one of the games wern't in stock. It will be released tomorrow and they didn't wait. If I have to pay toll & taxes twice because of that, GOD knows what I'll do to them!  
I will make them pay for it to begin with.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 9, 2007)

^^^ what was the other game you got?

hey dreiko i saw you again, i was using gintoki&kagura, and you were using kyuubi naruto, and kakashi

its a shame that guy kept on freezing everything, but it just had to happen then, what a coincedence

EDITZ: @shion, im on i picked leader


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Banshi said:


> hey dreiko i saw you again, i was using gintoki&kagura, and you were using kyuubi naruto, and kakashi
> 
> its a shame that guy kept on freezing everything, but it just had to happen then, what a coincedence



Lol yeah i noticed ya too...i'd have turned it off but i  didn't just  so i could pwn that cheating looser like i did . You like gintoki too eh? He's a fun long range laughter type...almost as good as tankobou .


----------



## Banshi (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice fights dreikoo, those were some close battles you won the majority so far
cant wait to fight again


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Sorry it disconnected for some reason but i could go for it again if you want.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 9, 2007)

That was a nice 2nd round, We kept on going back and forth that time

That fight with zorro i didnt have one of my hot keys set, i was surprised i won


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 9, 2007)

ok... NOW im on.....

sorry for my delays guys, too many things going on...

anyone wanna play?

EDIT: looks like you guys arent even logged on... oh well


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2007)

GG banshi. I'm not that much used to guard against being ringed out in that way and that can kill some of my decks with only 2 chars if it hits me lol. You haven't faced gotenks (like many people) and Yoh a lot apparently though cause i landed some combos with em i didn't believe lol.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 9, 2007)

ok, Round 3 was nice, you won most of them, but the only thing that kept on getting in my way half the time was SATSUKI, it wasnt really the healing, but she also acted as a shield against some of my combo's. 
before i refused to use her and some other supports, but after fighting you i shall reconsider

btw what were youre best decks mine were the ones with Sakura, gintoki, and zorro

Edit: ok shion if you want to play im on and dreikoo too



> GG banshi. I'm not that much used to guard against being ringed out in that way and that can kill some of my decks with only 2 chars if it hits me lol. You haven't faced gotenks (like many people) and Yoh a lot apparently though cause i landed some combos with em i didn't believe lol.


 Yeah, i tried not to play that way, and K.O you but you forced me too bring out my best (which are ring out decks so far) 
I rarely have too use them or play that way, i was surprised


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 9, 2007)

Banshi said:


> ok, Round 3 was nice, you won most of them, but the only thing that kept on getting in my way half the time was SATSUKI, before i refused to use her and some other supports, but after fighting you i shall reconsider
> 
> btw what were youre best decks mine were the ones with Sakura, gintoki, and zorro
> 
> Edit: ok shion if you want to play im on and dreikoo too



Satsuki isn't that bad and especially for you since you won like 90% of your wins by ring outs. Also the healing move sakura and kaguya have cures more Hp than satsuki and they do it faster too. I don't have best decks but i like this one with golden seya and fuusuke cause i hadn't used either of em seriously before and the one with goku that sends you up to be hit by a full genki dama...i got 50 decks lol i can't really favor only some of em cause i'll be always forgetting some lol.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah, but the thing about kagura's, and sakura's healing is you have to setup for it, your opponent is not going to just let you do it
thats why i have that counter support in there to give me time to do it, so you could say it really takes 2 bars of SP to use their healing
and when the oppent has someone like hiei 2 koma, or nami 2 koma, it really kills healing decks, because they rely on SP

and yeah that spirit bomb combo was nice, i was always looking for a way to use it, although the one you did was still techable


----------



## Jazz (Aug 10, 2007)

K, I'm getting paid tomorrow and I guess I might as well buy this game.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 10, 2007)

Banshi said:


> ^^^ what was the other game you got?
> 
> hey dreiko i saw you again, i was using gintoki&kagura, and you were using kyuubi naruto, and kakashi
> 
> ...



Mega man starforce Dragon


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Aug 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....i am for ever offended.^^^



I'm stuck. Like, at the very beginning.  I'm gonna need some help. I can't figure out how to make a certain move I have to perform to get through a certain stage. I'm unfortunately unable to understand japanese. 

Details will follow suit later today.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 10, 2007)

Jouten said:


> I'm stuck. Like, at the very beginning.  I'm gonna need some help. I can't figure out how to make a certain move I have to perform to get through a certain stage. I'm unfortunately unable to understand japanese.
> 
> Details will follow suit later today.



Here my friend i bestow upon you a 100% completion guide . (all secrets and how to unlock all 340+ chars included ) Itsuki/Kyon LiveJournal


Become good and come and face me once the time comes   .


----------



## Banshi (Aug 12, 2007)

J-san said:


> K, I'm getting paid tomorrow and I guess I might as well buy this game.


 awesome cant wait to battle!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 12, 2007)

I think my JUS will arrive tomorrow or on tuesday  Can't wait to play it 

EDIT: Well, it's tuesday and I havn't got it yet.  Didn't know it takes THIS long to get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 15, 2007)

it felt like forever with me too^

don't worry, it'll come


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah...i know the feeling...a few months ago from the anticipation i just decided to start a new manga till it came and i read all negima volums (17 of em) before it came lol.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

Who wants to have a quick battle?


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Ugh, this game is taking forever to get here.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> Ugh, this game is taking forever to get here.



how long have you been waiting?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll play ya poe if you do not use the cheap supports.

My fc is 279265904382


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

no supports for me.
adding you right now


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

this is kind of dumb but how do you start a match with a friend.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> no supports for me.
> adding you right now



I don't mind you using supports..it's the few gamebreaking ones we do not like here lol. I'll have the invite open in 2 mintues.

edit: Did you add my FC?

edit2: You go to the last screen before playing the random match but you chose the right square instead of the left one and then you join the invitation with my name. Just be sure you've added my Fc correctly.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

yeah, i hate the trunks one my worst enemy.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

your good.


----------



## Masaki (Aug 16, 2007)

I just discovered yesterday how to play this game online.

Will put out my FC tomorrow.


----------



## atom (Aug 16, 2007)

For people with flash carts, this game is getting translated and will be done soon.


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 16, 2007)

This game looks amazing and I imported it and it came in the mail today. But I won't open it til Friday cuz I feel like waiting. When you do that the game is even more fun. Just 2 more days.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

man, give me 10 to build a new deck. and then the battle shall continue


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

OK...i wish i had more space to build new decks but all 50 of my slots are filled lol. Now i either refine some old decks or just replace em with better ones  .

Btw how many wins and losses do you have on the online? You should have told me that you're relatively amateur in it cause i sorta went full force on ya now and i doubt it has been much fun for ya....


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

it froze. sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Np just go again .


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

its ok more practice for me, lets go.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

it happened again. sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

I think i've had enough for today...i wanna play some brave story on my psp (btw if you got a psp and like rpgs check it out ASAP it owns).

See ya .


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

dont have psp but i have a ton of ds online games and rpgs do you hsve heroes of mana. im calling it a night see you later


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> dont have psp but i have a ton of ds online games and rpgs do you hsve heroes of mana. im calling it a night see you later



I've got dawn of mana on ps2. It's almost like the old mana game. What style is heroes of mana?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

Yay! I just recieved my JUS!  I have upgraded Luffy, Zoro, Sanji and Naruto to 6 boxes.  However, I don't know how to find my friendcode... Can anyone help me find my friendcode?

Btw Dreikoo, what's ASAP? Aviant story something? Only RPGs I've played (and completed) on PSP is like... Legend of heroes and such... Don't remember any others, lol


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've got dawn of mana on ps2. It's almost like the old mana game. What style is heroes of mana?


its kind of funny becouse its a rts. have you played breath of fire.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Yay! I just recieved my JUS!  I have upgraded Luffy, Zoro, Sanji and Naruto to 6 boxes.  However, I don't know how to find my friendcode... Can anyone help me find my friendcode?
> 
> Btw Dreikoo, what's ASAP? Aviant story something? Only RPGs I've played (and completed) on PSP is like... Legend of heroes and such... Don't remember any others, lol


You go select the wireless option on the main menu and go to the wifi tab there should be three options click the second one then another menu should apear and then click the last one. Thats it alittle confusing but i think thats it oh and you have to connect at least once to the wifi connection to get your friend code.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> You go select the wireless option on the main menu and go to the wifi tab there should be three options click the second one then another menu should apear and then click the last one. Thats it alittle confusing but i think thats it oh and you have to connect at least once to the wifi connection to get your friend code.




Okay, I guessed it was that one and that I had to connect first. But my Wifi didn't work this morning.. I'm gona play one match online, then i'll put out my FC  Thanks


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

looking forward to it.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

So..Played a few matches against the same opponents... There was one who won every single match (played with Linalee/Rinari and Sakura wich a cheap support who paralysed you, lol. I came 4th though. Mostly 2nd and a few times, I ended up 3rd  It was fun! 

Anyway, my friendcode:
3694-7538-8460

Btw, I added the one who won all the time to rival list. What does that mean? How does the rival list work?

And I'm adding you guys to my friend list 

I've added:
poe4
Dreikoo
Banshi 
Shion

Add me too and let's get ready to ruuumbbbleeeeee!


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

well the rival thing only gives you the deck of the player so can you it offline. adding you now, do you know how to start it?


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> how long have you been waiting?



Since the 11th.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> Since the 11th.




They shipped my JUS the 9th of August and got it today. So I think you'll get it in 2 days or something. ^^

Poe4, sorry, I'm going in now if you're still there.

EDIT: Darn... Wifi problems. First it signed me off twice, now I can't even get a connection... (ERROR 61010 - first time I get this) I hate my router.. You can't ever depend on it!

After some googleing I found out that error 61010 is a temporary error. I'll try again later.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Dammit

I WANNA PLAY THIS GAME 

Beating JSS just makes me want it moer


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> Dammit
> 
> I WANNA PLAY THIS GAME
> 
> Beating JSS just makes me want it moer



Hahaha naw just kiding. thats a long time what kind of shiping did you get. have you unlocked everything.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

yes ill be waiting just post here when your ready


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Hahaha naw just kiding. thats a long time what kind of shiping did you get. have you unlocked everything.



I got the Bubble Mail, I'm a cheap bastard.

And yes!  I had to unlock that Bastaad 7 block Goku.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

who isnt.
yeah i had that unlocked too but lost the game soon after.
got any other online games...for the ds of course.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> I got the Bubble Mail, I'm a cheap bastard.
> 
> And yes!  I had to unlock that Bastaad 7 block Goku.



That sounds like it's hard.  How is it done? I havn't played JSS btw 

poe4, I have metroid prime hunters other than JUS that is online.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> That sounds like it's hard.  How is it done? I havn't played JSS btw
> 
> poe4, I have metroid prime hunters other than JUS that is online.



well when you fix your wifi we can play hunters too. just tell me when your ready.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

yo... I WANNA BATTLE!!!!!!!!!!!!....

WHO'S ON!?!??!??!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> well when you fix your wifi we can play hunters too. just tell me when your ready.



Can you get on about... let's say.. 50 minutes from now? I'm not sure if it works by then, but I will try.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

MUGIWARA.......FACE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

....i feel ignored.....


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> who isnt.
> yeah i had that unlocked too but lost the game soon after.
> got any other online games...for the ds of course.



MKDS
SFC
Contact
Mario vs. DK 2
Clubhouse Games
Pokemon (duh)


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol! Bring it on! 

... In 20 minutes  I hope poe4 will come too! 


But just so you know... I still don't know how to use 1 panel supports  So if there is some tricks with those, don't expect me to use them, lol


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

One block help joma (Hopefully, I only have JSS now) give you status upgrades, no?  Like extra power, regeneration, and speed.  

I'd keep at least four in your deck.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> One block help joma (Hopefully, I only have JSS now) give you status upgrades, no?  Like extra power, regeneration, and speed.
> 
> I'd keep at least four in your deck.



I have only one - naruto, lol  Dunno what he does or what any other do. Well... now I know what they SHOULD do (thanks to you) but I don't know which one does what.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

The best thin to do is equip it, then go into the block practice and see what boost you get.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Eve (Black Cat): She gives you an extra jump. Other options are:
Devil Bat (Eyeshield 21), Hanamichi Sakuragi (Slam Dunk), Gajira
Norimaki (Dr. Slump), and Sipuxiang (Houshin Engi). Having more
than one of them will not increase your total amount of jumps to
more than three. 

These characters give you an Extra Jump.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

you guys wanna battle?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah! You on in 10 minutes? Just remembered I need to shave  I'll be online in 10 minutes! I hope I know how to find you  (Wifi - log into wifi - friend thingy where it says something about "ON - OFF" before klicking on it, to find you?) Well... I'm gonna go shave... will only take a few minutes!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

ok, ill be leader!


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

lol, you're happy Shion


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

J-SAN!?!?¡ BATTLE ME!!!!!!!!!

....im like the zangetsu of JUS, lol..,,

...........J-SAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

........MUGIWARA!!!!!!!!!

YOU SHAVIN YOUR PUBES TOK MAN!?!?! JEEZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol  I'm done  Logging in now to see if it works. 

*some*one's pretty excited


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

GJ on finally getting the game mugiwara . ASAP = as soon as possible btw lol. (and do check brave story for the psp it's battle system is beyond godly....classic turn based rpg goodness).
Oh and naruto's help koma gives you the wall jump ability , also you know that if some chars like each other they will increase their HP right? 

Btw anyone have seen that guy shion? I haven't heard from him in like a week or so...


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Shion, I have not the game yet(lol Yoda)

But I'll battle you the day I get it, how's that?

Wait, do you need to upgrade a character or something?


EDIT: You guys should have a tournament like Aussie Nintendo Forums does.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> Shion, I have not the game yet(lol Yoda)
> 
> But I'll battle you the day I get it, how's that?
> 
> ...



Yeah the game has a lot of unlocking and upgrading to do...it's not just a fighter it has many many levels .

And not many people here play the game so we can have a toureny...plus i've had the game longer than anyone and it wouldn't be that fair....the strongest among the people i've faced here is shion and my record with him is 80 something wins out of 110somethign matches .


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang, Whaddyou have, like, everything o.O


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> Dang, Whaddyou have, like, everything o.O



I've had everything before becoming 1/10 as good as i am now lol (i think shion has everything also). My wifi record is 4900somethign losses 3100 something wins without using the cheap supports...and you can't get much better lol. (i've beaten people with 9999 on both wins and losses  )


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

YESSSSSS^^^^.....

DREIKO!!!!!!!!!

YOU NEXT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

....good battles mugi!

fun, yet satisfying


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Cheap Supports?  Like Trunks, Seya, and Sena?

(Has done research on game)


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

Seriously pwned by Shion! 

But I _got_ to brag about my one and only victory  
Anyway, it was fun!  I'm gonna train and one day, I will have my revenge!

Well now, it's bedtime! It's 02.16 am up here in sweden. 

Shion... You're good! I - Mugiwara-sama approve! lol


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes^

......DONT WIMP OUT DREIKO!!!!!! FIGHT MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes! Fight him... *Avenge* me 


lol 

Good night guys  Well.. From my part


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

.................DREEEEEEEIIIIIIIKOOOOOOOOO..................

you do not  want to make a time bomb wait dreiko..... cuz what comes after...........

see ya mugi!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

See ya Mugi

And shion, calm down, NOOO!!!! Put the butter knife do--  *stabbed*


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

What happened dreiko?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

good games dreiko,.......
we both won and lost a same amount.....

VEEERRYYY GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

Meh only that?  I expected we'd do a 2hour run like usual lol. (btw that shishioh and raoh combo is boarderline cheap...you can't escape it if it hits one time and raoh kicks ass without it and can hit you with the energy ball move he does very easily .  )


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

*Tents fingers*

Excellent...

I tracked the game, and it's nearly here, just has to go past Virginia and Tennessee


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Meh only that?  I expected we'd do a 2hour run like usual lol. (btw that shishioh and raoh combo is boarderline cheap...you can't escape it if it hits one time and raoh kicks ass without it and can hit you with the energy ball move he does very easily .  )



That Raoh/shishio combo breaks no ruled Dreiko m'boy. But if you are able to defeat my best and most simple combo, you have won.

I DID want to battle more, but my DS was red since the start, and i have no charger with me....

Did you see an improvement though?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> *Tents fingers*
> 
> Excellent...
> 
> I tracked the game, and it's nearly here, just has to go past Virginia and Tennessee



my friend ordered one too... he lives across my house... 

he better expect hourly battles.... MWAHAH


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> That Raoh/shishio combo breaks no ruled Dreiko m'boy. But if you are able to defeat my best and most simple combo, you have won.
> 
> I DID want to battle more, but my DS was red since the start, and i have no charger with me....
> 
> Did you see an improvement though?



Well technically the cheap ones are unblockabe or uninteruptable combos...and that one definitely is uninteruptable (untill it does like 160 dmg and the char falls down). And i did beat it it's just that i need to play the same way i play when i face trunks or sena to do so and not always you can beat trunks if the user can play good...I saw improvement with ichigo and laughter afro luffy but your gear 3 luffy skills need some work .


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

who wants to battle. come on


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> MKDS
> SFC
> Contact
> Mario vs. DK 2
> ...



I challenge you to mario kart saturday


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll play ya poe but only for about 20-30 mins cause i wanna play some more brave story.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

got any other wifi games


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have to go ill face you later.
maybe in a hour or 2 if you have time.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

dont worry im not good either


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> MKDS
> SFC
> Contact
> Mario vs. DK 2
> ...



what is sfc


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> what is sfc



1. Don't triple post

And it's Starfox Command


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

J-san said:


> 1. Don't triple post
> 
> And it's Starfox Command



want to play that tomorrow
and sorry


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

poe4 said:


> want to play that in a hour
> and sorry



I don't really like playing it.

Wanna play anything else?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 16, 2007)

what do you do in contact
never really tried it.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 16, 2007)

Boring shit happens in Contact 
Wi-Fi


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

what do you like to play wifi except pokemon not in a very high level in that


----------



## Jazz (Aug 17, 2007)

Clubhouse Games.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

.......i have MKDS..... my record is like, 60-4.....


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

I am willing to battle anyone.....


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

TRIPLE POST!!!!

WHAT DO YA HAVE TO SAY ABOUT THAT, J-SAN!!?!??!!!!?!???!!!!?!???!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol, I think you have to lay off the coffee for a while Shion! =)

I will battle you again, once I unlock some more characters. I'm currently at where Naruto's world is. Quite some boring worlds there (I don't know those mangas )

A few questions.

1. How do you get to upgrade Luffy to Gear 2 or 3? You did gear 3 gatling and gear 2 pistols and such when we played. 

2. And how do you unlock Robin and Franky? I've got 5/5 on everything in the One Piece world and I don't have them.

And last but not least -
3. What is the easiest way to get green upgrading-shards? A lot of characters need a lot of green shit! 

Btw, now I have made a few more teams, Shion.  Not über teams, just anime-wise.
I made one DBZ team, one One Piece and one D.Gray-man
I'll wait until I unlock some more before I start making some asskicking teams. 
I'll start tonight after practice!  Oh yeah!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Lol, I think you have to lay off the coffee for a while Shion! =)
> 
> I will battle you again, once I unlock some more characters. I'm currently at where Naruto's world is. Quite some boring worlds there (I don't know those mangas )
> 
> ...



You get gear luffy by upgrading shanks . You get shanks from the last world group as well as bankai ichigo vegeto kyuubi naruto sasuke  and some others.Robin nami franky etc are unlocked in the secret one piece missions i think...always finish each world 100% don't leave anything unfinished cause that's how you unlock the chars. As for the gems...to get enough to unlock everything you need to play online...you can't unlock 1/3 of the stuff with the ingame gems  only. I got 99.999 gems on all categories and i have unlocked everything .

Btw wanna play some with me now?

In like 3 min...gotta drink some coffe since i've pulled an all nighter...that brave story for the psp is really great  (i just made a "pact" with a group of firewyrms in it D )


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

dreikoo you get shanks by drawing out a triangle in the start of the.
who wants to battle.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

i on if anyone  wants to play...

i got my charger back. lol


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> i on if anyone  wants to play...
> 
> i got my charger back. lol



ill play you in 10 minutes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 17, 2007)

poe4 said:


> dreikoo you get shanks by drawing out a triangle in the start of the.
> who wants to battle.



You also get him from a mission in the last group of worlds.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

DREIKO→!!!!!!!!

FIGHT MEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

RRROOOOAAARRRF`!!!!!!!!!!!!

....along with poe4 of course... 3 guy battle


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

IM ON A RAMPAGE!!!!!

 RROOOOOAAAAARRRRF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 17, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You get gear luffy by upgrading shanks . You get shanks from the last world group *as well as bankai ichigo vegeto kyuubi naruto sasuke  and some others*.Robin nami franky etc are unlocked in the secret one piece missions i think...always finish each world 100% don't leave anything unfinished cause that's how you unlock the chars. As for the gems...to get enough to unlock everything you need to play online...you can't unlock 1/3 of the stuff with the ingame gems  only. I got 99.999 gems on all categories and i have unlocked everything .
> 
> Btw wanna play some with me now?
> 
> In like 3 min...gotta drink some coffe since i've pulled an all nighter...that brave story for the psp is really great  (i just made a "pact" with a group of firewyrms in it D )



I alredy have Vegetto  Last upgrade of Goku.  
Thanks for answering  

I can't play now... I gotta go to practice, and if you're as good as Shion (which you apparently are, according to what Shion wrote before) I'm no match for you    ... yet


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

hey poe, lets get it on.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

you scare me sometimes you know that.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

......very interesting battles mr. poe4.....

MWZHAHAHAHA


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have to do something I challenge you again in 40 minutes


"Shion" said:


> ......very interesting battles mr. poe4.....
> 
> MWZHAHAHAHA



well see who has the last laugh.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

yes we shall.....^

i cant in 40 mins tho. gotta go to soccer practice in half an hour, i will be on tonight, how bout you?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

.....god i love my sig.....,


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

yes.........tonight. you play soccer


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm home from practice now!
We can play, all three of us, if you can!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

ok, im on.... mugi, wanna duke it out?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

ill host mugi.....

FIGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ill host mugi.....
> 
> FIGHT ME!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry, but not now, lol  I have to do some stuff before we play


----------



## poe4 (Aug 17, 2007)

ill play just say when


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 17, 2007)

I can in about an hour ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 17, 2007)

if ANYONE is on, im hosting


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 18, 2007)

Damn.. Been playing JUS like... All day!  
Played about 7-8 random wifi matches and lost every match <_<
But at least I have about 7 teams. Only 2-3 of them are good though  The rest is just my favorite characters from an anime in a team.  No good for battle


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Damn.. Been playing JUS like... All day!
> Played about 7-8 random wifi matches and lost every match <_<
> But at least I have about 7 teams. Only 2-3 of them are good though  The rest is just my favorite characters from an anime in a team.  No good for battle



Well this sounds about right lol...unless you play someone who is also new you're supposed to get your ass beaten for the first 100 or so matches...then you finally get on making good decks , learn what supports and help koma do etc. You also see stuff other people do and adapt em for your style of play. And most if not all chars can be good...you just need to find out their play style...and some shine when used with certain supports or characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 18, 2007)

FIGHT MS DREIKO!!!!

FIGHT MEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poe4 (Aug 18, 2007)

who wants to play mario kart. or jump ultimate stars


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 18, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Well this sounds about right lol...unless you play someone who is also new you're supposed to get your ass beaten for the first 100 or so matches...then you finally get on making good decks , learn what supports and help koma do etc. You also see stuff other people do and adapt em for your style of play. And most if not all chars can be good...you just need to find out their play style...and some shine when used with certain supports or characters.




I usually save rival data of the one who won the most. That way, I can see what supports/characters are good 

Btw, does coming 2nd out of 3 count as losing? Because most of the time, I actually made it to 2nd ^^ I kicked the "winners" ass a few times too, and the other one killed me  lol


----------



## poe4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I usually save rival data of the one who won the most. That way, I can see what supports/characters are good
> 
> Btw, does coming 2nd out of 3 count as losing? Because most of the time, I actually made it to 2nd ^^ I kicked the "winners" ass a few times too, and the other one killed me  lol



mugi lets battle im not that good.
and it technicaly doesnt count as losing but it depends on how you think.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 18, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I usually save rival data of the one who won the most. That way, I can see what supports/characters are good
> 
> Btw, does coming 2nd out of 3 count as losing? Because most of the time, I actually made it to 2nd ^^ I kicked the "winners" ass a few times too, and the other one killed me  lol



the game counts as a loss, but 2nd is still second, so i wouldn't feel bad about it...

i thought that i would lose, but i 1v1 a guy with 9999 wins and losess, and i kicked his ass so hard, oh my god.

I just went all out berserk with my teams, and won 7 matches off him. out of 8.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> the game counts as a loss, but 2nd is still second, so i wouldn't feel bad about it...
> 
> i thought that i would lose, but i 1v1 a guy with 9999 wins and losess, and i kicked his ass so hard, oh my god.
> 
> I just went all out berserk with my teams, and won 7 matches off him. out of 8.


Can you really have 9999 wwins and loses I tought that was cheating. .


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Can you really have 9999 wwins and loses I tought that was cheating. .



No it's not cheating , it's just that people have the game much longer than us...it has been out since november 06 and i've had it only since may 07 and i have about 5000 losses and 3200 wins so people having 9999 on both categories is entirely possible.

@Mugi: For now yes....comming 2nd is something good for you...but don't get used to that notion cause it's still a loss and you don't wanna get used to losing  .


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

is one of u guys online right Now?????


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

i amm. are you^


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol, right now, I'm at "32 - 2" ... Yeah, I know, it sucks!  
Damn, it's annoying to knockout bankai ichigo and his partner with a special attack 3-4 times in the time given to you. Do you guys recommend any specific character for special attack knockout? (I'm using Skypiea Luffy) 

Also, I hate the levels with "support character knockouts"! I currently use Trunks (3 panel) as a support killer.  Any advice there on killer supports?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

i can't think of one, but... light from deathnote. 

He kills.

Wanna battle Mugi ?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

MUGI YOU SISSY!!!!!

SISSY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Lol, right now, I'm at "32 - 2" ... Yeah, I know, it sucks!
> Damn, it's annoying to knockout bankai ichigo and his partner with a special attack 3-4 times in the time given to you. Do you guys recommend any specific character for special attack knockout? (I'm using Skypiea Luffy)
> 
> Also, I hate the levels with "support character knockouts"! I currently use Trunks (3 panel) as a support killer.  Any advice there on killer supports?



All chars can do it...some are more good at ringing out wiht their specials rather than just doing a lot of dmg but they all are good.

As for supports...3 koma trunks seiya sena satsuki kenshiro and a few others are the gamebreaking cheap one so you better not use em. (try sogeking usopp for support killing...it does 57 dmg  )

I like 2 koma piccolo as a combo initiator/combinator for combos that take long to be fired or have short range. What you should do it just try different combinations and find out new support and char attack formations.

(btw your sig is beyond cute...is that the girl from dr gray man?)


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> All chars can do it...some are more good at ringing out wiht their specials rather than just doing a lot of dmg but they all are good.
> 
> As for supports...3 koma trunks seiya sena satsuki kenshiro and a few others are the gamebreaking cheap one so you better not use em. (try sogeking usopp for support killing...it does 57 dmg  )
> 
> ...



Sogeking... Got it  thanks  
Yeah, I like 2 koma piccolo too. I like using him for a ring out combo 

And about my sig, it's Linalee from D.gray-man, yes. She's adorable 

@Shion: You're not online


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Sogeking... Got it  thanks
> Yeah, I like 2 koma piccolo too. I like using him for a ring out combo
> 
> And about my sig, it's Linalee from D.gray-man, yes. She's adorable
> ...



I've not seen it but i like using her in JUS lol...she can air dash and triple jump without any help koma...that really opens your options...btw wanna play some now?


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I've not seen it but i like using her in JUS lol...she can air dash and triple jump without any help koma...that really opens your options...btw wanna play some now?



She's one of my favorite characters and I use her a lot! 
I didn't know she could triple jump without help-komas... I put Eva from black cats next to her and used a space in vain  lol.
She's great. 

However, I can't battle right now... Have some guests.  Maybe tonight.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Is it me or are people using the sena helper card alot more now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Is it me or are people using the sena helper card alot more now.



Dunno...we don't. The ones that do are most likely cheap noobs though...just use a support block on em and they fall apart XD.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah but it still gets me iritated. some players cheat alot.like having no damage taken from them they dont even flinch when you hit them thats why i dont play random that much.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

Who wants to fight me??????


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ill take you on.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

YES.^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmm... When I was playing earlier today on that world with 10 missions. (After the group of worlds with bleach). At the 10th mission, one of the characters seemed to use some kind of attack that somehow made a few illusionclones out of himself, then made some kind of electric attack that took half of my health every time. 

Is that a support? Because 2 of the characters (in same deck) used it. Either they both have the attack or it's a really cheap support (which I want ).
You know anything? 

Sorry, it's hard to describe it, but maybe you will remember how annoying it was. At least, it was annoying for me.  

And (!!!) Who's on in a few hours?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

..........................................................I think it is what dreikoo said Im on in 3 hours


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Hmm... When I was playing earlier today on that world with 10 missions. (After the group of worlds with bleach). At the 10th mission, one of the characters seemed to use some kind of attack that somehow made a few illusionclones out of himself, then made some kind of electric attack that took half of my health every time.
> 
> Is that a support? Because 2 of the characters (in same deck) used it. Either they both have the attack or it's a really cheap support (which I want ).
> You know anything?
> ...



If the char did the move then it wasn't a support. And it's not abnormal for some specials to take more than 50% for your health if your char doesn't have a lot of health or if they are of the element he is weak to. Btw that attack sounds like killua's 5 koma special (the yo-yo using kid with the white hair) and it's actually of weak-medium power...only does either 36 or 41 dmg...there are attacks that can do double that much lol.

With golden seiya i can easily do a 140 dmg combo just from his up special combined with 3 koma zorro support while that support usually is mediocre at best. 

The cheap supports aren't cheap cause they do a lot of dmg but cause they can interrupt anything and can't be guarded or they eat up all your energy bars or let you open for an attack for a long period of time.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

Dammit

I got the game, but my DS brok last night and I have to buy a new one.

DAMN THIS CRUEL FATE


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

.........That sucks balls^

... good battles poe, you are improving bit by bit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 19, 2007)

How did your DS break? Did it fall in the toilet or something? lol


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

....Who else wants a battle?

I'm fired up.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .........That sucks balls^
> 
> ... good battles poe, you are improving bit by bit.



thanks after I will train some more and hopefully beat you one of these days until next time. That ds thing does suck ive already gone trough one ds myself.
Shion ill fight you again in 3-4 hours if you have time then.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess i will.

It's sunday, i do nothing today anywsys.

I sold my old DS to buy a ds lite.

Thats how mine left. i never broke it though.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> How did your DS break? Did it fall in the toilet or something? lol



I dropped it and the hinge broke, now it won't turn on.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

oh that SUCKS!!!!!

... it works, but can't find a way to turn it on.... welcome to hell my friend


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

Somebody online Right Now????


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm on within the next *20 minutes*... 
I will check this thread each 5 minutes. 
Just write in this thread or PM me if you wanna battle!


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

lets battle kereshi and mugiwara


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

okay so poe lets battle who wants to host?


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

mugiwara Join the game 2


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, it's a 3 way battle  Kareshi, add my FC and I'll add yours... 
 EDIT: Okay, then Kareshi is hosting...

C'mon poe


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

you can host if you want but every once in awhile put on a different level


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

No, it's okay.. I've joined your "server"


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

is ti just me or is it not going


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

it isnt going for me
can you restart it
did you add me kareshi


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

I went out of the game so that poe can join as well. 

good games 

Kareshi, join the game... Me and poe are ready


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I went out of the game so that poe can join as well.
> 
> good games



thank you mugiwara


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

...im on too!!!

WHO WANTS A FIGHT????

WHO???????


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

another 3 way battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

cmon guys..... I know you guys want this!!!

OH YEAH!!!

IM ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

or how bout a 4 way battle???

Me, kareshi, poe, and Mugi?

OH YEAH!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

...cmon guys!!1 POST SOMETHING!!

I gotta know!!!!


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

shion wants to join


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

WHO ELSE????

WE NEED MORE!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

fine.... kareshi.

ME AND YOU!!!

Ill add your FC and ill host, get ready, ok?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

It froze for me restart it.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

can i join shion


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Lol!! It was kind of NOT fun to get in between you guys and your crazy combo, lol  especially when I had the "can't move status" D 

It seems poe got disconnected or something. No matter, I got a red light anyway.  

It was fun! GG 
As you may have noticed, I AM a noob  But I won a few times as well (lol at the last round)


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

yup okay im ready


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah.... ...!!!!!

KARESHI WHETE DA HELL ARE YA, WERE WAITING!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

LETS GO KARESHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

this is weird the game keep on disconecting


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

C'moon  Let's duke it out


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

did everyone add each other.


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i know sorry but everytime i join the shion game my ds keep on disconecting


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Lol!! It was kind of NOT fun to get in between you guys and your crazy combo, lol  especially when I had the "can't move status" D
> 
> It seems poe got disconnected or something. No matter, I got a red light anyway.
> 
> ...



that was hilarious


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> yeah i know sorry but everytime i join the shion game my ds keep on disconecting



again did you add shio and did shion add you


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah i added shion and everybody elese


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Aug 19, 2007)

whos the best support character teh game?


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

lets make mugiwara host to see what happens


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Shion said that he was gonna close the room.. It's closed (and reopened)... You can join


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

let me host shion.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

i added him too.

...how did you guys make it work last time?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

ok, heres the deal, poe hosts, we all try joining..

GOT IT???


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

okay Poe try too host 2 see if it will work


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

Okay, poe hosts! Got it! 

EDIT: He's still disconnecting, it seems...


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

finaly T___T


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

it froze let me restart it


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

So poe yo host again?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

yes i am just log on


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

let shion host
why wont it work


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 19, 2007)

That was *awesome*! 
Some intense shit back there.  

Loled quite hard at the end there, poe (i think it was you... you were p1 right?)
When we were luffys and it was really even. And when you teabagged me when I died, LOL!

Anyway, I'm looking forward to fighting you guys again  

Good night (from my side)


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

What kind of connection do you have kareshi?


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

shion hosting doesnt work its doing the same thing let me or poe host


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

see ya mugi


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

kareshi you host


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

hi-speed internet


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

alright ill host


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> That was *awesome*!
> Some intense shit back there.
> 
> Loled quite hard at the end there, poe (i think it was you... you were p1 right?)
> ...



yes that was me and that was funny


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

ok kareshi.

we will try it


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

....it's not working kareshi..........


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

................what now?


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

i just battled poe and it was working  maybe your wi-fi got sumthing weird


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

come on shion.join


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

let me host


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

i think shions wi-fi might have somekind of problem because poe and me are In


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

i battled poe as well.

There is nothing wrong with my connection


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

both mine and kareshi's connection must not like each other....


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

This is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

well looks like we got ourself somekind of problem here lol


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

...............what now


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

kareshi join shoins


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

yep i entered but its not working i dunno why..


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

do we take turn?
I dont know what to do


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

yeah lets do that cuz its getting boring


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

you guys go ahead.

ill battle some one else.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

shion do you want to battle in 30 minutes


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

want to play mario kart shion. now


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

umm...... i guess.

i gotta add you^


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

ill let one of brother fight kareshi


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

....whats your code?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

mine is 429601-405837


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

my mario kart friend code is 189087056157


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

im adding you


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

i put it in my sig, im on


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

oh shit...

my FC changed, now its

369475-720351

sorry


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

im kefka ok


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

if you're still on poe, i have a new fc... i had to update it to my ds, so its fc changed


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> if you're still on poe, i have a new fc... i had to update it to my ds, so its fc changed



what do you mean


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

ok how do you do this havent played on-line


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

since my bro went on wifi on HIS ds, it updated the record for him.

But the Ds changed, so i had to update the record to MY ds.

Did ya add my new code?


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

hey guys where can i find other Jus Players?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

ok, if you added my code, choose the option "friends"

then you wait.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

opp the same thing happened to me mine is 159022322974


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

ok^^^^^^^^


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

keresi you dont whant to battle anymore?
 and theres tons of sites like nintendo .com and gamespot theres others but i have to check


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

im on wifi now


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

kareshi ill host another game.


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

Im letting you guys play mario kart for a while lol i gotta finish my hoshi no kirby game i got it yesterday


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

ill come back in a hour or so


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> Im letting you guys play mario kart for a while lol i gotta finish my hoshi no kirby game i got it yesterday



what is that. do you have any other wifi games.


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

its the new kirby game but mine is in jap its not wi-fi but i got the 2 Wifi Castlevania games


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> its the new kirby game but mine is in jap its not wi-fi but i got the 2 Wifi Castlevania games



oh skeak squad and I meant online games. I have portraite of ruin maybe well play that next time. want to play my bro in jump ultimate stars


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

okay ill play him but not for too long


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 19, 2007)

is he online?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> okay ill play him but not for too long



ok going right now


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

what other wifi games do you have shion not including wii


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

karesi... one thing about your style of play....

the use of sena in your teams indicate to other players that you don't know how to use combos correctly.

Ths 3 major, cheapest, and most overused support combos are 3 koma sena, trunks, and seiya.

Cheap supports like those not only take the fun out of the game, but interrupt and cancel out combos that others do.

To be a successful player in JUS, you must learn to try your hardest snd NOT use those 3 supports.

Instead, find UNBEATABLE combos, with more better supports that kerp the flow of the game going...

Thats how we all began at first...


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

poe4 said:


> what other wifi games do you have shion not including wii



mario kart ds, JUS, yugioh world championship 07, pokemon pearl.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

You liked how i beat you in the last stage shion. in mario kart


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

Who wants to play Mario Kart?  I'd rather have a v4 or v3, 1v1 is boring :\


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

......it was VERY unexpected


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

J-san said:


> Who wants to play Mario Kart?  I'd rather have a v4 or v3, 1v1 is boring :\



ill vs you.

my fc is in my sig


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

.....whats your code? j-san


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ill vs you.
> 
> my fc is in my sig



K, lemme get my cousin's DS...


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

ill play too just give me your friend code


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

OK, my FC is 5455-3727-8098


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

its 159022322974


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

poe4 said:


> its 159022322974



You said 189087056157 earlier


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

its a long story but the one I posted right now is the right one.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry Shion, I picked the wrong Kart


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

I wish I could snake well 

Woot! First place 

Damn you for waiting, Poe 

Dang, I beat you in the final lap, Poe


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

you guys are rookies!

shoul've told me to take it easy!!!!!


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> you guys are rookies!
> 
> shoul've told me to take it easy!!!!!



At least I can dodge a blue shell


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> mario kart ds, JUS, yugioh world championship 07, pokemon pearl.



I would play you in yugio but i suck in it. dont ge tme started in pokemon.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> you guys are rookies!
> 
> shoul've told me to take it easy!!!!!



I think you already knew I was a rookie in mario kart shion
What wifi games do you have j-san


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

want to play jump in 20 min or less


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

....i guess... ill host it.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 19, 2007)

poe4 said:


> I think you already knew I was a rookie in mario kart shion
> What wifi games do you have j-san



Clubhouse Games
Mario Kart DS
Pokemon Diamond
Starfox Command
Jump Ultimate Stars (Though my cousin doesn't want me to play it, douche...)


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 19, 2007)

poe, i gotta go to sleep... its like, 1 AM.....

im out, we'll play tomorrow


----------



## poe4 (Aug 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> poe, i gotta go to sleep... its like, 1 AM.....
> 
> im out, we'll play tomorrow


 it isnt 1 am here time zones diferencesi guess. I was going to challenge you right now too
are you sure you dont want to


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow i go to sleep and there's 6 pages of posts in like 7 hours XD.


Anyone wanna play some JUS? (preferably one who i haven't faced much before...and doesn't use cheap supports  )


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 20, 2007)

dreiko wanna battle?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> dreiko wanna battle?



Ok but no sena or trunks or seiya 3 koma supports. (for the reasons shion told you...he actually was like you before but i taught him well  )


You got my FC? (it's 279265904382)


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ok but no sena or trunks or seiya 3 koma supports. (for the reasons shion told you...he actually was like you before but i taught him well  )
> 
> 
> You got my FC? (it's 279265904382)



really?! hahahhah


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 20, 2007)

Nvm then cuz Sena is part of my best deck


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> Nvm then cuz Sena is part of my best deck



You really should make another deck (heck i got 50 decks and i don't have a "best" deck...how can you ? ) cause winning with sena is not hard and does not require any skill , you just use it again and again and fire specials and the opponent can't do anything but that doesn't mean you know how to play. And if you try playing without it or someone uses a support block on ya you will crumble easily because you're not used to actually playing the game and just use sena all the time.

 If you want i could make a few sena decks myself for the hell of it to show you how easy it is to win with sena and how you never are good if you only use him . (i did that to shion and now he has blossomed to a worthy player  )


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

want to battle me  kareshi


Dreikoo said:


> You really should make another deck (heck i got 50 decks and i don't have a "best" deck...how can you ? ) cause winning with sena is not hard and does not require any skill , you just use it again and again and fire specials and the opponent can't do anything but that doesn't mean you know how to play. And if you try playing without it or someone uses a support block on ya you will crumble easily because you're not used to actually playing the game and just use sena all the time.
> 
> If you want i could make a few sena decks myself for the hell of it to show you how easy it is to win with sena and how you never are good if you only use him . (i did that to shion and now he has blossomed to a worthy player  )



i never get tired of hearing that when was that


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 20, 2007)

okay then i got rid of sena  lets try out


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

poe4 said:


> i never get tired of hearing that when was that



Like a month or 2 ago.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Like a month or 2 ago.



to think what i was missing
someone wants to play something maybe clubhouse games or anything else


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 20, 2007)

*HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP!!!!*

Alright, I need help on 2 things. 
1: Monkey D. Luffy 6 Koma
I have his Power 6 koma, HOW DO I GET LAUGHTER!?
2: Wi-fi
I played this guy on wi-fi, he used a support on me,  I need to know the name of the character and the manga he's from, or atleast the picture to the left of the manga names. This is what the support did, I have a good combo in my head with it.
It came out walked over to me grabbed my character, walked over to the edge of the map, and threw me off. It was a support. I recovered of course, but still.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I need help on 2 things.
> 1: Monkey D. Luffy 6 Koma
> I have his Power 6 koma, HOW DO I GET LAUGHTER!?
> 2: Wi-fi
> ...



Its from hitman reborn What do you mean about the first one


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 20, 2007)

i just got my ass beat by dreiko damn.


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok, you know how you could have a 6 block Monkey D Luffy that has the 6 blocks like this?
[][]
[][]
[][]
or like this?
[][][]
[][][]
Well the top one is called a Laughter Koma, the bottom is a Power koma. I have the power shaped block, but not the Laughter. I want Laughter.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> i just got my ass beat by dreiko damn.


yeah he does that


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Ok, you know how you could have a 6 block Monkey D Luffy that has the 6 blocks like this?
> [][]
> [][]
> [][]
> ...


ok now i got you now and i forgot to tell you the truth im sure dreiko knows


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

poe4 said:


> ok now i got you now and i forgot to tell you the truth im sure dreiko knows



The first one is laugher the other is power. You unlock em later on.


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 20, 2007)

On my list? Or the first one you get? If I'm wrong, then to make it easier, I want the one shaped like this
[][]
[][]
[][]


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> On my list? Or the first one you get? If I'm wrong, then to make it easier, I want the one shaped like this
> [][]
> [][]
> [][]



This one is the laughter one , the second you unlock , and you unlock it later on. I think you unlock it the same way you unlock gear luffy...I don't really remember. Just check this : I think this is the right link.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice battles dreikoo, I guess you can tell my best decks is the ones with Sakura&Naruto, Gintoki&Kagura, and Zorro&Sanji
I have like 30 other decks and i tried to fight with them, but they suck (and i didnt want you to have too many wins ahead of me so i had to stuck with those 3 decks ), and now i know what i need to change in them

Combos in your deck are nice as usual, Especially that one with seiya i cant believe all that connected when you caught me in the air with his up x special
I think some of your best decks are the one with kenshin, momotaro with 3 koma gotenks support, the one with vegeta, and 3 koma hitsugaya, and the one with kyuubi naruto
your decks are very overwhelming! 

I should have more good decks next time


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Nice battles dreikoo, I guess you can tell my best decks is the ones with Sakura&Naruto, Gintoki&Kagura, and Zorro&Sanji
> I have like 30 other decks and i tried to fight with them, but they suck (and i didnt want you to have too many wins ahead of me so i had to stuck with those 3 decks ), and now i know what i need to change in them
> 
> Combos in your deck are nice as usual, Especially that one with seiya i cant believe all that connected when you caught me in the air with his up x special
> ...



Yeah gold sena does a lot of dmg if his hits connect ( it think i almost 1shot your gintama with that one lol). Sagittarius arrow (his up and X move) does 80+ dmg if it connects head on. The risk is that you must be directly above me if i wan to hit you and many times cause of the rush of things i miscalculate and end up wasting a special bar. The good thing is that i know how to nail it every time so if 1 specific move combo hits i just fire it and watch the fireworks

Your sakura deck can be annoying cause it can survive really well with that bind combo (really smart btw , props to ya) so even if i do kick your ass during the whole match if i don't have a strong char that rings out easily i'm at risk in the death round. And those decks aren't my best ones....just the ones that counter those decks you had the easiest....hitsugaia freeze to ring out sakura (if i'm not doing countdown to her with kenshiro lol) gotenks to link my combos and momotaro's knowledge koma to guard against those laughter chars combined with kenshin's general awesomeness is a good deck like many others .  

As for kyuubi naruto...he's not a very good char specialwise but i've found a way to take advantage of that and i just go berserk with him with his melee and once he has enough special bars i fire support-special combos and that works fine but i recently discovered that...up until a month or so ago the only thing i used was his 3 tail chakra explosion...and i thought 4-tails kyuubi sucked compared to 3-tails lol...that proves that you always learn new things about this game. (and with 300+ chars...it's natural lol)

Didn't my deck with sanji and nami 2 koma support really piss ya off though? That's one of my better ones (in terms of wins and losses...i like all my decks equally lol) cause it's so annoying to confuse and steal someones energy bars while doing damage lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

wannna battle me dreiko?

we havent gone at it like, for 5 days


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn,... 4-5 new pages overnight, lol  

I've unlocked kyuubi naruto, sasuke, gear luffy and bankai ichigo  AT LAST 
And today, I got starforce in my mail. Again, AT LAST!  lol yippii


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Lol it's no more than 2-3 days shion. And i wanna play some of these new guys...i had a crash course with kareshi  and banshi yesterday (and persuaded kareshi to remove sena from his decks...hurray for no-cheap players  )

@mugiwara: We haven't played at all yet...wanna go at it now? Not for too long though (30min-1hour) cause i've played a lot today. (been up since yesterday)


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Damn,... 4-5 new pages overnight, lol
> 
> I've unlocked kyuubi naruto, sasuke, gear luffy and bankai ichigo  AT LAST
> And today, I got starforce in my mail. Again, AT LAST!  lol yippii



starforce is megaman right


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes Starforce is Megaman. I got it the day it came out. Also, the link didn't work Dreikoo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Yes Starforce is Megaman. I got it the day it came out. Also, the link didn't work Dreikoo.



The link works fine for me...maybe the site was down i dunno...test it again now.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol it's no more than 2-3 days shion. And i wanna play some of these new guys...i had a crash course with kareshi  and banshi yesterday *(and persuaded kareshi to remove sena from his decks...hurray for no-cheap players  )*
> 
> @mugiwara: We haven't played at all yet...wanna go at it now? Not for too long though (30min-1hour) cause i've played a lot today. (been up since yesterday)



so did i, check earlier page.

.....well, who's on that wants to play me?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

......how about you poe?

wanna battle?

how come you don't put on voice chat dude? mugiwara and i have fun moments over voice chat....


----------



## Jazz (Aug 20, 2007)

I sound like a Twelve year old on recordings and phones... I have a high voice for my age.  People think I'm gay


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> so did i, check earlier page.
> 
> .....well, who's on that wants to play me?



No , you didn't cause he was about to play with sena but i changed his mind. Your previous post apparently didn't or he wouldn't say that his best deck was the one with sena when we talked about playing.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

......thats hilarious...,^^^^º


----------



## Jazz (Aug 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......thats hilarious...,^^^^?



Yeah?  Well you're... A MEANY


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Voice chat you can put on voice chat?
and sure ill fight you


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

cool... ill host


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

.........hosting


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

sorry poe,  but my FUCKING brother used wifi on his ds, and had to re-update itself.....

i have a new FC now.

1547-2742-1829


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

....looks like youve logged off


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Im back on
how do you voice chat


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 20, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Im back on
> how do you voice chat



Press and hold the X button. =)


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

when you are gonna enter the second of two options in wifi screen, press x, then choose the option.

im hosting right now


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

join my game mugi


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 20, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> join my game mugi



I'm sorry! Didn't see your posts after mine.
However. What does that thing do that you mentioned? I've been wondering that since I saw it. At the wifi thing right after you've connected. On the right one there's an "On and OFF" thing. What exactly is that? 

Btw, I've completed the game!  But have a lot of things to unlock... It's a pain to gather upgrading shards.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I'm sorry! Didn't see your posts after mine.
> However. What does that thing do that you mentioned? I've been wondering that since I saw it. At the wifi thing right after you've connected. On the right one there's an "On and OFF" thing. What exactly is that?
> 
> Btw, I've completed the game!  But have a lot of things to unlock... It's a pain to gather upgrading shards.


Its to turn on the voicechat function.


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 20, 2007)

*OMG SO CONFUSED!*

Alright, I want the ichigo 100% Stage to play on. I found out, to unlock that world I need to spend 400 Pink thingies on Papillion. I searche for Papillion and found out there's a character called Papillon without the I. he's from Busou Renkin. At first I didn't notice the missing I in Papillon. So I seaarched how to get the Busou Renkin world. Turns out, I need to spend 4oo pink thingies on Papillion. At this point I realize they're different people. WHO THE HELL IS PAPILLION AND WHAT'S HE FROM???!!!! Also What's the Symbol for the manga and in case I don't have it, How do you even unlock the world he's from. If I search for papillion on google, I get Papillon.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I want the ichigo 100% Stage to play on. I found out, to unlock that world I need to spend 400 Pink thingies on Papillion. I searche for Papillion and found out there's a character called Papillon without the I. he's from Busou Renkin. At first I didn't notice the missing I in Papillon. So I seaarched how to get the Busou Renkin world. Turns out, I need to spend 4oo pink thingies on Papillion. At this point I realize they're different people. WHO THE HELL IS PAPILLION AND WHAT'S HE FROM???!!!! Also What's the Symbol for the manga and in case I don't have it, How do you even unlock the world he's from. If I search for papillion on google, I get Papillon.



you sure do know how to confuse people you know that


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 20, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> Alright, I want the ichigo 100% Stage to play on. I found out, to unlock that world I need to spend 400 Pink thingies on Papillion. I searche for Papillion and found out there's a character called Papillon without the I. he's from Busou Renkin. At first I didn't notice the missing I in Papillon. So I seaarched how to get the Busou Renkin world. Turns out, I need to spend 4oo pink thingies on Papillion. At this point I realize they're different people. WHO THE HELL IS PAPILLION AND WHAT'S HE FROM???!!!! Also What's the Symbol for the manga and in case I don't have it, How do you even unlock the world he's from. If I search for papillion on google, I get Papillon.



if you have the link to the walkthrough, check EVERY mission carefully to see how papillion is unlocked, THEN use the 400 thingies


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 21, 2007)

we can voice chat on ds lol i dint know how do we do that


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> we can voice chat on ds lol i dint know how do we do that



It depends what game you have i was in shock too when i heard jump ultimate stars supported it. and you just have to read the previous post if you want to know how to do it.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

.....

you guys surprise me......


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> .....
> 
> you guys surprise me......



whats that suppose to mean


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

..........................................

......uhhh............,.........

............ .  .   .    .

nothing.....


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 21, 2007)

hey poe i wanna try out the voice thing could you play 1 game with me


----------



## Banshi (Aug 21, 2007)

I got your new friend code shion along with everyone else, I'll battle as soon as i finish atleast 1 more new (good) deck cause i only have 3 good decks right now out of about 30 decks i made, and i want more than that



Dreikoo said:


> Didn't my deck with sanji and nami 2 koma support really piss ya off though? That's one of my better ones (in terms of wins and losses...i like all my decks equally lol) cause it's so annoying to confuse and steal someones energy bars while doing damage lol.


 Now that i think about it, yes that was really annoying especially when you ring me out with that, the confusion effect doesnt throw me off that much its just when nami steals the SP bars, its almost worser than those 2 ringout decks you have, but the reason why it isnt is because it still doesnt stop me from going on the offensive, so by the time i need healing i usually still have atleast 1 sp bar for that, the only thing it really stops me from doing are combos


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2007)

@sasugay: You unlock papilion for a special mission....just check the guide till you find what secret mission that is like shion said.

On the VC thing....i don't like to chat cause i'm always watching TV when i play and it would be bothersome....also i play at ungodly hours and i'd wake everyone up if i started talking out of the blue lol. 

(plus my accent isn't exactly american and we'd have a lot of "what"s going on lol)


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

Are you embarassed of your ian voice Dreiko???

....J-San says  he sounds gay, but HE doesn't care.

Anyways,  anyone want to play?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Are you embarassed of your ian voice Dreiko???
> 
> ....J-San says  he sounds gay, but HE doesn't care.
> 
> Anyways,  anyone want to play?



I wonder why ...........................kidding


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 21, 2007)

I did what Shion said as soo as it was posted and it worked.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2007)

....cool^^^

..anyone wanna battle?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I did what Shion said as soo as it was posted and it worked.



I dont get it


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 21, 2007)

I hate people      
I got into a wifi match and I completely destroyed them, we fought again and this time it came down to a 3 way sudden death. During the sudden death, I was being double teamed the whole damn time. They weren't attacking anyone but me. bastards. What's sad is, I still killed off one of them and got the last one down to one hit. Honestly the only part that made me mad about the double teaming. Was the fact that it's a brawl game. A 4 way brawler. Not a 2 on 1 game. It's not a shooter......bastards......The japanese sure stick together. Also, does anyone know why this game lags more than my big brother *says* UMK3 lags when I'm on Youtube and he loses matches. I think it's cuz I'm fighting people all the way in Japan. Also, since I don't even know a bit of Japanese, what do you click on to be the leader in a match, cuz the leaders I play against always pick the terrible maps.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sasugay said:


> I hate people
> I got into a wifi match and I completely destroyed them, we fought again and this time it came down to a 3 way sudden death. During the sudden death, I was being double teamed the whole damn time. They weren't attacking anyone but me. bastards. What's sad is, I still killed off one of them and got the last one down to one hit. Honestly the only part that made me mad about the double teaming. Was the fact that it's a brawl game. A 4 way brawler. Not a 2 on 1 game. It's not a shooter......bastards......The japanese sure stick together. Also, does anyone know why this game lags more than my big brother *says* UMK3 lags when I'm on Youtube and he loses matches. I think it's cuz I'm fighting people all the way in Japan. Also, since I don't even know a bit of Japanese, what do you click on to be the leader in a match, cuz the leaders I play against always pick the terrible maps.



Thats happened to me before.Yeah and the lag depends on the people your fighting.and you cant its random......I think.


"Shion" said:


> ....cool^^^
> 
> ..anyone wanna battle?



Maybe,but lets wait for 3 people to join or 4


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Are you embarassed of your ian voice Dreiko???
> 
> ....J-San says  he sounds gay, but HE doesn't care.
> 
> Anyways,  anyone want to play?



No , it's not my voice (i got a deep manly voice...no girlspeak here  ), it's my greek accent that can be hard to understand if you're hearing it through the crappy DS microphone which would result to confusion.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 21, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Thats happened to me before.Yeah and the lag depends on the people your fighting.*and you cant its random*......I think.
> 
> 
> Maybe,but lets wait for 3 people to join or 4



Well, yesterday I was chosen as player 1 for some reason and then I could choose map/mode every turn. So the random part is who gets to be player 1. ^^

And one more thing. How do you know if someone's japanese or not? I'm not japanese and I can write/read japanese (except I don't know too much kanji ) 
So I for example can write a japanese name and use it. ...You don't even need to know japanese, just pick some letters that you think look nice and put them together. Someone who can't read japanese won't notice, lol.

Anyway, I've experienced some lag as well. Even when fighting you guys.


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 21, 2007)

I just made a team called (Called it this for a certain reason) 96 BITCH!!! and it consists of Bobobo's final form and don Patches final form, honestly, I hate Bobobo but I wanted to try it out, I fought a guy one on one in a Wi-Fi Match, no lag YAY! it came down to sudden death cuz I killed his Kakashi and he killed my Don Patch but the time limit ran out. Anyway, Sudden Death he had 7 panel Ichigo....vs. the fat slow Bobobo, well he got me down so low, and I didn't even touch him. Well you know how sudden death you start off with half health? Well at the very end I somehow managed to hit him with Bobobo's special.....which does a WHOPPING 96 damage. killed him. Noob, he needs to realize, in sudden death, if you hit someone alot, you probably just raised their SP bar. Which he did do. If he was smart he would've blocked and countered my hits, he would've had me......yep! Saved by a fat white guy with a yellow afro's Special attack.....oh and what's with all the hating on Gotenks? His 4 koma is amazing in a 1 on 1 match. And is 5 koma is great for people that sit in the corner and attack waiting for sudden death to go down.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Well, yesterday I was chosen as player 1 for some reason and then I could choose map/mode every turn. So the random part is who gets to be player 1. ^^
> 
> And one more thing. How do you know if someone's japanese or not? I'm not japanese and I can write/read japanese (except I don't know too much kanji )
> So I for example can write a japanese name and use it. ...You don't even need to know japanese, just pick some letters that you think look nice and put them together. Someone who can't read japanese won't notice, lol.
> ...



some one has a bad connection maybe.



Sasugay said:


> I just made a team called (Called it this for a certain reason) 96 BITCH!!! and it consists of Bobobo's final form and don Patches final form, honestly, I hate Bobobo but I wanted to try it out, I fought a guy one on one in a Wi-Fi Match, no lag YAY! it came down to sudden death cuz I killed his Kakashi and he killed my Don Patch but the time limit ran out. Anyway, Sudden Death he had 7 panel Ichigo....vs. the fat slow Bobobo, well he got me down so low, and I didn't even touch him. Well you know how sudden death you start off with half health? Well at the very end I somehow managed to hit him with Bobobo's special.....which does a WHOPPING 96 damage. killed him. Noob, he needs to realize, in sudden death, if you hit someone alot, you probably just raised their SP bar. Which he did do. If he was smart he would've blocked and countered my hits, he would've had me......yep! Saved by a fat white guy with a yellow afro's Special attack.....oh and what's with all the hating on Gotenks? His 4 koma is amazing in a 1 on 1 match. And is 5 koma is great for people that sit in the corner and attack waiting for sudden death to go down.



We hate it becouse its a cheap way to win and a lot of people use it. it also gets anoying
I laughed at the fat bobobo part. a real insperational story for me


Anyone want to battle


----------



## Sasugay (Aug 21, 2007)

THIS WANTS YOU TO CLICK
Alright at the end they show the team of the dude who just sat around not letting the guy get to him can anyone tell me the names of the guys that I put a question mark on. Image this is the layout of a deck.
[][][][][]
[][][][][]
[][][][][]
[][][][][]
this is the layout of a deck. Where I put the mysteries is the things I want to know the names of.
[][][][][?]
[][][][][?]
[][?][][][?]
[][?][][][]
I'll battle you. I don't really know how to battle certain people though. Tell me exactly what to do after you hit start. Keep in mind I do NOT have yer friend code saved or anything like that. Knowing japanese would make this a much easier game.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No , it's not my voice (i got a deep manly voice...no girlspeak here  ), it's my greek accent that can be hard to understand if you're hearing it through the crappy DS microphone which would result to confusion.



DS Microphone isn't crap, it's like talking on a recording, only a few things get left out.

Wait, you're Greek? cool


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 21, 2007)

J-san said:


> DS Microphone isn't crap, it's like talking on a recording, only a few things get left out.
> 
> Wait, you're Greek? cool



When i used it in pokemon both me and the other person were aying "what" half the time. And yeah i'm greek/american...but my lifestyle is more japanese than either of those 2 lol.


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 22, 2007)

yo j-san wann play a little bit? i never played against you.


----------



## poe4 (Aug 22, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> hey poe i wanna try out the voice thing could you play 1 game with me



sure just say when


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 22, 2007)

So wanna battle now?


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 22, 2007)

so many lags


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 22, 2007)

nice matches poe the only thing that was wack was the lags man
---Sorry tripple posting lol i dint notice the edit part


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't triple post dude....edit your older posts  .


----------



## poe4 (Aug 22, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> nice matches poe the only thing that was wack was the lags man
> ---Sorry tripple posting lol i dint notice the edit part



Yes that did suck I hate lag.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 22, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Yes that did suck I hate lag.



I don't think there's anyone who likes it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

Wanna finally play some mugi?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't triple post dude....edit your older posts  .



i freakin quintuple post... i NEVER get told off...

Anyways, got back from soccer practice and school, who wants a game?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

Dreiko, LETS BATTLE!!!!!!!

ive been chasing you for a while now, you slippery eel.

FIGHT ME!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 22, 2007)

You're way to late lol. I've been up since 1 am and it's 8 pm now...i'm way to beat to play and i'd normally be sleeping atm but i'll stay till about 11 cause tomorrow i got a ton of one piece i wanna watch.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, then tomorrow it is^^^


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're way to late lol. I've been up since 1 am and it's 8 pm now...i'm way to beat to play and i'd normally be sleeping atm but i'll stay till about 11 cause tomorrow i got a ton of one piece i wanna watch.



...wait a minute, what the hell?

You don't have school???


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 22, 2007)

....triple post, who wants to battle?


----------



## poe4 (Aug 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're way to late lol. I've been up since 1 am and it's 8 pm now...i'm way to beat to play and i'd normally be sleeping atm but i'll stay till about 11 cause tomorrow i got a ton of one piece i wanna watch.



One peice huh how far are you into the series. 
Shion your already in school I go in until next week


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey guys im new here.

Just wanted to stop by and say hi.

Im working on some new decks, so i wont be able to battle tonight.

but very soon ^.^!


----------



## poe4 (Aug 23, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Hey guys im new here.
> 
> Just wanted to stop by and say hi.
> 
> ...



Looking forward to that day and welcome.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

poe4 said:


> One peice huh how far are you into the series.
> Shion your already in school I go in until next week



I got two weeks until school


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...wait a minute, what the hell?
> 
> You don't have school???



I'm starting college in September but even when i did have school waking up at 1 Am was a regular thing...i find it that i perform better when i've been up for a bunch of hours and my mind has awaken rather than being a blind chicken who hovers into class and can't think str8 for the first 2-3 hours of  school (unless i overdose in coffee which is saved only for tests).

When i was giving my final finals i always woke up at 2-3 am and only relaxed before going to take em with either anime or videogames...i remember exactly what i did the hours before i took my hardest test (choice programming...we had to build a bunch of high level multitasking algorithms).....i watched the lest samurai on DVD XD....and i got an A on that test cause my mind was awake and i was able to think clearly. 

(in greece that is much more useful cause none of the important questions are multiple choise and you need to be able to think out of the box if you aim to get good grades)


Welcome red ghost....if you wanna play some just say it here. 

(btw i'm on 295 of one piece  )


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 23, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm starting college in September but even when i did have school waking up at 1 Am was a regular thing...i find it that i perform better when i've been up for a bunch of hours and my mind has awaken rather than being a blind chicken who hovers into class and can't think str8 for the first 2-3 hours of  school (unless i overdose in coffee which is saved only for tests).
> 
> When i was giving my final finals i always woke up at 2-3 am and only relaxed before going to take em with either anime or videogames...i remember exactly what i did the hours before i took my hardest test (choice programming...we had to build a bunch of high level multitasking algorithms).....i watched the lest samurai on DVD XD....and i got an A on that test cause my mind was awake and i was able to think clearly.
> 
> ...




Haha thats so awsome. and thanks ill be playing in a day or so when iget some good decks together


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2007)

Dreiko.... you will NOT sissy out on me today...

Im a dragon that has been poked in the eye... NEVER AGAIN!!!!!

Red ghost, afted dreiko's demise,  wanna play me?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 23, 2007)

Red Ghost... battle me. Dreiko isnt on


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry havnt been on all day.

But i have a question..

It seems like im going into Wi-Fi matches and all 3 of the other players team up on me.

Are they somehow creating a party before going into the matchmaker, or how does this keep happening?


----------



## Jazz (Aug 24, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Sorry havnt been on all day.
> 
> But i have a question..
> 
> ...



1. If you're in a corner, they will attack you
2. If you're leder, they will attack you
3. If you're using anything other that 4bloc Ichigo, they will attack you


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 24, 2007)

Afterward the other 3 dont even bother fighting eachother, they just goof off.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok My Friend code is in my signature now, so if you want to battle just add me.

Im still getting used to fighting online, so im not very good at the moment, so dont totally destroy me in our matches haha. ^.^


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 24, 2007)

1-Well if you start attacking everybody in the field they will probably Team up against you
2-if you use a character like the last boss they will team up against you.
3-If everybody on the field is goofing off pressin Select Dont attack them let them be take them on at the sudden death because they will team up against you again.
4-3 or 2 people with the Same character Pressin Select is like making an Alliance so Dont Disturb them Cuz once again they'll team up against you.
5-theres alot of hate on Hiei so when you use him you might get team up as well.
6-If you See Renji Users on the same Fight Dont let them do Alliances Cuz they Destroy you.(Im a Renji User I form Renji alliance LMAO)


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 24, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> 1-Well if you start attacking everybody in the field they will probably Team up against you
> 2-if you use a character like the last boss they will team up against you.
> 3-If everybody on the field is goofing off pressin Select Dont attack them let them be take them on at the sudden death because they will team up against you again.
> 4-3 or 2 people with the Same character Pressin Select is like making an Alliance so Dont Disturb them Cuz once again they'll team up against you.
> ...




Alright thanks for the heads up on all that stuff lol.  Most likely they formed an alliance, and I wasnt aware that that kind of thing occured in the game.

Therefore i tried attacking and got my ass handed to me haha.

Anyways thanks


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 24, 2007)

by the way red ghost u got ur decks ready?
-U May Host


----------



## Kareshi is Black (Aug 24, 2007)

J-San I Never Played Against You How About a Try?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 24, 2007)

Kareshi is Black said:


> 1-Well if you start attacking everybody in the field they will probably Team up against you
> 2-if you use a character like the last boss they will team up against you.
> 3-If everybody on the field is goofing off pressin Select Dont attack them let them be take them on at the sudden death because they will team up against you again.
> 4-3 or 2 people with the Same character Pressin Select is like making an Alliance so Dont Disturb them Cuz once again they'll team up against you.
> ...



All those things you say aren't actually true lol. You may have that experience cause you faced the same people over and over and those specific people did that but this is not done in general. 

Also from my experience only noobs team up and unless some of em (or all of em  )use some of the cheap supports they do not come close to "destroying" me  .

 And renji is ok but not that great...be way more fearful of chars like raoh tankoubou joutarou kenshin gotenks bankai ichigo kyuubi naruto sasuke sanji zorro and golden saiya. Those are easy to win with without even great support combos....esp. gotenks....i don't even know how many teams i've destroyed with just his 4 koma self without even any help koma (cause he's not my leader).

Btw on the help koma category...i'd advise you new people to only use help koma on your leader cause you only control him in the death rounds and you want him to be the best for the death rounds , also always give him a triple jump help koma...it's by far the most important amongst all of em cause it can make the difference in a situation where you'd be ringed out. And lastly those help koma that do not have arrows to go to a char (like kaiou or jiraia) aren't there for show , each actually gives you 1 more special bar so if you have nothing else to put in your decks use some of these.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

... i will play anyone right now.

Who wants a battle???


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

darksage...

fight me


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

DREIKO!!!!

FIGHT ME!!!!!!!!

I KNOW YOU'RE ON!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

....im alone..... NOO!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

la-di-da-di-da........


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

Im going for a record here....


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

7 FREAKIN POSTS????.... holy cow


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

WHO WILL VS ME???


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 24, 2007)

......Are you purposely avoiding me Dreiko???


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 25, 2007)

Have you guys had any tournaments in this game recently/ever?

it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Have you guys had any tournaments in this game recently/ever?
> 
> it would be pretty cool.



There aren't enough people who play so we can't do that...and me and shion would prolly rape everyone anyways....train train TRAIN  .


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> There aren't enough people who play so we can't do that...and me and shion would prolly rape everyone anyways....train train TRAIN  .



oh.. yeah it seems like you guys are really good.

Are there any help characters that you use in every deck?

Like would auto-block be helpful, or what kind of things do you guys look for when it comes to help characters?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 26, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> oh.. yeah it seems like you guys are really good.
> 
> Are there any help characters that you use in every deck?
> 
> Like would auto-block be helpful, or what kind of things do you guys look for when it comes to help characters?



Triple jump ALWAYS , unless the char does it on his own , try to have a minimum of 7 special bars on all of your decks . Auto guard isn't needed for me cause i know how to guard without it but if you feel you need it try it...although i'd advise you to train so you will not need it. 

Always use 2 koma satsuki for healing unless the battle char has a good healing move (like 5 koma sakura or 7 koma kinkuman) and always use all the help koma on the leader cause that's the char you use on the death rounds.

If you have other questions feel free to ask em  .


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Triple jump ALWAYS , unless the char does it on his own , try to have a minimum of 7 special bars on all of your decks . Auto guard isn't needed for me cause i know how to guard without it but if you feel you need it try it...although i'd advise you to train so you will not need it.
> 
> Always use 2 koma satsuki for healing unless the battle char has a good healing move (like 5 koma sakura or 7 koma kinkuman) and always use all the help koma on the leader cause that's the char you use on the death rounds.
> 
> If you have other questions feel free to ask em  .




Which manga is satsuki from?  Ive been using sakura for healing support, but im assuming satusuki is better right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 27, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Which manga is satsuki from?  Ive been using sakura for healing support, but im assuming satusuki is better right?



Satsuki is from ichigo 100%. Sakura is 3 koma not 2 and heals less but instantly...satsuki is sort of a "regen" effect (if you have played final fantasy you'll understand) that heals more it the end.

Btw wanna plays some right now? My fc is 279265904382


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok well play tonight or maybe tomorow depending on how late you want to stay up >.<.

I havnt been able to get a good solid deck going.

Im looking to get down a good Sasuke deck and i have a good combo going, but im not sure if theres some specific help komas(or another battle char) that work really good with him.(suggestions?)

Also, when fighting online, or even in 1-player mode, i find that some characters use a certain help koma(i think) that protects them from my attack and kind of hits me back a little.
It seems stronger then a normal guard, and i was wondering if you had any suggestions on how to break an opponents guard, or what this guard is.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 27, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Ok well play tonight or maybe tomorow depending on how late you want to stay up >.<.
> 
> I havnt been able to get a good solid deck going.
> 
> ...



For sasuke i got one of my best decks with him . 8 koma sasuke (power form not knowledge) 4 koma naruto (laughter form) 2 koma shihsioh and satsuki, orochimaru ayame (from gintama) jiraiya (near naruto while all other on sasuke) and triple jump help koma...and there you have it .

And no that is not a help koma that is a special attack...like how sasuke does chidori some chars (like 4 and 5 koma zorro) do a counter type move where they go into a stance and if you attack em when they're in that stance the attack does nothing and they counterattack for a ton of damage...the thing it that the stance only lasts for less than 1 second so you need to be very good in predicting when you're gonna get hit or lure your opponents to attack you (i find the second one easier to do...but some people are just to weary and wont' fall for it so don't waste more than 2 back to back tries using that kind of moves).

And if you mean when they seem like they're tapping the guard...that's what they're doing to renew it so it won't break as easy but that's sorta cheap so i don't do it...still with some strong combos it can break...and of course there are the specials that are guard break specials or the guardbreakign supports.


And as for creating decks...maybe if we play you'll get some ideas for yourself...that's what i did when i was new...i learned from other people i faced...and once you get that down you start to evolve your own style. (my kyuubi naruto decks are my style 100%...i've never ever faced anyone with that type of deck lol...and strangely enough it kicks ass )


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> For sasuke i got one of my best decks with him . 8 koma sasuke (power form not knowledge) 4 koma naruto (laughter form) 2 koma shihsioh and satsuki, orochimaru ayame (from gintama) jiraiya (near naruto while all other on sasuke) and triple jump help koma...and there you have it .
> 
> And no that is not a help koma that is a special attack...like how sasuke does chidori some chars (like 4 and 5 koma zorro) do a counter type move where they go into a stance and if you attack em when they're in that stance the attack does nothing and they counterattack for a ton of damage...the thing it that the stance only lasts for less than 1 second so you need to be very good in predicting when you're gonna get hit or lure your opponents to attack you (i find the second one easier to do...but some people are just to weary and wont' fall for it so don't waste more than 2 back to back tries using that kind of moves).
> 
> ...



I think its somthing diffrent, it may not be cause you would know better than me but the defense im talking about isnt like a stance, its just kind of... a blue circle that reflects my attacks really well, but doesnt damage me. Its almost impossible for me to break at times and it stays on for a long time.   But hey maybe it is the stance, ive never actually pulled that off(and i also never knew what those stances did, so thanks haha)

And yeah as for the decks like you said... ive gotten some good ideas off people offline.  I know to keep a triple jump help char in every deck, and a healing character as well.

Although i tend to use very similar help koma in all of them, i think there decent for being my first 3. (Sasuke deck, Sanji Deck, Renji Deck)

In the beggining i had my Sasuke deck paired with Train, which i didnt find very good, so i switched him out and put other help komas in.  So as of now, Sasuke is my only battle character in that deck, im not sure if i should do somthing about that, or just work around it and keep him as one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> I think its somthing diffrent, it may not be cause you would know better than me but the defense im talking about isnt like a stance, its just kind of... a blue circle that reflects my attacks really well, but doesnt damage me. Its almost impossible for me to break at times and it stays on for a long time.   But hey maybe it is the stance, ive never actually pulled that off(and i also never knew what those stances did, so thanks haha)
> 
> And yeah as for the decks like you said... ive gotten some good ideas off people offline.  I know to keep a triple jump help char in every deck, and a healing character as well.
> 
> ...



I really don't understand what you describe very well....it may be the auto guard help koma triggering but that drains a ton of SP energy so if you saw that a lot your opponents must have really sucked...or it may be something entirely different...but as a rule supports need to appear in order to work and if you don't see a char appear and do something then chances are what you see happening is not form a support.

And  yeah i too have a few staples (air dash regen triple jump...maybe guard boost)

As for sasuke i've tried a ton of combinations and the one i posted on my post above is by far the best one.

Also i just made a few hours ago a really cool 6 koma sanji deck with all women help and uspports to take advantage of his up and x special....his regular x special does 40 dmg but with all those women it's upped to 95 dmg .


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 28, 2007)

I was able to get three of my friends super hooked into JUS, and persuaded them to order it... 

Now I have 3 guys who challenge me DAILY!!!!

HELL YA!!!

Ok, since my recent lack of posts on the thread, I would like to ask forgiveness.

School is a pain up the ass and soccer practice AFTER school is a pain up the dick, so I get home about 7:30-8:00PM. 

Then I have 1-2 hours of Homework, so im screwed from playing JUS for a bit until I catch up on all that stuff.

Expect battles in the weekend though.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I was able to get three of my friends super hooked into JUS, and persuaded them to order it...
> 
> Now I have 3 guys who challenge me DAILY!!!!
> 
> ...




They should look forward to all the pwning from your side! lol!
I have some friends who would love to have this game too, but unfortunately, they don't own a DS 

I've also been a bit unactive here since I recieved my starforce in the mail. Gotta say, I love that game. Currently trying to kill the strongest secret boss, then I've practically done everything! After that, I just have to get some money, buy the last giga battle card and fight the "new" final boss (which is just a stronger version... ALOT stronger! About twice the HP and twice the power maybe! )

Anyway, after that, I'll propably go back to JUS


----------



## Banshi (Aug 28, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Afterward the other 3 dont even bother fighting eachother, they just goof off.


 Yes i *HATE* when people do that, especially when im trying to test out new decks and stuff, and if i lose i just get my best deck and make them all look really bad
Only noobs who want to get points to unlock stuff faster do that


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

Banshi said:


> Yes i *HATE* when people do that, especially when im trying to test out new decks and stuff, and if i lose i just get my best deck and make them all look really bad
> Only noobs who want to get points to unlock stuff faster do that



Just turn off and on the DS and go at it again....takes less time and you don't even get the loss in your record.


----------



## Banshi (Aug 28, 2007)

speaking of wins and losses what does the first and second number mean right before you enter a battle im not sure
is it the total number of battles you have and then wins cause mine i 3150 1056
im trying to get more wins than loses, i havent seen anybody do that yet


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

Banshi said:


> speaking of wins and losses what does the first and second number mean right before you enter a battle im not sure
> is it the total number of battles you have and then wins cause mine i 3150 1056
> im trying to get more wins than loses, i havent seen anybody do that yet



Left is losses right is wins. I'm at 5600somethgn 3700somethign .

And no , it's impossible to do that...unless you use many many cheap decks...it's just impossible...i'm actually very pleased that my wins are much more than half of my losses. (remember you play against 3 other ppl so the regular would be to only win 1/4 of the time...if you win 3/4 of the time like i do without cheap supports and against some of the cheap ones...how much better can you do lol)


----------



## Banshi (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing is impossible, im actually starting to win a good amount of battles in a row now, even against all the cheapness and being ganged up on

the most i've won in a row playing wifi is 12 times, and thats without any cheap decks (i never use big 3 or last boss)


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn 12?!

Nice man. im still havin trouble getting 1 win haha, but at least i play fair eh?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

12 is nothing...if i play 1 on 1 i got no prob getting like 50 str8 wins....but alas i never counted that stuff...after the first 5000 matches you only care for the total record you got lol.


btw red can you play now?


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh man, i just won an intense match and when it brought me to the screen at the end of the game, it froze, do i still get a win?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Oh man, i just won an intense match and when it brought me to the screen at the end of the game, it froze, do i still get a win?



No , you need to autosave after the match screen.

So can you play me now?fc is 279265904382


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 28, 2007)

Awe i didnt, that so lame -_-


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Awe i didnt, that so lame -_-



That happens sometimes...you'll get used to it .

So can you play me now or not? This is the 3rd time i ask...reply or i'm not helping you out any more with your decks   .


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i guess you can kick my ass in a match lol, whats your FC?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 28, 2007)

279265904382 (3rd time i give it to ya XD)

edit: ok my invite is open


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry dude, i have the werst memory and alot of the time i reply you guys and post when im in between matches so my head is always somewhere else haha


ok im gonna add you right now


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 29, 2007)

Dude your first deck kicked my ass har


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 29, 2007)

dude nice matches i gtg for now, can we play mor tonight?

how late do u stay up


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Depends....yesterday i stayed up till almost 3 am , the day before i stayed up until 10 pm and the day before that i stayed up till 8 am...yeah depends . I feel i got a few hours in me though.

Btw we didn't really even get heated now lol...i'm used to 40 min+ rounds when i do FC matches and we've done a few 2.5 hour rounds with shion lol...and i only showed ya 5-6 of my 50 decks lol. (btw i hope i showed ya how good sasuke and sanji can be  ) Oh and yeah gold sena and fuusuke is one of my newest good decks...fast fast kills in that one .


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 29, 2007)

yeah your good, i havnt done many 1v1's. its nice not worry about 3 ppl.
(Those two wins i had, were you going easy?)

And wow did that first deck own me >.<.  I find it hard to kill that character, because his attacks keep you in the air for a long time, and knock you pretty far afterwards.

also your sasuke deck is awsome, i found a liking to kakashis moves, so i think right now hes my best deck.. he held a good couple minutes out against you haha.  



Do you know an easy way i can get  gems to get the rest of the komas i need?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 29, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> yeah your good, i havnt done many 1v1's. its nice not worry about 3 ppl.
> (Those two wins i had, were you going easy?)
> 
> And wow did that first deck own me >.<.  I find it hard to kill that character, because his attacks keep you in the air for a long time, and knock you pretty far afterwards.
> ...



Play online...the only thing you can do basically...i got 99.999 on all gems .

And yeah you're good with kakashi and i never though of that combo with gotenks nor i ever saw it before. (remember that "style" i talked about you developing...well that's exactly it  )


----------



## Red_Ghost (Aug 29, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Play online...the only thing you can do basically...i got 99.999 on all gems .
> 
> And yeah you're good with kakashi and i never though of that combo with gotenks nor i ever saw it before. (remember that "style" i talked about you developing...well that's exactly it  )



yes!! ^.^ im happy to hear i created an origional combo haha.

Im going to work on it a little more because i missed you a couple times with it.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2007)

ok, who wants a battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 30, 2007)

Dreiko, im seeing you online in JUS, lets battle.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm kind of availible for battle... I think. Anyone on?


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I can play ya...finally . (i'll be on in 3 mins...need some caffeine in me right about now )

edit : invite open

edit2: i now see you're not on...4 mins after you asked for someone to play with...>_> (usually people don't' reply in even x3 that time btw lol)... never the less if you do wanna play and you see a green dot under my name Pm me or something...and check even after the first 30 seconds to see for a reply lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 31, 2007)

if anyone is on, i need a battle


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can play ya...finally . (i'll be on in 3 mins...need some caffeine in me right about now )
> 
> edit : invite open
> 
> edit2: i now see you're not on...4 mins after you asked for someone to play with...>_> (usually people don't' reply in even x3 that time btw lol)... never the less if you do wanna play and you see a green dot under my name Pm me or something...and check even after the first 30 seconds to see for a reply lol.



Sorry! I forgot to check the forums after I wrote... Kinda stupid, huh? 

Anyway, I went to bed quite early yesterday... Practice was really hard last night... I was soooo tired when I got home! 
I think I might be able to play tonight


----------



## poe4 (Sep 1, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Sorry! I forgot to check the forums after I wrote... Kinda stupid, huh?
> 
> Anyway, I went to bed quite early yesterday... Practice was really hard last night... I was soooo tired when I got home!
> I think I might be able to play tonight



hahahah..........kind of


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 1, 2007)

^ 

Anyone on within the next hour?

This time around, I will reload the page every five minutes or so... lol

EDIT: Well... Noone's around...
Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone here got r4? If you do, do you know where to get cheat for all cards lol. I'm too lazy to get them all.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> Anyone here got r4? If you do, do you know where to get cheat for all cards lol. I'm too lazy to get them all.



Lol if you need a cheat to get the chars you'll be very weak online (or worse play with the cheap supports) because part of unlocking em while playing online is a needed experience that will make you play better.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone on tonight? I might be able to play a bit before bedtime... Write when you're able to and hope that I'm still here.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 2, 2007)

I can play today.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2007)

I will vs you^^^


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol if you need a cheat to get the chars you'll be very weak online (or worse play with the cheap supports) because part of unlocking em while playing online is a needed experience that will make you play better.



Ehhh I don't really care bout getting better. So is there??


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 2, 2007)

who wants a battle?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 3, 2007)

Im never on at the same time as you guys.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 3, 2007)

I think I'm able to battle tonight after practice! 
Tonight = 7-8 hours from now!  (where I live)

I usually get home from practice around 10 pm...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 3, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I think I'm able to battle tonight after practice!
> Tonight = 7-8 hours from now!  (where I live)
> 
> I usually get home from practice around 10 pm...



want a battle right now before you leave?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 3, 2007)

Exorcist-sama said:


> Ehhh I don't really care bout getting better. So is there??



Well if you have an r4 I think you I heard you can get a save file from dualscene.net 

and i can play i think. Around what time.



Sir.Cruz said:


> Im never on at the same time as you guys.



thats kind of funny. what time can you play.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 4, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 4, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Well if you have an r4 I think you I heard you can get a save file from dualscene.net
> 
> and i can play i think. Around what time.
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmm I hold weird hours. Usually I play at night. 


*@ Everyone:* just add my friendcode, I'll add yours, and maybe we will see one another online someday xD


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

Who wants a battle? im fired up


----------



## poe4 (Sep 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Who wants a battle? im fired up



..............Que..............


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

wznna play poe?

im hosting


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 4, 2007)

Whoever wants to play, im hosting....


----------



## poe4 (Sep 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> wznna play poe?
> 
> im hosting



forgot to check. do you want to play now


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2007)

Im on.... who wants some?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

Anyone online?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

well im on but you have to give me five minutes to make a deck.answere if you agree


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

Shore. ^^ A friend of mine is at my house with his JUS game too 

Anyone else want to play?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Shore. ^^ A friend of mine is at my house with his JUS game too
> 
> Anyone else want to play?




[edit] forget it im ready now  what is your friend code
mines changed its 047354237171
ill host


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

2706-7849-3163

Mine is in my SIG as usual


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

areyou ready. are you the only one playing?
are you joining?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

Getting on now. And I posted on Gamefaqs for more people.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it working for you.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

3952-3740-7446 Add my friend too 

XD Your internet hates me


----------



## Banshi (Sep 5, 2007)

i'll play somebody


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

join us hahaha


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

Badass fights 

Still want to join, Banshi? 

My FC is in my sig


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

yes they were


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 5, 2007)

I'll be in Banshi's room in a sec.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

how bout you let me join


----------



## poe4 (Sep 5, 2007)

so now what


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun matches. I regret having to leave.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 7, 2007)

so who wants to battle


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll play ya in 5 mins.

edit:  Now you're not on...


----------



## poe4 (Sep 7, 2007)

why does this always happen?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 7, 2007)

Cause you're impatient? lol (you need to wait for 20 or more mins for a reply in this topic most of the time)

Anyways can you play right now?

edit: lmao again this...you're really impatient...i'll just play random matches for the rest of the day i'm not wasting any more time waiting lol.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 7, 2007)

nooooo, come on why why why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

im on now


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL. thats funny Dreikoo


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2007)

Im on right now..

If anyone is on, just post.

I will be checking this thread every 5 mins.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 8, 2007)

i'll play somebody later tonight, in about 5 or 6 hours


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2007)

,.....how bout right now?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

Im on.....now


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

I would like to play you guys.. But I fucked my thumb up real bad (popped twice) during todays taekwondo tournament! 
If you could bear with me sucking bad (can't press buttons too fast ), we can play some tonight (in a few hours)  

Anyway... My thumb huuuuurts  Clumsy me!


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I would like to play you guys.. But I fucked my thumb up real bad (popped twice) during todays taekwondo tournament!
> If you could bear with me sucking bad (can't press buttons too fast ), we can play some tonight (in a few hours)
> 
> Anyway... My thumb huuuuurts  Clumsy me!



hahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!
naw just kidding and sure i guess


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2007)

ok, im ready as well mugi.

Who's on?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

poe4 said:


> hahahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!
> naw just kidding and sure i guess



It seriously HURT!! 
The top of my thumb was almost at my wrist... And I pulled it back myself.
First time was at the end of round 1, pulled it back at the 30 second pause. Next was DURING round 2, and I gestured a "time out" and pulled it back again... Ouch.  Now it's swollen and it hurts... ALOT 

I'll be on in an hour or so. Anyone still on by then?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

im on in an hour


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

I woke up 5 am today  So I can't stay up too long... but the time poe4 mentioned (11 pm where I live) is okay for me as well.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

im on now if you want to battle.
god its ten overthere its barely 3 over here


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I know, it's pretty late 

I'm on in 15 minutes!


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

ok hahahaha


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh before I forget I have a new friend code. its 047354237171


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay, i'll add you now... I can play now


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

ok is shion playing . ill host


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

great it froze. whant to start it again?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

Nah.. As I said in one of my previous posts, I hae to go t bed since I woke up 5 AM  Had to go to the competition early.. And now my thumbs fucked.. GAH  Got a lot of stupid bandage on my hand... feels a bit awkward, lol. 

Anyhooooooo, that was some intense shit back there ... I loved the ones where we both were low on health  
I might be able to battle again tomorrow... Dunno. But nice battles


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

yes they where...............but before you go to bed let me say somthing hahahahahahahahahahahhaaahahah!!!..................kidding


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 8, 2007)

poe4 said:


> yes they where...............but before you go to bed let me say somthing hahahahahahahahahahahhaaahahah..................kidding



Lol, I'm gonna get you for that!!  (calls luffy and ichigo)

'Night! ^^


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Lol, I'm gonna get you for that!!  (calls luffy and ichigo)
> 
> 'Night! ^^



nooooooooooooo!!!! *brakes thumb*


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 8, 2007)

....you guys suck....

I WANT A FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

well you seem to want to fight when nobodys around.
whose up for a fight now


----------



## Banshi (Sep 8, 2007)

that would be me

im hosting, no big 3.....


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

what is big three and ok.


----------



## Banshi (Sep 8, 2007)

big 3 is *3 senna 3 trunks and 3 seiya*


----------



## poe4 (Sep 8, 2007)

Banshi said:


> big 3 is *3 senna 3 trunks and 3 seiya*



sorry for using seena helper card in the end my finger slipped


----------



## Banshi (Sep 9, 2007)

i dont think i saw you use that but GG

heres some tips when your making your decks poe

always have atleast help komas that protect against swords (zorro),punches and kicks (luffy), and protection against special attacks (sasuke)
also try and make decks that boost each other (you can have like 24+ extra HP with all  3 boosts i think), and have protection against the paralyze (and freeze effect but i dont see it used as much), and death affect, cause that elimanates a good amount of combos that can be done on you, 
and also try and have a good combo to go with it too, with this you should be able to always put up a good fight


----------



## poe4 (Sep 9, 2007)

Banshi said:


> i dont think i saw you use that but GG
> 
> heres some tips when your making your decks poe
> 
> ...



It was kind of funny my bro was fighting you in the end. the person who used fosuke


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2007)

anyone around right now?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 9, 2007)

I see Mugi wants a battle.... im up for a round, wanna go?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I see Mugi wants a battle.... im up for a round, wanna go?



Yes, indeed, I want a battle, BADLY! 

But it seems that it's a bit hard to be on at the same time as you guys, because of time differences. It's best for everyone if I play at around 10-11 pm (my time). 
I'm on tomorrow at the time I mentioned, I think! And the same time at the weekend.
I'll look forward to it!


----------



## poe4 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Yes, indeed, I want a battle, BADLY!
> 
> But it seems that it's a bit hard to be on at the same time as you guys, because of time differences. It's best for everyone if I play at around 10-11 pm (my time).
> I'm on tomorrow at the time I mentioned, I think! And the same time at the weekend.
> I'll look forward to it!



................que?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 10, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Yes, indeed, I want a battle, BADLY!
> 
> But it seems that it's a bit hard to be on at the same time as you guys, because of time differences. It's best for everyone if I play at around 10-11 pm (my time).
> I'm on tomorrow at the time I mentioned, I think! And the same time at the weekend.
> I'll look forward to it!



We don't know what your time is , pls post in EST if you want me to understand or central for some west-side people. (i dunno who is from there though so you should ask...)


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> We don't know what your time is , pls post in EST if you want me to understand or central for some west-side people. (i dunno who is from there though so you should ask...)



I always write "# hours from now", e.g. "I can play at #pm which is # hours from now"

So that shouldn't be a problem.

I live in Sweden! The timezone is "CET (UTC+1)"

During Daylight saving, the swedish clock is 6 hours ahead of the US and when it's not daylight saving, it's 5 hours ahead.  
Okay, I'll write the time in U.S. time from now on, if everyone here live in the US! If not, I'll try writing in +00 time! OR(!) continue with my usual routines by writing "# hours from now"


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you play now? I got a few hours sinse i got to go back to college .

edit: meh...since you're looking at hentai i suppose i can wait....i don't have more than 1-2 hours from NOW though...


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 11, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Can you play now? I got a few hours sinse i got to go back to college .
> 
> edit: meh...since you're looking at hentai i suppose i can wait....i don't have more than 1-2 hours from NOW though...



I couldn't play at that time. I can now, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 11, 2007)

.....its about 7 PM as a post this where im at....

anyone want a fight


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 12, 2007)

Mugi you should really think about setting a date to play these people because its been like a billion posts where all you say is your ready to play when no one else is on.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Mugi you should really think about setting a date to play these people because its been like a billion posts where all you say is your ready to play when no one else is on.



dude...... without posts, this thread dies.

We dont want that.

I dont care if it takes 20 posts to get a battle in.... honestly, i dont give a shit.

As long as i get to play with these friends of mine, were good.

...........So who wants a battle?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

........Im in


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 12, 2007)

you wanna host?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

Would anyone like to battle me?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

Dang it shion always Well im still on just post if your playing. ok ill host
ill battle.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Dang it shion always Well im still on just post if your playing. ok ill host
> ill battle.



Can I join *_*?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Can I join *_*?



well i dont think shion is on right now lets just play right now. shion can join later


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

are you joining?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah.

I was just finishing an online battle. ^^


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

It froze,lets restart.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

XD You DC'd when you were winning


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ A friend from another forum wants to join the fun, so Im hosting


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> ^^ A friend from another forum wants to join the fun, so Im hosting



dang it it froze on me. let me in


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

Kay I'll rehost


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

it happened again


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

Y.Y Your internet connect must suck


----------



## poe4 (Sep 12, 2007)

its the game i have broadband


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 12, 2007)

poe4 said:


> its the game i have broadband



Sorry I DC'd - I had to attend to some aggrivating things.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

damn..... missed you guys,....

....anyone have school today?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

^Actually, I don't  I have the day off! If you wanna bring it, BRING IT! 

... And bring it good 

... *thinks back of the times I got owned*


... I rephrase the question... 
*ahem*
Do you want a battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah.

ill host


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> yeah.
> 
> ill host



Kay, but keep in mind, I can't battle for too long... The food'll be ready soon. But I can play later on as well  Let's begin for now though!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, cool. BRING IT


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

lol, the second battle was strange... I had to do soemthing at the sane time as playing lol


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG! I loled at the serioud pwnage there!   But I got to go.. We may play later again  good games  

It seems it wasn't even any challenge on your side


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

You were pretty good with luffy.

Almost had me with his special attack.

good games as well


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You were pretty good with luffy.
> 
> Almost had me with his special attack.
> 
> good games as well



Well, thanks 
But you crushed my favorite team. 
Bankai Ichigo + Gear Luffy with 1 support and 2 help.  (Yeah, I know, no strategy there, just pure asskicking)

Some of your supports pissed me off, lol  Like the when you used the paralyzer, blinder and the one who lifted me up at once  Couldn't do shit.

Well, I suppose it's a cool strategy  One day I may come up with a great strategy too.

I have the weakness of using characters I like from animes I like. Not random great characters!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

So do I.

The decks i have are all characters i like.

But im able to put combos with them.

After you eat, wanna play again?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm on if you are!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

you logged off....


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

I've had the page up since we last played... 
I start a room... I'll have it on i a few minutes... I hope you show up 


but I find it hard to establish a connection... it's really strange, it's been like this for a while.
When we played I had just had one line of connection at most. That's why it lagged so much (for me anyway).
I find it hard to even get a connection now! (ERROR 51300, which is "can't find router")


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

hey im going on, so if anyone wants to play add me!


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

I recently just added mugi, poe, shion and sir cruz to my list :]


im off now


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey, wanna play red ghost? If my connection works that is.... Be leader and I join!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2007)

Lmao i log off to do my math HW for college for a hour and a half and everyone starts to battle >_>.

Mugi i can play if you're still on...got about 40 mins left.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay dreikoo... To think of it, we have never battled before!

Be leader and I'll join!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2007)

I only got like 15 mins left now though...still lets play some.

edit: invite open


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Coming... Trying to connect right now


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2007)

You disconnected? 9 mins to go...


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Hmm.. seems I forgot to tell you IO'm not that good...
Sorry, I got disconnected... I wonder what happend to my "always 3 line connection"... I've got 2 lines at most since a few days ago... I got disconnected just now...

You're pretty damn good! No wonder you and Shion like to battle eachother!  

Anyway.. I got 9 mins to go too.. Simpsons will air on TV in 9 mins 
Trying to connect as I'm writing this.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah i know you're not that good that's why i'm holding back on ya lol. (for instance i didnt' genki dama your ass with goku...i just used vegeta's FF and his regular kamehame  )


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2007)

K i g2g now , we can play more in 2-3 hours.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Of for f.... Damn connection... Ah, well.. Woul've gotten owned anyway...  My connection saved me yet another loss 

Anyhoo.. I admit my defeat (as if I had a chance to begin with) and it was some nice battles, believe it or not, lol 

I'll battle ya' again, and next time, I hope I'll kick your butt, mister!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

I want a battle..... Dreiko.... dont sissy out of this one.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

DREIKO!!!! GET BACK HEEEEEEERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......DAMN IT!!!!

.....mugi, wanna battle?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll battle you in an hour and a half... You on Shion? 
I've lost all my online matches (well.. Only played with you two)! I have to win once, or I will not fall asleep tonight! lol


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, im hosting right now


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

im coming on now, hope you 2 are still on.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> > *I'll battle you in an hour and a half*
> 
> 
> ... You on Shion?
> I've lost all my online matches (well.. Only played with you two)! I have to win once, or I will not fall asleep tonight! lol



I quote myself here, lol! =)

Anyway... Got to watch simpsons and then take a shower... Will battle you afterwards... You on? (about 1 hour and 20 minutes from now.)

Or should I say...

YOU TWO BETTER BE ON


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

im still hosting for red ghost. i guess i will mugi.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

i added red ghost, add me. im hosting right  now, voice chat on


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

i dont see you O.o


----------



## The Gizmo (Sep 13, 2007)

a challenger appears, can I join in here ?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

How come you didn't want to battle anymore Ghost?


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

your good bro haha.

Dreikoo or Shion is better? Im not sure


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

The Gizmo said:


> a challenger appears, can I join in here ?



yeah. wanna battle me?


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 13, 2007)

well for one i have band practice in 5 min. 
Also i was out of decks as you could see haha ^.^


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> your good bro haha.
> 
> Dreikoo or Shion is better? Im not sure



Me and him are tied kind of.... i want to battle him again to settle the score, but he always leaves when i challenge him. dunno why...

good games thougn red, i see you like kakashi


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

if you guys want a battle, im still up for 1


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

......still here


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

...............still here......


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll play in ~25 minutes. Is that okay? And who will play?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I'll play in ~25 minutes. Is that okay? And who will play?



........me and you..... ill be hosting, ok?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm back now... You hosting?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, still on


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Im still on mugi


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

Okay, I'll try connecting.
Come on, dude  start the game

staart the game alredyy 
gah... i'm disconnecting and searching for some random battles online then... I'll try noticing if you come back.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 13, 2007)

OMFG! I hate the bitch TRUNKS!!! It was sudden death, I was pulling my hair out because of the lag and then out of nowhere, the opponent can use trunks?!?! you start with 0 special gauge! How the hell did he use trunks?! TWICE! I know now why everyone hates him! 
God, I'm annoyed!

1. Why do people start up the game, load up Wifi, spend 5 minutes finding opponents and then play 1 round and then disconnect?! It happened about 5 times in a row! Waste of time! And more waste of time if you have to search for 3 opponents after each fight.  

2. Trunks! 

3. LAAAG! It stood still for about 4 seconds, moved for half a second, stood still for 4 seconds and so on.  Annoying...

4. I wanted to record one fight to show my friend:
First try: Noone moves
Second try: My brother calls me in the middle of the match (I recorded with my phone, lol) 
Third try: Okay
Fourth try: Disconnected
Fifth try: okay. 

I both loled and got annoyed at the same time. 
At least I won once and can sleep well, lol.

Don't wanna sound like an angry gamer here, but this really annoyed me


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 13, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> your good bro haha.
> 
> Dreikoo or Shion is better? Im not sure



Our record so far is 125 matches and i've won 96 of em. 
(i don't just remember that lol the game has it saved) SO you can figure for yourself that question.

@shion: I think i said many times that i'd had to leave...2 instances at least (one at 40 mins and another at 15). I'm in college so i don't' have much spare time during the daytime and that's why we haven't gotten to play a lot lately...frankly i prefer to play for 30 mins random online that to wait for a reply here and play for only maybe 15...

After hours of saturday and sunday are my only true free hours (expect the hour or 2 between class which i use to relax or study....i'm taking math that juniors take and i'm a freshmen and even though it's still too easy for me it does take a while to study for )...and those are most likely filled for this week cause i bought a new laptop that is stronger/better than my regular pc so i gotta transfer my shit to it . (i need  it for college )


----------



## poe4 (Sep 13, 2007)

Man three pages in one day. how come you didnt have school today.
anyone whant to battle.has anyone gotten drawn to life its a preaty good game


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

I still would  say we are even.

Never in the times we have played have I been "raped" over by our battles.

Except when we just started to fight each other before this thread even started.

I want to battle you now with the experience i have gained, and be able to have even'ed the score in the "100" or so matches you SAY we battled in.

Tell me when you're free, and i will be there


----------



## poe4 (Sep 13, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> OMFG! I hate the bitch TRUNKS!!! It was sudden death, I was pulling my hair out because of the lag and then out of nowhere, the opponent can use trunks?!?! you start with 0 special gauge! How the hell did he use trunks?! TWICE! I know now why everyone hates him!
> God, I'm annoyed!
> 
> 1. Why do people start up the game, load up Wifi, spend 5 minutes finding opponents and then play 1 round and then disconnect?! It happened about 5 times in a row! Waste of time! And more waste of time if you have to search for 3 opponents after each fight.
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHH.........i dont get it


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Okay, I'll try connecting.
> Come on, dude  start the game
> 
> staart the game alredyy
> gah... i'm disconnecting and searching for some random battles online then... I'll try noticing if you come back.



sorry man, I was trying to start it, but my game wouldnt work. i would press start and it wouldnt start, or even go back. my bad man... sorry.



poe4 said:


> Man three pages in one day. how come you didnt have school today.
> anyone whant to battle.has anyone gotten drawn to life its a preaty good game



im up


poe4 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHH.........i dont get it



want to battle poe?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

im hosting


----------



## poe4 (Sep 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> sorry man, I was trying to start it, but my game wouldnt work. i would press start and it wouldnt start, or even go back. my bad man... sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can you wait 5 minutes
whos hosting


----------



## poe4 (Sep 13, 2007)

did you put on my new friend code its in my sig
comon shion


----------



## poe4 (Sep 13, 2007)

dang it shion i have to go ill be back in a hour see you then.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 13, 2007)

im here.... i have to add your code


----------



## poe4 (Sep 13, 2007)

Im ready now.


----------



## The Gizmo (Sep 14, 2007)

well I'm here and my code's for JUS is 1289-4314-8520
someone :')?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm ready if you people are!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Those were fun matches....you know how to guard now you need to work on your attacks  .


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry, it seems I got disconnected... Damn, i was about to screem out of excitement at the fight where my Linalee and your Rukia were left! I seriously thought that you would die at last when I hit that combo, but that wasn't enough... One more hit would've kileld you, right?  Anyway, that was epic, lol!  But you won in the end (big surprise)

I still have WAYS to go before winning our matches  
And just so you know, I used Trunks because I got annoyed at your support... the one which causes a paralyze status ( it makes some kind of wierd thing around itself) 

.. And I know you hate trunks  

Nice battles though... Feels like I've improved a bit, as well as I have a lot more room for improvements  And it feels I have to improve my teams a bit  Create cool combos! I liked the one with that angel-dude you used as well as the one with kyuubi naruto  

Can't connect again now... My net threw me out somehow  
I hope we can battle again soon and that I will win this time  

Btw, lol, we have played 38 matches and I've won zero!! Seriously, what the hell  

And what's with my stats eing 142 - 19? :S Have I seriously only won 19 online matches? You got to be kidding me :S  I hate it that coming second won' give you any points... I've come second MANY times, lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Sorry, it seems I got disconnected... Damn, i was about to screem out of excitement at the fight where my Linalee and your Rukia were left! I seriously thought that you would die at last when I hit that combo, but that wasn't enough... One more hit would've kileld you, right?  Anyway, that was epic, lol!  But you won in the end (big surprise)
> 
> I still have WAYS to go before winning our matches
> And just so you know, I used Trunks because I got annoyed at your support... the one which causes a paralyze status ( it makes some kind of wierd thing around itself)
> ...



Yeah that match with rukia confused me cause of the different stage...i messed up like 4 attacks with bankai ichigo.....and rukia is there only for laughter chars all others i take out with ichigo so after taking out gear 3 luffy i had to be careful.

That combo with kyuubi naruto and the paralysis is one of my making...i've never faced any one online using it  and as you say it's really cool 

As for our record...it's nothing lol....i've beaten poe from here 63/63 .


My online is 6000somethign losses 4000something wins.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 14, 2007)

i thought the number on the left was how many games youve played...

Somtimes when i win both numbers go up


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> i thought the number on the left was how many games youve played...
> 
> Somtimes when i win both numbers go up



For online it's 
losses - wins

For FC matches it's 
total - wins


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn dreikoo, how long have you played this game?  
I've been playing since a month or so ago. I've completed 2 other DS games since I got JUS as well.. I was a bit rusty at action games in the beginning (completed Phoenix wright 2 yesterday... and it's only textdriven ) but the battles with Dreikoo made me get used to it again 

Now I'm getting angry because I can't connect to my router! I mean, what the hell... it just worked (even if just barely)

I wanna throw this router out of the window and buy a linksys or something 
Until a week or so ago, it worked fine, then until now it barely worked at some spots near the computer, and now it doesn't work at all  When we played, dreikoo, I had 2 lines at most and I'm sitting next to the router  Can't get a connection on my bed which is my usual spot when playing 

Last time I checked, the connection seemed fine using my PSP... Gonna give it a try with my PSP later and see if it has got the same issue. :/


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone who wants to play a quick 2-3 matches.

Hosting... Join in 


gtg soon


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> Any on who wants to play a quick 2-3 matches.



Not me...i'm used to 20-50 a go lol. (and i've played enough already anyways)


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 14, 2007)

ok, well if any one else wants to reply and ill open the game again

im off now


----------



## poe4 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Damn dreikoo, how long have you played this game?
> I've been playing since a month or so ago. I've completed 2 other DS games since I got JUS as well.. I was a bit rusty at action games in the beginning (completed Phoenix wright 2 yesterday... and it's only textdriven ) but the battles with Dreikoo made me get used to it again
> 
> Now I'm getting angry because I can't connect to my router! I mean, what the hell... it just worked (even if just barely)
> ...



you barely got 2 I already compleated 3


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone awake?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 15, 2007)

I am...i only got about 40 mins to play AT MOST. Cause i got to do some HW for today (it's 2 am here ) and i've been putting it off till the last moment lol...have you added my FC? (it's 279265904382)


edit: invite open , i'll have it like that for 10sih~ mins...if you don't' join i'll put it down and go afk...


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

Its saturday..... anyone up right now?

7:30 am


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 15, 2007)

Guys...., there is something wrong with my router....

Everytime i try to search for a battle on JUS, it says error 85020 or something like that...

My bro is able to go on wifi on his mario kart with no problem.

Im talking to you guys through my Wii for crying out loud....

My router is a linksys by the way.

I cant even go on MSC wifi either...

HELP ME


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 16, 2007)

Strange.. this happened to me before to, but all i had to do was restart my DS and then it worked again.

Did you test your connection?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah, i did.

Its fine....

WHATS WRONG??????


----------



## poe4 (Sep 16, 2007)

Whats wierd shion thats what is happening to me right now.who dosent have school tomorrow


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 16, 2007)

Sometimes for JUS like all other online games they will have server fixes.

Sadly, they don't do those on Pokemon or YuGiOh so people haxx/cheat more. 


But JUS updates their servers periodically.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 17, 2007)

Shion, I exprienced that problem a few days ago. Got an error starting with 8! I don't remember the rest of the error-number though...
Since yesterday, I've been able to play online even from my bed (which is about 10 feet from my router) and got one dot connection at a specific position and got even 2 dots which lasted a few seconds each time it came. 
But still... I had 3 dots with no errors at all a few weeks ago. I still havn't figued out the problem, and I can't access my stupid router to configure and stuff. When I enter it's IP, I get "page was not found" thingy. 

GOD, I hate my router!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 17, 2007)

I think they were fixing the servers or something cause i too had that problem...and my router never has had any of those...at least not nearly as severe.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks like the servers are up again.

My router was going haywire as well, but everything is back to normal.

One thing I don't get is, what did they update?

Wifi looks exactly the same...


----------



## poe4 (Sep 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Looks like the servers are up again.
> 
> My router was going haywire as well, but everything is back to normal.
> 
> ...



..................que


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 17, 2007)

Didnt you go throgh the same thing Poe?

AND DONT YOU HAVE SCHOOL??????????


----------



## poe4 (Sep 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Didnt you go throgh the same thing Poe?
> 
> AND DONT YOU HAVE SCHOOL??????????



.........................que.........naw just kidding. I dont have school today some teacher developement thing.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 17, 2007)

who wants to battle


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 17, 2007)

Who's up for some battles? 
PM me if you wanna play  
I just hope my wifi works :/


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 17, 2007)

YES! I fixed my wifi... Got 3 dots without problems... Just unplugged and plugged it again. Didn't think of that earlier  
I have a room ready, if you wanna join me..

Uh.. That didn't come out right ^^


----------



## poe4 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> YES! I fixed my wifi... Got 3 dots without problems... Just unplugged and plugged it again. Didn't think of that earlier
> I have a room ready, if you wanna join me..
> 
> Uh.. That didn't come out right ^^



................hehahaha.................


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 17, 2007)

That's enough for today, poe... 
Really fun to play for this long! You're pretty good!  Especially with the HunterxHunter dudes 
I'll look forward to our next encounter 

btw, seriously dude, fix your wifi


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 17, 2007)

MEOW is anyone on JUS?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2007)

.....

I will be on later today.. around 7 PM.

Will anyone be there to play against me?


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 18, 2007)

I won't...got philosophy 200 then , i can play from now and 2-3 hours from now.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 18, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> MEOW is anyone on JUS?



........................que...........
Ill be on later tonight


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

Im on right now...

will anyone else play?


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

ok I'll play


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

what was up with that cheap deck?

Edit: the last boss is cheap shion


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

You mean the one where you trap me to not let me run that is similar to Sena's 3 koma?

Dunno, what WAS up with that deck?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You mean the one where you trap me to not let me run that is similar to Sena's 3 koma?
> 
> Dunno, what WAS up with that deck?



haahaha thats kindf funny


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

How come you quit Banshi?

We were having good battles


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

> You mean the one where you trap me to not let me run that is similar to Sena's 3 koma?
> 
> Dunno, what WAS up with that deck?



are you talking about my Gintoki combo with 2 Yoichi? thats not anywhere NEAR cheap its just a good combo

samething with your raoh and shishio combo


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

I guess.

How come you quit?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 19, 2007)

so who wants to battle.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

i will be hosting in a couple of minutes....


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2007)

im hosting.......


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

I didnt quit i just wanted to clear that up cause i only have 6 decks that are actually "good" and it took me a while to come up with those combo's


----------



## poe4 (Sep 19, 2007)

so can i join


----------



## Banshi (Sep 19, 2007)

strange, i lost connection right when i was about too uberize you

EDIT: yeah poe you can join anytime


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 20, 2007)

The last bos isn't cheap...but you do need a good knowledge char to take him out...i can own him SO bad with rukia piccolo knowledge vegeta and linalee lol.....oh and that shishioh and raoh combo is cheap if you keep repeating over and over...i use  it too but i after shishio is used i fire his special (8 koma X special) so it won't be cheap....shion try to do the same it's  almost exactly as effective and no one can say you're cheap .


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone up for some asskicking?


----------



## Banshi (Sep 20, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> The last bos isn't cheap...but you do need a good knowledge char to take him out...i can own him SO bad with rukia piccolo knowledge vegeta and linalee lol.....oh and that shishioh and raoh combo is cheap if you keep repeating over and over...i use  it too but i after shishio is used i fire his special (8 koma X special) so it won't be cheap....shion try to do the same it's  almost exactly as effective and no one can say you're cheap .


I dont think the shishio combo is cheap, a simple combo break support can take care of that, i did it easy
and the last boss with the huge robot IS cheap, cause his attack are unstoppable and a whole bunch of other stuff i cant say right now


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok....

I was kind of irritated yesterday about your combo Banshi, but now that I think of it, it i know a way to try and stop it, so if it can be stopped, its not cheap.

Kudos for that combo though.

Wanna try on me one more time?

Im on right now


----------



## Banshi (Sep 20, 2007)

im on right now, i cant stay up for too long though cause i'll be at this anime con tomorrow for 2 maybe 3 days straight without sleep, or very little


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2007)

ANIME CON????

....i hate you


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

Play play play play!
Anyone on?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

anime con......................
ill play later in 30 min


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

It's been 30 mins in.... five mins!

If you're not there in 7 minutes, I'll have to eat you


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

I can play...get on mugi.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

My router is screwing around again.. Just gonna restart it.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> It's been 30 mins in.... five mins!
> 
> If you're not there in 7 minutes, I'll have to eat you



woops sorry bout that.
whose router is messing up now


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

GG mugi....btw you might wanna check the help koma list...anzu you had on luffy at that last deck only increases the health of the char but if you added shanks instead the effect would be the same but you'd also get 1 more special bar.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry.. had to go temporary.. we can play again now... 

but there's one thing... If you havn't noticed, you use ALOT of cheap supports... Like those that you dont' stand a chance against, no matter HOW good you are... And then theres your life bar... Why the HELL don't you EVER die?!?! I can hit you with as many specials as you wish, you won't die.. Is it that girl support? What's her name and what manga is she form?

GGs anyway... Always fun to åplay this long.. Even though I lose all thef ucking time 

btw, thanks for the info about my deck... didn't know that... Plus, That deck was made quite some time ago


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

so who wants  to play


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

*raises hand*


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Lol i hope that was a joke...cause all of the supports i use are regular ones....the supports that are cheap are the following : 3 koma trunks 3 koma sena 3 koma seiya , 3 koma satsuki and those i've never used.

I use zoro 3 koma shishioh 2 koma vegeta gotenks 3 nami 2 piccolo 2 and a few others on some of my decks...and those are very easy to defend against...although i do know how to use em so i'm not actually gonna allow you to defend against em and waste my special bar...still they can't interrupt any and all attacks and hit everything without proper setup (liek the cheap ones above) so they're fair game. You can use em all you want...you'll realize it's not so easy to make em work like trunks or sena 

And i don't die cause you don't hit me enough  If you hit me like i hit you i'd surely die . 

And if you refer to the healing girl (the one that gives a blue kanji over my head) That is 2 koma satsuki from ichigo 100%. It gives sort of a regen effect (regen as in the FF games...if you know what that is)...it cures your health bit by bit over some time. It stops working if you get hit or if you guard hits however so that's not anything major...unless you run away and hide which is cowardly and i never did .


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol i hope that was a joke...cause all of the supports i use are regular ones....the supports that are cheap are the following : 3 koma trunks 3 koma sena 3 koma seiya , 3 koma satsuki and those i've never used.
> 
> I use zoro 3 koma shishioh 2 koma vegeta gotenks 3 nami 2 piccolo 2 and a few others on some of my decks...and those are very easy to defend against...although i do know how to use em so i'm not actually gonna allow you to defend against em and waste my special bar...still they can't interrupt any and all attacks and hit everything without proper setup (liek the cheap ones above) so they're fair game. You can use em all you want...you'll realize it's not so easy to make em work like trunks or sena
> 
> ...



Those you mentioned aren't cheap, but there were a few of them that I considered cheap, anyway  But cheap = strategy, I guess.
Thanks... I guessed that she was from ichigo 100% but didn't know who it was  

Well, you didn't quite run away cowardly, but I did, lol  When i did that, you got your helath back... I didn't know there were any regen abilities in the game 
You sure know your characters... You can use any combo with any character it seems...  

Wanna play some more?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

ok you wanna play now.
ok ou of topic but I was playing that ds guitar game, its good.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> Those you mentioned aren't cheap, but there were a few of them that I considered cheap, anyway  But cheap = strategy, I guess.
> Thanks... I guessed that she was from ichigo 100% but didn't know who it was
> 
> Well, you didn't quite run away cowardly, but I did, lol  When i did that, you got your helath back... I didn't know there were any regen abilities in the game
> ...



Those were the ones i remember owning you with the most lol...as for that other comment... there's strategy/skill/knowledge/experience and there's cheap...i'm in the first category .

As for that...yeah i used the healing trick when you ran so it wouldn't be "wasted time" or time that does not help me. Also i use many defensively and healing help koma so that was another of the reasons why you didn't him me a lot with your specials etc...

And yeah with all the chars i've made decks for i can perform any combo...of course .

For some reason i can't connect...god is telling me to get to do my homework for tomorrow i suppose ...so we can't play any more...you better try and maybe make some new decks...try to take some ideas out of my decks...that's what shion did..that's how we all learn how to make good decks.


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Those were the ones i remember owning you with the most lol...as for that other comment... there's strategy/skill/knowledge/experience and there's cheap...i'm in the first category .
> 
> As for that...yeah i used the healing trick when you ran so it wouldn't be "wasted time" or time that does not help me. Also i use many defensively and healing help koma so that was another of the reasons why you didn't him me a lot with your specials etc...
> 
> ...




I've changed like, 4 of my teams and created 2 more (2 of the 4 I changed had drastic changes)  I took some of the advice you gave... But I still can't perform those devastating combos you used back there... I still can't beleive I can't win even once, lol  But I'm gonna get you one day... That's when i can finally laugh 
Okay, good luck with your homework.

Poe, wanna play?


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

okay
ill host


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

And one more thing dreikoo... you used many attacks that threw me out...  The problem was.. I couldn't jump, even though my character wasn't in "lying" state in air. You never had problems with getting up again... Any secret to it? 
I could get back up like... twice out of ten times...  you got back to the ledge like.. 9/10 times


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

are you joining.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 21, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> And one more thing dreikoo... you used many attacks that threw me out...  The problem was.. I couldn't jump, even though my character wasn't in "lying" state in air. You never had problems with getting up again... Any secret to it?
> I could get back up like... twice out of ten times...  you got back to the ledge like.. 9/10 times



Other than using a triple jump help koma...not much...i just watched you moves and hit the key after i knew i was safe....each move has a certain recoil time...for example if with luffy you use gatlin gun and then bazooka and you do not instantly fire off a special you have a millisecond of recoil that is more than enough time for me to counter you or escape the ringout...and for each other char there are similar situations which i know so i can defend effectively.

That's the biggest thing in any fighter game....if you play a char well you know which of his attacks work what are his weak points etc and since you used very basic chars...but not very well....it was easy for me to predict possible combo outputs.

Also if when you're hanging you press up you don't' roll off but just get up...just in case you didn't know .


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

Kay 

I tried that "press up while hanging" thing actually... It didn't work against you though... You just kept hammerin' me like a little worm until i fell, lol


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 21, 2007)

What's wrong with your internet connecton, poe? You get disconnected all the time 

I think it's enough for today now... It's 3.22 am here gotta get some sleep, i think 
GGs, poe and dreikoo


----------



## poe4 (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont know.
[edit] yerk, how did you like bobobo
who whants to battle.


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 22, 2007)

anyone on?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

i am.......


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

whos going to be on in two and half hours


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

I can now... In 2.5 hours, I'm not sure.

You on Shion?


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 22, 2007)

lets do 4 plyrs!

set a time somone


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 22, 2007)

Mugi im getting on for a couple matches

hosting


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, coming on right now.


You're not there, have you added my FC?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

anyone up still up for a battle?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice battles, red  

Yeah, gixa... You new here?
I can play a few matches... Add me to your friendlist.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

yeh new on NF forums 

u wonna host?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

Heh, welcome... Nah, itäs okay... If you get there before me, you can host ^^


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 22, 2007)

In super stars there was a cs2 sasuke is there one in ultimate?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

....no^

But there is the shippuuden sasuke...

If anyone is on, ill be checking the thread every 5 min or so...


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm on, Shion


----------



## Alchemist ninja (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok just wanted to know. Im just a huge fan of CS2 Sasuke.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok, im hosting Mugi


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

if thers chance for a 4 way match on JUS pm me


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok, mugi... hold up, im gonna add gix so we all play


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

sure ^^             .


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

Gix, join da game....

VOICE CHAT ON


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Gix, join da game....
> 
> VOICE CHAT ON



Sorry, can't voice chat this time


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

ok.......


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

awesome battles, but who was the one that quit?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know...
Yeah, nice battles indeed.. Who wants to keep on fighting?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

still hosting anyways so......


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

Good games Mugi.

You have it all in skill man, but what you need is experience.

Keep battling over wi fi and the matches we will have will be more climatic than ever


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Good games Mugi.
> 
> You have it all in skill man, but what you need is experience.
> 
> Keep battling over wi fi and the matches we will have will be more climatic than ever



Really good games (oh em gee.. I actually won once or twice, lol)
Thanks  I'll do that and I hope they will  
I still have WAY to go until I enter your level, lol 

Oh, btw... Next time we play, I'll hopefully turn on voice chat


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

How come you couldnt turn it on this time?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

I had company and it would be like talking with someone else with your cellphone while having company.. It just ain't fun for the company ^^

What's your advice about the fastest way of getting those upgrade crystals? For the moment, I'm  watching TV and doing the quizes without looking  Because even if I looked, it wouldn't be any better, lol

I hate it when I get ~8 correct out of 50  My record is 18 on 50 question quiz lol


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

Who wants to play now


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

yeh sure

add my friend code at bottom of sig

i'm just fini a wifi battle

will be ther in a sec


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok ill host


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

sorry it froze just let me host again


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> I had company and it would be like talking with someone else with your cellphone while having company.. It just ain't fun for the company ^^
> 
> What's your advice about the fastest way of getting those upgrade crystals? For the moment, I'm  watching TV and doing the quizes without looking  Because even if I looked, it wouldn't be any better, lol
> 
> I hate it when I get ~8 correct out of 50  My record is 18 on 50 question quiz lol



wi-fi matches are the easiest and fastest ways to get them.

But you have to win to get some of all of them.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

wanna join shion


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

nah man, im done for right now...

Just went at it for 4  hours straight and i need a break.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

..........coward


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

stuck in wifi battle

give me a min


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

oh and gixa when that happens just goahead and host and ill be there


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2007)

poe4 said:


> ..........coward



YO MAMMA!!!!!!!


----------



## Red_Ghost (Sep 22, 2007)

yeah good games mugi, your ichigo kept pissin me off lol.  Same combo kept getting me. Got mad at myself for not remembering to block that >.<


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 22, 2007)

nyone still up for a fight?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

Red_Ghost said:


> yeah good games mugi, your ichigo kept pissin me off lol.  Same combo kept getting me. Got mad at myself for not remembering to block that >.<



Lol  Let's play again sometime 


@Shion:
It's okay if I don't get all... i mainly need green! But I need a lot of red and yellow too... But mostly green.

I can play a few matches if anyone wants...


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

join our game but beware my wifi still sucks
p.s im ready gixa


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

There's no match going on in the lobby... I can only see the "become leader" thingy


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

................wait
[edit] now can you see it.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 22, 2007)

wait play without me ill join as a challenger in 5-10 minutes
[edit] ok im ready now
[edit] I'm about to leave
im leaving ill be back in 30 min


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice battles kash (that's you gixa, right?)
It was fun


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone wanna vs me later?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2007)

perhaps, but a bit later on


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

how bout right now?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 23, 2007)

alrite, give a shout wen ready


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

........ready


----------



## poe4 (Sep 23, 2007)

can I join


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

im still hosting


----------



## poe4 (Sep 23, 2007)

I cant see it.
[edit] have you added my new friend code


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

its full.......


----------



## poe4 (Sep 23, 2007)

what do you mean?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

the game is full....


----------



## poe4 (Sep 23, 2007)

.....................coward


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

poe....

is your name on JUS Kash?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

....Dreiko... im hosting....


----------



## poe4 (Sep 23, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> poe....
> 
> is your name on JUS Kash?



............no.why?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

nvm.,........


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 23, 2007)

Can't play atm...we got "guests"...argh><


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 23, 2007)

Whats with the super huge sig?


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> poe....
> 
> is your name on JUS Kash?



If I remember correctly, Kash is gixa786.



"Shion" said:


> Whats with the super huge sig?



What's with YOUR huge sig?

.... What's with MY huge sig? 
What's with MY huge d.... nah, let's stop there...


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 25, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> If I remember correctly, Kash is gixa786.



lol, thats me alrite, anyone up for a battle nytime soon?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2007)

im up...........


----------



## poe4 (Sep 25, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> lol, thats me alrite, anyone up for a battle nytime soon?



so im guessing your into hunterxhunter.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah..... i think he is as well....


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 26, 2007)

poe4 said:


> so im guessing your into hunterxhunter.



nything wrong with that?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 26, 2007)

Meow


----------



## poe4 (Sep 26, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> nything wrong with that?



just saying couse thats my favorite manga too.


Sir.Cruz said:


> Meow



.......is that like your catch frase


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 27, 2007)

A question. How many decks can you have max?


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2007)

Gon said:


> A question. How many decks can you have max?



50 for both your own and for saved wifi decks from other people


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Sep 27, 2007)

I see. Thanks!


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 27, 2007)

A little bit off topic.. but what the hell happened to my sig?! 

I can't find it on my HDD again and I don't feel like making it again 

Do any of you happen to have saved it on your computers? lol


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 27, 2007)

nope, i dint, sorry


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 27, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> A little bit off topic.. but what the hell happened to my sig?!
> 
> I can't find it on my HDD again and I don't feel like making it again
> 
> Do any of you happen to have saved it on your computers? lol



You're lucky cause i did....i'll give you the link in 3

edit: here 

edit2: Post 1000 is mine....boyaa


----------



## poe4 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.Why did you save?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> You're lucky cause i did....i'll give you the link in 3
> 
> edit: here
> 
> edit2: Post 1000 is mine....boyaa



1001!!!

BOO YO MAMMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> 1001!!!
> 
> BOO YO MAMMA!!!!!!!!



Since i already have 1000...you only got 1,,,,,guess that's better than nothing (and btw you're is 1002...learn to count  )


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 28, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Since i already have 1000...you only got 1,,,,,guess that's better than nothing (and btw you're is 1002...learn to count  )



He meant that your post is 1001 ^^ 'Cause it is... lol 

Anyway, thank you for the link!! 




...pervert


Lol, just kidding 

I chose a new pic to make a sig out of (linalee) but I guess I can stick with this one... Maybe I'll make it sometime in the future


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 28, 2007)

Lol you wouldn't believe my pic folder....it's got any image i find even remotely interesting cause i use that material for composite sigs wallpapers etc .


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 28, 2007)

^Haha, nice! 
Anyhow, thanks  

btw, guys, I won't be playing jus for a while... Got phoenix wright and halo 3 waiting for me to do some asswhopping... So don't expect any battles with me for a few days


----------



## poe4 (Sep 28, 2007)

Man phoenix wright 3 is awsome as you can see from my avatar.The 2nd and 3cases are the best


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 28, 2007)

Who wants a battle?????


----------



## poe4 (Sep 28, 2007)

me...I guess


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

poe4 said:


> me...I guess



Its Saturday.... who wants a battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> nope, i dint, sorry



That is the 1000th post...

goes to gix....


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2007)

i'll have a few games


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

ok, im hosting right now


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2007)

this guy wants more battles, our pkm battle wilk have to wait a little bit.


----------



## poe4 (Sep 29, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> this guy wants more battles, our pkm battle wilk have to wait a little bit.



.............what


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2007)

i think that was aimed at me lol


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 29, 2007)

Edit: Far better ^^


----------



## poe4 (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Banned suports are so annoying ><
> 
> Dreiko, you don't seem to believe in the term "Big Three" >.>



........what...........


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 29, 2007)

poe4 said:


> ........what...........



The "Big Three" of Jump are"
Sena (Football guy three koma from Eyeshield)
Trunks (Three koma from DBZ)
Seiya (Three koma from... well, Saint Seya)

They are considered broken and highly annoying because they are unstoppable and can be used for very BROKEN gameplay. Hence, the big three.



All of them are frowned upon when you use them against other players and sometimes entire scanned matches of players will gang-up on you for using them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Sep 29, 2007)

Are you dari kun sir kruz lol? 

I wasn't sure who you were lol. And no i believe in the big 5 or 6 lol....no 3 koma trunks sena seiya satsuki , no double heal with 2 koma satsuki and nami or some of the others too.

Btw nice ichigo you got there....need to work a bit on your defense though...you never stop attacking even when i don't' have a guard disable and that's your downfall .

Btw the other guy who was there is a new to this game from another forums and he's not very good so i let him use trunks and seiya...not that it matters much .


----------



## poe4 (Sep 29, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> The "Big Three" of Jump are"
> Sena (Football guy three koma from Eyeshield)
> Trunks (Three koma from DBZ)
> Seiya (Three koma from... well, Saint Seya)
> ...



I know what the big three is I was talking about the other part


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2007)

.....i wanted to battle dreiko........,


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Sep 30, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Are you dari kun sir kruz lol?
> 
> I wasn't sure who you were lol. And no i believe in the big 5 or 6 lol....no 3 koma trunks sena seiya satsuki , no double heal with 2 koma satsuki and nami or some of the others too.
> 
> ...



You're really impressive at JUS Dreikoo. It was quite a pleasant surprise. 

As you can tell, I started to recently develop combos and a more "Pro" sense of the game. xD Before I hadn't really experimented with a lot of different komas, so I'm trying to work my way through the character roster a bit . 

Anyways yeah. Dari-kun is me (I just switched DS's though) so now my IGN is Dari-kun (In Katakana and hiragana). I broke my left trigger button because I used my DS too often 

Now the only forum member who I want to battle a lot is Shion, but I never catch him online. 

Looking forward to more games (Only reason I quit is because my girlfriend wanted to play Halo 3 with me.) 

For Dreikoo
*Spoiler*: __ 



PS: ElegantImperial is my MSN addy if you have MSN, Dreikoo.






poe4 said:


> I know what the big three is I was talking about the other part



There's like an un-written rule NOT to use those three. They cause infinites, increase turtling ability, and tilt the scale of a battle a LOT.


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 30, 2007)

nyone wonna battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to battle sir. cruz as well.....

One  day man, one day


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 30, 2007)

i have a bit of time on my hands before i hit the sack...

Who wants a battle?


----------



## poe4 (Oct 1, 2007)

who goes to school tommorow


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2007)

gimme a shout if anyone wonts to battle i'll be on the pc for another 2hrs from the time of this post


----------



## poe4 (Oct 1, 2007)

...................ill play


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2007)

Okay You Host am waiting for you there now


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2007)

nyone else wonna battle?


----------



## Banshi (Oct 1, 2007)

im hosting


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 1, 2007)

hey guys do you know where could I get the sprite sheet of time skip naruto?
there used to be a guy around that created a game with the sprites of JUS with naruto,sasuke kyubbi naruto and cant remember ho else.

I am tryin to do a mugen char by the way, dont know if this is the right post but plz help.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can make it home in about an hour give or take from this post. I would hop on WIFI from school now but they're working on the connection today. 

Anyways. If anyone would like to challenge me, I should be available in an hour.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 1, 2007)

nyone else wonna battle... perhaps a 4 way match, be mor interesting, getting bored of one on ones lol


----------



## poe4 (Oct 1, 2007)

can I join


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 1, 2007)

.....i wish i could....


----------



## poe4 (Oct 1, 2007)

who wants to play.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwwe. You signed off while I was cleaning my cookies, Poe 


I love playing JUMP before I go to bed.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2007)

I can play ya in 5 cruz...finishing my dinner atm .


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I can play ya in 5 cruz...finishing my dinner atm .



That's quite awesome. 


Hey Dreikoo, when do you think they'll have the next JUMP installment released? I'm thinking for Christmas, but it might be longer. 


And what do you think they'll add?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> That's quite awesome.
> 
> 
> Hey Dreikoo, when do you think they'll have the next JUMP installment released? I'm thinking for Christmas, but it might be longer.
> ...



I have no idea on either case...maybe gurenn lagann or S.cry.ed or FMA...btw i'm hosting in 1 min.

edit:hosting right now


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I have no idea on either case...maybe gurenn lagann or S.cry.ed or FMA...btw i'm hosting in 1 min.
> 
> edit:hosting right now



Kay. Be right there. 

Off the top of my head, I know they can add more playables to some of the existing serieses....

And I KNOW they can add:
Beat The Vandel Buster
Claymore


>.> But I dunno what other popular JUMP manga would make it. Oh, and I can't see the room.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on already...10 mins waiting on the invite is boring lol.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Come on already...10 mins waiting on the invite is boring lol.



O.o

My friend code changed.

3093 4963 3256


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2007)

Have you changed DSs? Cause if you  have your FC changes (you know that you have to hit the last right screen not the left one right? )


edit: ok i added it


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Have you changed DSs? Cause if you  have your FC changes (you know that you have to hit the last right screen not the left one right? )



Yeah, I recently exchanged my DS. My older one had a nonworking L trigger.


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok get on now lol


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Ok get on now lol



You really know the guard-attack lagtimes well. >.>


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> You really know the guard-attack lagtimes well. >.>



Of course i do  it's instinct to me by now.


edit: what happened man?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2007)

....cheaters... i wanted to battle.....


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2007)

nyone battling anytime soon? give a shout if a 4 way is possible


----------



## poe4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Awwwe. You signed off while I was cleaning my cookies, Poe
> 
> 
> I love playing JUMP before I go to bed.



mmm cookies. who wants to play
Oh yeah I fixed that problem that my wifi had no more freezing.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm around if anyone wants to play.


Sorry for the other night Dreikoo, I kinda had to go to bed (school and all) 


I can't wait till JumpFesta.


----------



## poe4 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> I'm around if anyone wants to play.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the other night Dreikoo, I kinda had to go to bed (school and all)
> ...



Im on I have a new friend code its 506918304891.Ill host
and yes jumpfesta is going to be awsome


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 2, 2007)

poe4 said:


> Im on I have a new friend code its 506918304891.Ill host
> and yes jumpfesta is going to be awsome



Sorry. I was chatting on MSN xD If you look up a bit, mine changed too. Let me modify my FC.....


----------



## poe4 (Oct 2, 2007)

............ok


----------



## Banshi (Oct 4, 2007)

im on, if anybody is on now


----------



## poe4 (Oct 5, 2007)

im on in 30 min.


----------



## Vongola (Oct 6, 2007)

hey guys! i just got this game and need some help, what do you do on the 3rd bobobo and eyeshield 21 missions?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 6, 2007)

check this faq 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/933199/45856




has all missions and what to do for each, just scroll down


----------



## Vongola (Oct 7, 2007)

will do, thanks!


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 7, 2007)

Vongola said:


> will do, thanks!



Wanna play some with me right now? Oh and what's your FC?


----------



## Vongola (Oct 7, 2007)

ill try and play you as soon as i can properly set up my wi-fi.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

ok.... if anyone else didn't have school today....

I will be on all morning.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2007)

i'll be on after 12 somewhere if ya still around shion


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> i'll be on after 12 somewhere if ya still around shion



im on right now.

I dont think ill be on  later...

wanna have some matches right now?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> im on right now.
> 
> I dont think ill be on  later...
> 
> wanna have some matches right now?




be cool if i could, but i'm at college right now lol

should be bk home within the hour though


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 8, 2007)

k, cool.

i think ill still be on at the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Later today, who wants a battle?


----------



## Mugiwara (Oct 11, 2007)

FFS! Phoenix wright 1 never fucking ends! 

I've been playing it every friggin' day! I'm on the last day soon, so it'll end soon.

Seriously, I've been playing it every day (although not too long each sitdown) 
I'll play JUS between phoenix wright and phantom hourglass! I'll be getting it in a week or two.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Wanna battle, Mugi?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 11, 2007)

nyone, wonna battle... i have a few mins on my hands, dont no for how long, so giv me a shout nytime now...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 11, 2007)

Im on, hosting


----------



## poe4 (Oct 11, 2007)

Mugiwara said:


> FFS! Phoenix wright 1 never fucking ends!
> 
> I've been playing it every friggin' day! I'm on the last day soon, so it'll end soon.
> 
> ...



phoenix wright 3 and phantom hour glass best ds games ive played recenly. the last case in phoenix wright is awsome.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

I've never played Phoenix Wright.......


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I've never played Phoenix Wright.......



Well I think you should go out to your local electronic store and buy it NOW!!!!!!!!!!!Who want to duke it out


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

im hosting right now


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

................ok
{edit} have you copied my new friend code
I cant see the room.
.............anyone else want to battle


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

poe4 said:


> ................ok
> {edit} have you copied my new friend code
> I cant see the room.
> .............anyone else want to battle



NEW CODE?????

.....I was off my comp. and didnt see your post.... 

i waited for 1 stinkin hour...... 

I added you, and am hosting AGAIN....


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 12, 2007)

Youre logged off... so nvm...


----------



## poe4 (Oct 12, 2007)

thats great when are you going to be on again


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

......Saturday morning my friend.

Im on.


----------



## poe4 (Oct 13, 2007)

your a liar your not on


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

....are you still on dude?

I added your code...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

...hosting....


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

Im hosting, to whoever wants to battle....


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey poe, dreiko, im hosting again if you wanna play.....


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm playing the new dbz game , fft for psp and hl2 ep 2...no time for JUS lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

.......sissy.... SISSY!!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 13, 2007)

got a few mins, if nyones on now


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 13, 2007)

Its kinda late, but who wants a fight?


----------



## poe4 (Oct 13, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm playing the new dbz game , fft for psp and hl2 ep 2...no time for JUS lol.



I you mean budukai 3 how did you get that its not even out in the us unless............do you live in japanand shino ill play you in a minute


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 13, 2007)

poe4 said:


> I you mean budukai 3 how did you get that its not even out in the us unless............do you live in japanand shino ill play you in a minute



I mean sparking meteor (budokai tenkaichi 3 was a title made by the US publishers for advertising reasons , the games are totally unrelated to the first 3 budokai and they're made from different companies) which i imported at 3 of october , i'll be finishing the tiers for the tournament of the forums either now or tomorrow so look at the threads for future info about how good all chars are and you can ask info about em and stuff .


----------



## poe4 (Oct 14, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I mean sparking meteor (budokai tenkaichi 3 was a title made by the US publishers for advertising reasons , the games are totally unrelated to the first 3 budokai and they're made from different companies) which i imported at 3 of october , i'll be finishing the tiers for the tournament of the forums either now or tomorrow so look at the threads for future info about how good all chars are and you can ask info about em and stuff .



I know about the sparking meteor stuff I was just asking if you had a japanese wii or somethin.what about the tournaments?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 14, 2007)

I got a JP ps2 , i'm getting the US wii version...and i'll be making the tiers with all the new and updated chars for the forum tournament.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 14, 2007)

.....Is DB SM3 good dreiko?

More balanced that the second?


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 15, 2007)

It's not dbz sm3 , just sm , (1 was named sparking 2 sparking neo and 3 sparking meteor)

It's dmg was toned down a lot so just spamming rushes can't earn you a win (and just guarding a rush will block it and rushes now consume some ki even if they miss), also it's much more complicated with a ton of new gimmicks and different style of attacks....also the Ai is finally somewhat challenging to fight .

As for balance...not sure how you mean it...some chars became better some fell a bit but it's i think the same if not a bit more balanced because of the toned down dmg mainly rushes and ki volleys do.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds liks it will actually play fair!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

If anyone is on, i am too...


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2007)

im on if ya still ther shion


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Im hosting.....


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2007)

kk be there in a sec, need to setup wifi again lol


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Thats cool, im still hosting.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

good games gix.

You have seriously improved by ALOT.

Just learn to not use the big 3 anymore.

You are very capable of winning without them now.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2007)

a friend of mine actually took over playing after the fluke win over ichigo with killua lol, he likes to use all koma... as he says, nyways, that game for the Wii u were talking about, wots it called again lol


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 20, 2007)

Hajime No Ippo: Victorious Boxers

Its really great...

Challenging...

Nostalgic...


----------



## poe4 (Oct 22, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Hajime No Ippo: Victorious Boxers
> 
> Its really great...
> 
> ...



I heard the game got really bad reviews thats why I didnt get it?


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Oct 22, 2007)

hi guy I,m pretty good at jus challenge me once my friend vongola sets up his wifi


----------



## Vongola (Oct 22, 2007)

i should really set it up.... ive got hardly any red gems -_-


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Oct 22, 2007)

yep you really should that means i can beat up Japaneses teenagers


----------



## Vongola (Oct 22, 2007)

StrawberryBankai said:


> yep you really should that means i can beat up Japaneses teenagers



you should word that differently... people might get the wrong idea


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2007)

I will vs. Mr, Strawberry over here....

you up for it around 3:20PM?

Its 6 AM right now where i am at...


----------



## Vongola (Oct 22, 2007)

Mr. strawberry doesnt have wifi either can you give us tips on setting it up? i have wireless interenet.


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Oct 22, 2007)

yo shion whats your friend code


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Oct 22, 2007)

aint got it challenge when i have


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2007)

if ya got wifi setup how bout a battle or two?


----------



## Vongola (Oct 22, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> if ya got wifi setup how bout a battle or two?



i just spent about an hour trying to get that damn thing to work...
it stil doesnt,.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2007)

Vongola,

are u tryin to connect your DS from a router or a usb point?

or is the problem something else?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2007)

nyone wonna battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2007)

StrawberryBankai said:


> aint got it challenge when i have



Its in my sig. Click the spoiler.

I will help you guys out with Wi-Fi later, I am on campus right now...

Ill see you guys around 3 or 4 PM.


----------



## Vongola (Oct 22, 2007)

im trying to use my wireless router its a BT homehub thingy..


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 22, 2007)

wot kind of security do you use for your router?

because wpa and wpa2 does not work with nintendo DS...

you need to switch to wep security type for the DS to work via internet


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 22, 2007)

....im on........


----------



## Dreikoo (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## orange-kun (Oct 24, 2007)

errm, i got a question!

iam on the eyeshield 21 planet, third "mission" iam the "door" and dont know what i have to do? in the japanese text before the battle, i saw "1"

would be nice if somebody could help me :]


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Oct 24, 2007)

No one seems to be on when I'm around T.T


Well anyways yeah. My friend code changed again 


Posting this new one to replace the old one in my signature. Please add it. 

0688-3365-6774


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 25, 2007)

orange-kun said:


> errm, i got a question!
> 
> iam on the eyeshield 21 planet, third "mission" iam the "door" and dont know what i have to do? in the japanese text before the battle, i saw "1"
> 
> would be nice if somebody could help me :]



you need to hit all the enemies with the 3 picture support character at least once each


----------



## orange-kun (Oct 25, 2007)

ah thanks gixa.

now iam a little confused, i keep seeing characters like rukia, nami, nico robin etc. but i still cant get em. how do i get em? i succeded already in the one piece / bleach world (but not with everything 5/5) so how to get some characters?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2007)

take a look at this faq, 
Halloween Contest Info

not only is there 5 main targets in one mission theres sometimes a special target as well that's hidden until you complete the game before it becomes visible, but if you know how to get complete it then its all good, just check the faq, scroll down to the missions and find out which characters you havent got and find out which missions to complete for them


----------



## orange-kun (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks alot, sir!


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 28, 2007)

dude.... i havent been on in like 4 weeks....

Who wants to battle?

My code changed thanks to my stupid friend, so Gix, poe, dreiko, etc. add me again plz....

the new code is in my sig


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Cmon guys... dont let this thread die out on us...


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2007)

Hosting match if anyone is on.....

Remember, got new FC.....


----------



## StrawberryBankai (Oct 31, 2007)

i still dont have wifi


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2007)

me living in gmt timezone does not help wifi battles lol, but i will be on later anyways so if anyone comes on and can battle later on in like 9+ hrs then giv me a shout


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2007)

..Gix, if youre on later, IM on later... I need a battle


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2007)

i got a few mins right now if nyones on


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 31, 2007)

Its 8pm... just got back from the trick or treating, lol...

.......Its for the candy, man


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Its 8pm... just got back from the trick or treating, lol...
> 
> .......Its for the candy, man



Don't LIE to us! We know your secret! 


What's going on guys? Any new people in the JUS-world? Phantom hourglass has forbidden me to play JUS, so i'll be back into playing eventually ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2007)

I joined the gamefaq forums and there there's anough peopel my lvl so it's very interesting....i do check here but only shion posting he wants a battle and then logging off before i'm there is all i see XD.

Also i've been watching a lot of OP (up to 231...in just a month) so i've not the most flexible schedule lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

....ummm... its 6:30 where i am right now... leaving at 7:10...

Anyone on?

....dreiko?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I joined the gamefaq forums and there there's anough peopel my lvl so it's very interesting....i do check here but only shion posting he wants a battle and then logging off before i'm there is all i see XD.
> 
> Also i've been watching a lot of OP (up to 231...in just a month) so i've not the most flexible schedule lol.



this gamefaq forum got a link for it woudnt mind checkin it out

@ shion - if your on later i will be, 3 hrs from this post


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 1, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> this gamefaq forum got a link for it woudnt mind checkin it out
> 
> @ shion - if your on later i will be, 3 hrs from this post


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

ill join it....


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ill join it....



i just realised i'm already a registered user lol, hmm i dont really get how to get a decent 4 on 4 battle here though lots of one on ones, but thats boring now XD,



Mugiwara said:


> What's going on guys? Any new people in the JUS-world? Phantom hourglass has forbidden me to play JUS, so i'll be back into playing eventually ^^



lol, i wonted to get phantom hour glass but no money, and thers 2 new guys but they having trouble connecting to wifi,


thanks for the link dreiko, and i'm on now if nyone wants to battle...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey gix,will you be on later around 5Pm?

As I post this, it is 2:33......

I really want to battle you or Mugi or dreiko....


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2007)

possibly lol, thers a chance the internet will be turned off via parents saying its time to sleep, hmm should be around 10pm my time then, i will be on if i can, i'll message ya if i'm still here lol


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

ok, we shall see.

I will be on though.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2007)

i is still on lol, we will see for how long though


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

ok, so am I....


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 1, 2007)

so am i for a few mins but will have to hurry to get some battles lol
host an ill be one if i can lol


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok, Im on and hosting.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 4, 2007)

........POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2007)

lol, i would have checked up earlier but i started watching air gear anime and carried on with the manga to the present chapter, o well might have a battle if someones on


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok, cool...

That happens to me too much as well..

I get caught up in anime and cant stop watching


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 5, 2007)

I finally figured out how to get my friends code so I can play this game online now, anyone want to play? 

FC: 528396445568


----------



## Charizard (Nov 5, 2007)

this game looks fun should i import it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> I finally figured out how to get my friends code so I can play this game online now, anyone want to play?
> 
> FC: 528396445568



I'll play ya , my fc is 279226504382


Added ya and hosting.

Edi yeah it rocks you should get it.


----------



## Ha-ri (Nov 5, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> I'll play ya , my fc is 2792 2650 4382
> 
> 
> Added ya and hosting.
> ...



I keep getting errors when I try to add you.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> I finally figured out how to get my friends code so I can play this game online now, anyone want to play?
> 
> FC: 528396445568



Ill play you, my FC is in my sig...

I will be on later today if you are too.



Edicius said:


> this game looks fun should i import it?



Yes man, its one of the most recommended titles for the DS dude.

If youre a fan of any Shonen Jump anime, you are sure to find a favorite character to use.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

Ha-ri said:


> I keep getting errors when I try to add you.



.....cuz your add already aded him, and you try to add him again, it will give you an error saying you have already added the user..


----------



## Banshi (Nov 6, 2007)

i'll be on later too, let me know when your on

EDIT: FC changed, its in my sig


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

im on.....


----------



## Banshi (Nov 6, 2007)

ok, im hosting

EDIT:if your on i dont see you
edit: im gonna warm up with some random battles let be know when your on again


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

One thing though...

did you ADD my NEW code?

Cuz I got a new one thanks to my stupid friend...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 6, 2007)

Ok, Im hosting now...... 

I was doing a few matches too, time flew by, and I missed your post.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 6, 2007)

!?!?!?!?!?? You're on when I'm on!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 






Shioooooooon. Add me so we can finally play one another. ^_^


----------



## Banshi (Nov 6, 2007)

THAT WAS UBER!!!! i have to go for now though, nice battles shion


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 6, 2007)

No one loves me enough to play wiff me


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2007)

damn, i should have checked this thread last night, cud have had some gd matches. will be on later though if anyone wonts to battle


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah, i'll be on later, around 8:00pm


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2007)

Ill be on as well....

So Sir.Cruz......and Banshi... and Gix...

We shall meet 8...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2007)

my region time is 5hrs ahead of this forums lol, so no can do at 8pm if nyones on within nex 3hrs then giv me a shout


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 7, 2007)

I will be on then...

SO 3 hrs from now will be 5pm for me...

Yeah, ill vs you


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> my region time is 5hrs ahead of this forums lol, so no can do at 8pm if nyones on within nex 3hrs then giv me a shout


 ok then im on


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 7, 2007)

im on ,.....


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

your were on? did you see me? cause i didnt see you


----------



## Banshi (Nov 7, 2007)

im on..........


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 8, 2007)

ye i saw ya but u dint see me for some reason, o well, i'l be on later today aswell


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 8, 2007)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll step up dari .


edit: hosting right now if you don't' see me post here.


edit 2: Bleh i waited enough....i'll play random if you wanna play post here again....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 8, 2007)

If youre still on Dreiko, I am as well....


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 10, 2007)

Heya guys. Would anyone like to run a couple rounds?

Everyone should be sure to add my new friend code if they have not already. ^^;


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 10, 2007)

Ill be sure to add it once my stupid friend gives back my DS....


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ill be sure to add it once my stupid friend gives back my DS....


Awwwe. You're DS-less?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2007)

anyone up for a battle within next half hour...


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 10, 2007)

As usual, I am on at inordinant times. ^^;

[ - The new JUS GAMEFAQS chat. I hang out there.
0688-3365-6774 ............ My JUS friend code. Add me for future reference.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

Im on right now....

finally got  back my DS


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey gix, wanna fight?


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Im on right now....
> 
> finally got  back my DS



What had you done with your ds? borrowed it out to someone? Or was it broken?

Do you have a new FC since last time we duked it out?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, i do... please re-add it.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 11, 2007)

yo, battle anyone?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah, hosting.....


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 12, 2007)

No one's ever on when I show up.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2007)

BANSHI.... im on


----------



## Banshi (Nov 14, 2007)

lets fight.............


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 14, 2007)

you should have PM me man...

But if youre still on, ill still play.


----------



## Banshi (Nov 14, 2007)

oh, i thought you'd check this thread, but im hosting now


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn... missed me by 20 min....

Dammit! I was freakin ready to play all evening..


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 15, 2007)

man these time zones are annoying lol, if nyones on later give me a shout, i seriously want a good 4way battle


----------



## Banshi (Nov 15, 2007)

I'll be hosting around 7:00 or 8:00, anybody can join


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 15, 2007)

damn lol, if only a bit earlier, im normally on till just after 4pm on this forums timezone


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 15, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> damn lol, if only a bit earlier, im normally on till just after 4pm on this forums timezone



I'm home early today, so I'm available


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 15, 2007)

host ill be ther in a sec


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 15, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> host ill be ther in a sec



LoL. Took you a while to respond.  

I started looking at anime ops. I'll add you now 



LoL. Never ever try to ring me out xD
It'll get you killed.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

You still on cruz?

Im game right now.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 15, 2007)

eaten and bk, up for a 4 way match, but we need one more person


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

its ok, we'll wait, im hosting


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

What happened man?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, im gonna take a little break, gonna eat something... 

we will play again in a few mins.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 15, 2007)

LoL. He leaves and I just got on.


----------



## Banshi (Nov 15, 2007)

hosting......


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 15, 2007)

Are you still hosting?

I missed you by like, 50 mins.


----------



## Banshi (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah, still hosting


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

...SHIT....

I WANNA FIGHT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!

I WANNA FIGHT YOU!!!!


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh em gee, Shion... I'm sorry, I forgot about our match.  
I actually thought about it in the tram while coming home, and then I forgot. I'm reaaaaaallllyyy tired. 

First, we had regular practice (with our secondary master, who is known for having killer-trainingsessions) , then I started sparing (almost freestyle) with my best friend. And if you don't believe me how friggin' buffed up he is, I can post a picture, lol.

Anyway, after that it was lifting-shit-time - pumping some iron.

That means I'm so damn tired, that's why i forgot, I think. 

Anyway, we can have our match in the weekend?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 16, 2007)

If you want, sure.

Im on right now too.....


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm on today, Shion. If you wanna play, PM me... 
I'll check back at 11 pm, which is 3 and a half hours from now, wanna play then?


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 17, 2007)

Present ^_^


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

Im on to whoever wants a game.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm here


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

so ami......``


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 17, 2007)

Are you sure you had my code right? ^^;


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 17, 2007)

Eep <,<

Little spamtastic with some of those supports. <,<

Had to go though because my girlfriend came over ^^;


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2007)

im on for approx 15 mins + from now lol, so if nyones on let me know


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 17, 2007)

im up..........


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm on ^_^


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

so am i......


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 18, 2007)

If I provided the friend code for it, could I have a partner and do team matches?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> If I provided the friend code for it, could I have a partner and do team matches?



hmm, not quite sure what u mean there lol


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 18, 2007)

I wanted to do a team match with my usual partner + Me VS Shion and Mugiwara but he kinda wussed out on it <,<



Gixa: Go to the JUS chat thing and my hosted room on JUS ^_^


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 18, 2007)

notta clue since ive never done a team match

jus chat thing on the game with wifi?


----------



## Mugiwara (Nov 18, 2007)

Sir cruz and Shion... That was awesome  
I told Shion before and I'll tell you now, the reason I sucked was that I havn't played the game for a long time  Not that I'm normally sewper ooltra 1337, but anyway  

Thanks for some awesome matches... Over and out. (Gotta get up early in the morning = sleeeep.)

'night.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 18, 2007)

No no. Look at my sig. The GameFaqs JUS community made it. 


Mugiwara said:


> Sir cruz and Shion... That was awesome
> I told Shion before and I'll tell you now, the reason I sucked was that I havn't played the game for a long time  Not that I'm normally sewper ooltra 1337, but anyway
> 
> Thanks for some awesome matches... Over and out. (Gotta get up early in the morning = sleeeep.)
> ...


Totally repped. Anyways yeah. GG dude. ^^ Nice to see you at the JUS chat.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, those were cool games..

I had to go cuz my mom was on the phone, and she was calling from Mexico, so I had to talk to her.

But if you guys want, im up for a game in about an hour or so..


----------



## Banshi (Nov 19, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ...SHIT....
> 
> I WANNA FIGHT YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I WANNA FIGHT YOU!!!!


 hah, my internet is not working right now it'll be fixed in the next day or 2

soon we will fight again, i'll maybe have some new decks next time around


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

...ok..

Thats sucks now...

You have pretty good teams Banshi.

Oh well, will anyone be on later?

I might, depends on whether I have things to do or not...


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 19, 2007)

i might come on (in an hour or so) later if i can get the internet to stay on lol


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 19, 2007)

im on too............


----------



## Masaki (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey, Shion, I'm home.

If you want to verse me, let me know.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2007)

I want to verse you.^^^

When will you be on?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 24, 2007)

Mugiwara what's up with all the big 3 spamming and running away?....you're allmost playing like the noobs...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't get mad at him Dreiko.

He hasn't played in months, and needs to start over again.

Beleive me, when he battled me like a week ago, he needed definite improvement.

Let him learn


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 25, 2007)

a quick 2/3 battles anyone? im just playin randoms, host and i'll be on in a sec


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

ill play.......


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Don't get mad at him Dreiko.
> 
> He hasn't played in months, and needs to start over again.
> 
> ...



But we just happened to play on random 5-6 matches(with other 2 ppl) and all he did was to use sena 3 and run away...he didn't try to improve cause he didn't' fight...the only instance he fought was after he used trunks...and tell me , after using trunks , HOW hard it is to link up a move? I doubt it's gonna teach him anything to just do that.


I actually faced everybody there at 100% just to show him how you link up moves...but yeah i did take him out first to show him that big 3 without skill is 0 . (after being beaten he had more time to observe lol)


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

You are cruel Dreiko,,,

Yeah, i never got a chance to comment on the matches we had in the gamefaqs boards..

Admit it Dreiko... we were pretty much even.  

....maybe i was a little sloppy in some of my combos, but those were very cool matches....


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah i actually was waiting for another guy to join and you joined XD....good too since the other guy didn't show for some reason....and yeah your combos are decent but you combo break a lot and that's why you won some of the matches .

(combo break is to use a support to interrupt a combo of another person , something sorta frowned upon)

And yeah in hindsight i was a bit harsh but that's how i treat all big 3 spammers...i shouldn't let him win (or even breath) cause he could believe he's actually doing something when using the big 3.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah, _Fin_ is me.....

Lol... wanna play dreiko?

im hungry for a fight


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

No can do...playing call of duty 4 atm....it owns .


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 25, 2007)

.....

My friend bought that game as well...

I didn't know you bought a ... 360 or PS3?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah i got both of those but i got the game for  PC. (my laptop so i can bring it with me to college)


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 25, 2007)

I've come to frown on Gotenks and Shun because people usually only use them for combo-breaking 

When I fought Shion, I saw Shun once per second without fail whether he was comboing me or vice-versa. Dreikoo, you kinda have the same weakness but for Gotenks. 

Anyways yeah. CBing is really annoying to me because I'm a COMPLETE attack type when it comes to the game. Plus, I'm pretty good. I did fight Mugiwara online today too. All he did was spam Sena, so I killed him first each match with my new Sasuke combos. 

Mugi- YOU CANNOT GET BETTER IF ALL YOU DO IS SPAM TRUNKS, SEIYA, OR SENA. YOU SUCK BALLS AT THE GAME IF YOU SPAM THEM AND YOU WONT IMPROVE UNTIL YOU PUT THEM DOWN.

Dreikoo/Shion- Stop using Gotenks and Shun so much. They're borderline broken as hell. Them + The Big 3 = Whored 5. Seriously. You see at least one of them per match each 3 seconds maximum.

And yeah. That ends my complaints I suppose. Dreikoo, you did really well in the random team matches the other night.  And I dunno why you avoided fighting me today, Shion.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 25, 2007)

I only use shun in one of my 50 decks , my 8 koma naruto one , so i believe shun was totally shion's decks that are in your mind. (yes he really does CB with shun a lot , i use him only as a combo only when i attack)

As for gotenks...do you mean 2 or 3 koma? I use both of those but just cause they're laughter...there's a ton of beam supports lol.

And yeah those team matches were super fun...it was actually my very first team battle XD. During the first round i though my partner was a hacker cause my attacks didn't hit him lol. (then i noticed the As and Bs )

The only thing that bugged me was when he'd die so fast and i'd Ko like 3 of your chars but get hit with the attack seal thing and then countless guardbreaks XD.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

Its true guys....

The Shun supports you guys see are pretty much from me.

I have him in 6 of my 50 decks.

Yeah, I kind of DO spam alot with him, but when im in a corner, i kinda get nervous and spam him to get me out of a hairy situation.

I've been practicing with my friends and learned how to not spam him anymore...

Oh, @Sir. Cruz
WHen we were gonna battle, the other guy quit, and my screen froze up, so I had to turn off my DS.

If you wanna battle me later today, im game.

But yeah, about the Gotenks thing, I only have him in one deck, so theres no complaints coming from people who battle me.

I also would like to have a team battle with 4 of us from the forum.

It would be pretty cool.

Would you guys be up for it?


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 26, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I also would like to have a team battle with 4 of us from the forum.
> 
> It would be pretty cool.
> 
> Would you guys be up for it?



lol it would, im game


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool...

SO thats Gix and I...

How bout dreiko and Mugi?

Would they be up or it?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah for sure...although it wouldn't be very fair if me and you were in the same team XD.

We should chose the teams in random .


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as well....^^^

Yeah, i say that gix and whoever else we find who wants to 2v2, play rock paper scissors....


----------



## Banshi (Nov 28, 2007)

if anybodys on now, lets fight


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2007)

ill vs you....


----------



## Banshi (Nov 28, 2007)

ok, im hosting


----------



## Banshi (Nov 28, 2007)

that was fun, although the lag messed me up here and there


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Nov 29, 2007)

Rawr 

Anyone on right now?

Well, to make my topic worth meaning:
@ Dreiko:
The 3Koma Gotenks is kinda like a mini-Seiya for anyone who/s slightly good at the game. That's why most people don't use him.
@Shion:
Yeah, Shun is one of the most gay assists in the game for combobreaking.... Only Aya, Gotenks, Yamamoto, and Shun can break combos almost all the time with annoying accuracy.

Usually when people keep CBing me or using any of the supports I mentioned above or taps with Jotarou (God I hate that guy), I keep attack-sealing them <,<

I dunno why I attack-seal to stop people who CB spam on me, but I figure it puts me slightly better off with a sudden death + CB spammer with no bars VS a CB Spammer with bars + characters. T.T


----------



## Banshi (Nov 29, 2007)

3 gotenks is high tier, but i dont think he ranks as high as the big 3, i only use him in one of my decks anyway

is shun that girl with the whistle?, and who is yamamato again?

Tell me what time you can be on today so i can maybe play you


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 29, 2007)

Banshi said:


> 3 gotenks is high tier, but i dont think he ranks as high as the big 3, i only use him in one of my decks anyway
> 
> is shun that girl with the whistle?, and who is yamamato again?
> 
> Tell me what time you can be on today so i can maybe play you


Shun is the guy from saint seiya that makes a purple circle that paralises and does dmg and eats up 1 SP bar.


----------



## Banshi (Nov 29, 2007)

..........I feel dumb right now

i consider shun to be at the bottom of the big 3 because you can stop the paralyzing
he doesnt give me that much trouble, even though he is still broken


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Good games yesterday Banshi.

It was kinda late, so I wasn't doing so well.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2007)

Banshi said:


> who is yamamato again?



from hitman reborn, the guy with the sword, 3 koma = he stands in one place and then slices everything around him multiple times,

at least thats the yamamoto i know


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Hosting...........


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 29, 2007)

i'd play... if it wasn't almost 2am, i'm tired, was just going through forums for the last few mins lol perhaps tomorrow though...


----------



## Banshi (Nov 29, 2007)

if your still on shion let me know
Edit: never mind i see you


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2007)

Hosting.........


----------



## Banshi (Nov 29, 2007)

sorry shion......cant connect for some reason, curse this wireless

these people better fix my internet tommorow


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I kinda figured that out after we tried like, 8 times...



I wanted to battle you SO bad...

Dude, in the three days that have passed, I have improved SO much by going to a message board, and battling people....


----------



## jakovin (Nov 30, 2007)

hi, im new at the forum, here is my FC if you want to play JUS

5369 7279 7071


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2007)

jakovin said:


> hi, im new at the forum, here is my FC if you want to play JUS
> 
> 5369 7279 7071



OK i'll play ya if you don't' use the big 3.

2792-6590-4382


----------



## jakovin (Nov 30, 2007)

ok i've added your FC, you host?

??


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup i'm hosting right now.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

I tried joining, but it keeps kicking me out....


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Who's battling you?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

.....ill keep trying,........


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 30, 2007)

Sorry , gotta go asap...good games.


----------



## jakovin (Nov 30, 2007)

thx for the games, great games by the way. you logged off?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

ill vs you, jak


----------



## poe4 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey who wants to play later today.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2007)

Im on.........


----------



## jakovin (Nov 30, 2007)

shion do you still wanna play ??, i've added you


----------



## Banshi (Nov 30, 2007)

i'll battle you when your on 
(hopefully this wireless connection stays good until then)



"Shion" said:


> Yeah, I kinda figured that out after we tried like, 8 times...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 samething that i have been doing for a while, i go to like 7 different forums


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Go to the Gamefaqs message board.

Those guys there dedicate their LIVES to JUS.

I've beaten many of them too...

The bad thing is, they whine because you stop their attacks with a support, or ring them out on purpose....


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2007)

anyone up for a battle? pm me


----------



## Banshi (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Go to the Gamefaqs message board.
> 
> Those guys there dedicate their LIVES to JUS.
> 
> .


 yeah, i could tell, thats how i know im good


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

im up for a game.......


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2007)

host i'm just gettin ds


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

....you  still on?

hosting.....


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ....you  still on?
> 
> hosting.....



ye im on now


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

good games, wish we couldve played more.....


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah gd games, u improved a bit, your strategies seemed a little different at least, i definitely need to get better at this game lol, oh well, next time


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

You got better as well...

My brother got kinda raped in the battle where you had Renji


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

Awwwe, no one's on when I got here.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

im on....

wanna VS


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

Sure, I'll just go to the bathroom first though.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

ok, cool.

im hosting.......


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

Alrighty- I'm back and I'm joining now.
Oh - and go to the JUS Xat so we can chat a bit about our battle


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

ok......

ill see what i can do


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ok......
> 
> ill see what i can do



It's in my signature ^_^

And congrats =O 
I saw no Shun or Gotenks


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

cant go to chat, my wii wont let me....


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

Ah - You're using your Wii to go to NF O.o


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah.......,

lol


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

I really have to congratulate your change of playing style 

GJ- you fight more fairly.
But, I'd lay off relying on ringouts so much. I'm not good at it, but some better players will capitally rape you for trying them so often.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, i see many chances for ringouts, so i take them...

my bad.

You got better though, your Sasuke team is very annoying...

lol


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah, I practiced a lot with Sasuke ^_~

But seriously dude. <,< Stop combo-breaking. Turtling is really really bad because if someone who's good at it does it (me) you'll never hit me  The reason why people frown on people who spam Gotenks, Aya, and Shun- it's because of the combo break potential. Same as the football man I showed you earlier. I tried to get you to understand how cheap they were when we fought, but you didn't seem to totally get the message.

I know you don't like to get hit but tapping Jaguar to get out of it makes people mad. Comboing Jaguar is okay. But getting owned and hitting Jaguar while getting combo'd isn't. 

Tapping with Jotaro isn't okay either - the other characters you tap with are kinda cheap too.... Dream combos are nice and all, but Jotaro tapping = No fun.

So my advice to get better is:
Avoid ringing out as your focus - combo breaking as your focus - or tapping as your focus ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2007)

Sir.Cruz said:


> Yeah, I practiced a lot with Sasuke ^_~
> 
> But seriously dude. <,< Stop combo-breaking. Turtling is really really bad because if someone who's good at it does it (me) you'll never hit me
> 
> I know you don't like to get hit but tapping Jaguar to get out of it makes people mad. Comboing Jaguar is okay. But getting owned and hitting Jaguar while getting combo'd isn't.



Yeah, i combo broke cuz you combo broke...

Oh well...

One thing that was odd, after you said to not use gotenks or shun, you used gotenks openly..

Which i have no problem with, but i do understand i used shun once on accident, but didnt continue my combo...

you also began ringing me out more after your comment on me,..

i found it kind of ironic, lol

Good games though.

EDIT: i did get the "message" with your football guy


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 2, 2007)

nyone up for a battle

edit: 04:57pm, nyone up for a battle pm me


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2007)

ill play.....


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 2, 2007)

host i be on in a sec

edit: i ended up dissapearing in the end lol


----------



## jakovin (Dec 3, 2007)

someone wants to play??


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2007)

i wish i could, jak.........


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2007)

battle anyone


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

im on.........


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 4, 2007)

i can get in a few battles if your still there shion


----------



## Banshi (Dec 4, 2007)

i can battle.....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2007)

We are all so late.........

Well, im back and will stay back for at least 2 more hours....

If anyone wants a go...


----------



## Banshi (Dec 4, 2007)

am i the only one who has to re-install my wifi toggle every time i turn off my laptop

anyway im on


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll play against peoples :'D


----------



## Banshi (Dec 5, 2007)

ok hosting


----------



## Banshi (Dec 5, 2007)

those were some heated battles shion.........

cant believe i had to resort to spamming and combo loops/infinites (i like to call them loops because you CAN get out of it but people at gamespot thinks its cheap)

I had fixed my deck and turned it into a combo instead but i still need to work on the timing 
then again you were using shun so i guess were even


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, sorry for using Shun..

I tried my best to use him only for my combo, and I think I succeeded, but using him is still kinda cheap.

Good games though.

I really need improve my new fighting style, but im getting the hang of it.

Was I more of a challenge this time than I was before?


----------



## Banshi (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah, i noticed a huge improvement

you did win most of the matches we fought

those were some nice combo's you had with Nami, and kenshiro

i'll also be training more


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2007)

If anyone is still on, ill vs you....


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2007)

I WANNA BATTLE


----------



## Banshi (Dec 8, 2007)

if anyones on now, tell me


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

ooooh.... 4 hours late... lol

sorry banshi.....


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2007)

battle anyone...


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 9, 2007)

WHERE CAN I GET THIS GAME?!?! im extremely bored atm...

can anyone tell me plz?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2007)

dark0samurai said:


> WHERE CAN I GET THIS GAME?!?! im extremely bored atm...
> 
> can anyone tell me plz?



ebay, its less than ?20 with postage package included


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 9, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> ebay, its less than ?20 with postage package included



i'll pay you just to get it for us then lol, how do i hook up 2 the net wid the ds then?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2007)

do you have, a wireless network connection your house

u need one of those


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 9, 2007)

yes i do, i have a wirless router


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawl sorry for getting raped. xD

I had to lock my door.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2007)

yo banshi wonna try 4way battle again


----------



## Banshi (Dec 9, 2007)

whoever kash is, that was a quick fight


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 9, 2007)

lol, kash is me, gixa, were one in the same aye, anyways 4way match?, try this JUS chatroom me and cruz are in there, its a live chat thing


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 9, 2007)

Most of the better GF members use that JUS chat. 

Anyways yeah. Add my FC Banshi - I think you haven't added my new one.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 9, 2007)

my ds says i do have your FC


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2007)

Good games guys.......


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 10, 2007)

4way team battle is awesome, it reminds me of smash bros melee in lightning mode lol


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

Dude, me and you make a good team gix, we just need a faster way of comunication so we know what teams to choose.

You guys wanna battle again later today?


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 10, 2007)

im game, as usual


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2007)

im on now... WHO WANTS TO BATTLE?


----------



## Banshi (Dec 10, 2007)

....im on now


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2007)

Crap...

I keep missing the damn time that you post...

I dunno... i wish I weren't so busy...


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 13, 2007)

yo shion, u got banned for what exactly... from that jus chat box thingy lol, remember the sky king guy, that was me, just changed my name, anyways 2v2 battle sometime again definitely


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah, those losers said I was "loud"...

Man, the way they have mods there is corrupt.. they ban people for fun...

But yeah, if you wanna battle im game... PM me or post again if youre still here...


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 13, 2007)

my DS ran out of power, and i cant find charger... ironic, its also half one in morning so a good time to call it a day i believe. will battle tomorrow though


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2007)

Ok man, keep it cool.

See you.

Ill try to battle you MUCH earlier tomorrow so that you don't sleep so late...


----------



## Banshi (Dec 13, 2007)

im on now..


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

crap..... I always miss it........


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 14, 2007)

yo shion, lol

u still ther... u want 1v1 now instead...?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

can't dude, thats why I wanted to 1v1 before...

I gotta hep my mom with chores cuz she is sick.

Those  losers there can't really take a loss.... lol

We killed em gix!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 14, 2007)

that we did lol

2v2 have always bin my fave lol

it just gets so ridiculous lol that you go wild especially using special bars lol, the more u have the better i say


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2007)

I like 2v2's, but I just don't like those guys...

They whine endlessly...

I can't properly defend myself, or I will get banned in a snap..

Sucks.

But yeah, I wish we could 2v2 with like, Banshi and Sir Cruz or something...

That I would play for hours with you guys.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 14, 2007)

too tru lol too tru

too many rules i gues for those guys, i really dont mind half of the ones they ban in a game
ro's for eg and combo breaking


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 15, 2007)

ya.^

Some are fair, others are just bull so that they can win...


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 20, 2007)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 20, 2007)

...you still on?


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 20, 2007)

I still am


----------



## Sir.Cruz (Dec 21, 2007)

Really, the JUS chat is super fun and usually rather fast-paced, but Shion does get made fun of a lot there because of various reasons. XD

Anyways, the general rules of playing with other US players are:
No Trunks 3
No Seiya 3
No Sena 3
No combo breaking

Sometimes people add:
NO Raoh
No playable Taikobou 
No Dr. Mamashiro
No Mr. Caramelman
No Arale

Some people go further to list off cheap ass supports people use FOR combo breaking so they won't combo break accidentally or do it and say they didn't which includes:
Gotenks 3
Shun 3
Unchi
Yammamoto
Mello
Aya
The whistle chick from Eyes
Shin (The football man in white)
Jaguar 2


Most of the time, when people spam combo breaks, they are either doing it with Shun3, Gotenks3, or Jaguar 2 though. <,<

Just throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah I played a random wifi game today and some guy kept spamming Taikobou and  Yammamoto like there was no tomorrow, probably one of the worst wifi experiences I've had.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone for a battle?


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 21, 2007)

i will fight you.my code is 0731 3392 0690.


----------



## Ral (Dec 21, 2007)

anyone want to have a 2v2 battle?  (Franky Ftw!)


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

one sec

im in a 2v2 at mo
will be on in a sec


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm up for playing.

*JUS FC:* 5283 9644 5568


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

alrite 2v2

who wants to host?

edit: im hosting my fc is in my sig


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

All right ready to play!


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 21, 2007)

who is the tech kid


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

my name is sky king on jus

keep refreshing page, and im hostin...


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

thetechkid is me


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

kklol u host then lol

im new to hosting
 doesnt seem to work for me


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

Was playing a game with yoshi, wasn't sure which one was who. quit by accident.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

who's yoshi? is that you itachi0982?


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 21, 2007)

yoshi is me.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

own'd by bankai


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 21, 2007)

lol, how long have u guys played this game

?


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 21, 2007)

not that long


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

I've had it for a while, just started playing online a few days ago


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 21, 2007)

i am out.good game everyone.


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 21, 2007)

That was fun, good game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2007)

Anybody wanna play?


----------



## Banshi (Dec 22, 2007)

......i will
Edit:my fc changed


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 22, 2007)

Ok added ya and hosting.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 22, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL

crazy battles


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2007)

anyone for a battle


----------



## Banshi (Dec 22, 2007)

aah

an hour late


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2007)

im still here...


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm up for playing some more, if anyone is still on.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 22, 2007)

ye sur y not

host...

edit: im out of time lol


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 23, 2007)

I just got this game today...
Can you guys help my team?

I have a 6 Koma Luffy and Gon. 
For a help Koma, I have the cheap Sena.(Works well with Gon's special) and Snaji
Support I put Killua on Gon, and Zoro,Naruto on Luffy.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 24, 2007)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> I just got this game today...
> Can you guys help my team?
> 
> I have a 6 Koma Luffy and Gon.
> ...



help koma are the 1 koma squares while 2/3 koma are support characters.

to be honest if you just started the game you should play a bit more (especially on wifi) with all battle characters to find out who you like best, and with supports you like. 

for the help koma's, zoro on luffy is a good idea, also you should try adding a triple jump help koma to your battle characters, it helps out especially on sudden death lol. The 2 triple jump help koma that i know of are eve from black cat and the red devil bat from eyeshield 21. naruto for me is a useless help koma lol.

you should also use a help koma which restores a little bit of your special bar, such as renji from bleach.

if you want to know more just pm me.

also, try this faq out, it has a list of all help koma and what they do etc, and also all battle chars and supports and how to unlock them:

Disc 2


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 24, 2007)

It takes a little bit to get down deck making, but once you got that down its a piece of cake. This will help you out alot too, it lists all of the effects of teh help komas:


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, 
Just curious but, are the 8 koma chars worth using?


----------



## SleepingDeath (Dec 24, 2007)

I wish they made an English version of this game...


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> Thanks,
> Just curious but, are the 8 koma chars worth using?



Yes cause they have the strongest specials but you need to be able to combo well and avoid ringouts even better or it will be hard for someone new to actually win with em.


> I wish they made an English version of this game...



This game works on any DS and you can import it and there's online guides so no knowledge of japanese is needed. You can buy it right now .


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2007)

does anyone want to battle.my code is 0731 3392 0690.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

itachi0982 said:


> does anyone want to battle.my code is 0731 3392 0690.



No big 3 infinites and glitches rules ok?


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> No big 3 infinites and glitches rules ok?


i dont glitch but what are 3 infinities and what is your friend code.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 24, 2007)

I'll battle. 
But i'm a complete noob so go easy on me


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> I'll battle.
> But i'm a complete noob so go easy on me


okay.but what is your code.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 24, 2007)

4639 7665 2643


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

itachi0982 said:


> i dont glitch but what are 3 infinities and what is your friend code.



3 koma trunks sena and seya are the big three , infinites are support/ttack sequences that happen infinitely till a char dies and those are inescapable and cheap.

My FC is : 279265904382 , i'll go make some coffee and add you and i'll be online in abotu 2 minutes. (if you agree to the above rules  )


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Dec 24, 2007)

Are you on Itachi? I am


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2007)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> Are you on Itachi? I am


yes i am on.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

OK i added ya both just in case...maybe all 3 of us can play...if you're new i can train ya i got more than 13.000 battles without counting the FC matches


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2007)

nice game everyone


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Only so much? I only used like 1/5 of my decks >.<.


----------



## itachi0982 (Dec 24, 2007)

i need to practice alot more and then i want to vs you dreikoo.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 24, 2007)

I think actually playing me is better than practice....cause you learn from your opponent how to combo supports etc.

That's how shion from here got good lol.


----------



## Dark Dragon (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey you guys, I've been looking this game for a while, and I decided that I should buy it.

I'm looking at a site called Play-Asia, and I want to know if they are reliable or not. Are they?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 25, 2007)

Dark Dragon said:


> Hey you guys, I've been looking this game for a while, and I decided that I should buy it.
> 
> I'm looking at a site called Play-Asia, and I want to know if they are reliable or not. Are they?



Yes it's the best site ever , i've bought stuff from there amounting to more than $400 and even when i moved states before an order reaching me i just had to go online and change my address and they sent it to my new one before i even was there...moving in a new house and finding Kingdom Hearts 2 final mix on the mail is something i wish everyone will experience once in their life .


----------



## Volken (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got this game today in the mail! 
I can't wait to play online and get my ass kicked by Japanese teenagers!


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I just got this game today in the mail!
> I can't wait to play online and get my ass kicked by Japanese teenagers!



And don't forget the greek-american young adults  .


----------



## Volken (Dec 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> And don't forget the greek-american young adults  .



And you're what, Indian I assume?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2007)

volken330 said:


> And you're what, Indian I assume?



Nope , i'm Greek and a bit american .


----------



## Volken (Dec 26, 2007)

Dreikoo said:


> Nope , i'm Greek and a bit american .



I was being sarcastic. 

It's been a long time since the game's release. Are there still plenty of people online?


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 26, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I was being sarcastic.
> 
> It's been a long time since the game's release. Are there still plenty of people online?



Yes of course , this is such a great game that it's still going up.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 30, 2007)

anyone for a battle...


----------



## Akatsubaki (Dec 31, 2007)

I ordered this game and its on its way, even though its in japanese its pretty easy to get a hang of right?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 31, 2007)

itachi0982 said:


> just curious,what is an r4.



A Device to perfectly emulate DS games. You also can lisen to MP3's and play homebrew stuff among other things.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm a big fan of JUS,My characters are Bobobo-bo,Kinnikuman and Franky,I hope they are making a new JUMP game with more characters


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 31, 2007)

jus is an awesome game, im looking forward to new sequel, but who knows if theres going to be one

and yeh its easy to get a hang of, you can also find translation faqs on internet, i you cant find just ask in this thread


----------



## Volken (Dec 31, 2007)

Is there a page with all your friend codes on it? The DS Friend Code thread had like five in it. It'd be useful so that we don't need to keep asking for each other's code.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Is there a page with all your friend codes on it? The DS Friend Code thread had like five in it. It'd be useful so that we don't need to keep asking for each other's code.



There's like 8 people with the game here and we've all added each other so there's no need for that.


----------



## Volken (Dec 31, 2007)

By the way, here's mine: 1891-0003-1514

But I'm really bad seeing as I got the game very recently. Once I'm better, I'll try to play with some of you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Dec 31, 2007)

volken330 said:


> By the way, here's mine: 1891-0003-1514
> 
> But I'm really bad seeing as I got the game very recently. Once I'm better, I'll try to play with some of you.



I think the only way you can get my level of good is to actually play me or someone of my level...otherwise it's gonna take you many months and even then i doubt you can reach it 100% . If ya wanna train sometime we can play , what's your online record ? I'm at 8500some losses 5800some wins.


----------



## Volken (Dec 31, 2007)

Probably like 1-3 or something. I just started playing online this evening and I got whooped by some guys.


----------



## Banshi (Dec 31, 2007)

yeah, dreikoo is the best out of everybody so far......but dont worry dreikoo, that will change soon.............really soon


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 31, 2007)

you got some serious play time on JUS dreikoo, and ive never battled you lol

anyone for a battle, if so pm, ill reply if im still online


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm up for playing.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 31, 2007)

edit: im going off the computer but ill still be on the DS


----------



## Ha-ri (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry had to go, maybe some other time?

EDIT: maybe later tonight? I'm free in an hour or two.

Sorry Busy Now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Banshi said:


> yeah, dreikoo is the best out of everybody so far......but dont worry dreikoo, that will change soon.............really soon



Keh....you might want to think that but remember that i'm only experimenting when i play you guys here...my best decks would make matches boring .

For example , you know of the hackers with the infinite SP who spam the big 3 right , well yesterday i destroyed a such hacker with gear 2 luffy while using kenshin 4...and he must have used trunks like 45 times in that round XD.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 2, 2008)

..............

I've been practicing and winning the majority of my fights, i go to alot of forums, i've even seen you on the gamespot forum, i thinks thas probably one of the best to go


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone please tell me how I can play online? My connection is good enough, considering I have played Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass online already. Can someone tell me which option I have to choose to play randomly with other people?


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I tried that, and it says: Member List. There are three boxes that say Searching...

I wait for a couple of minutes, and it makes me go back to the online menu again after a box that says CAUTION pops up. Is something wrong with my connection or something? It has all three bars, so I don't know what's wrong.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to have that problem, turned out it was something with my router. Check Nintendo's site for the recommended setup and compare it to yours.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 2, 2008)

happens to me sometimes, but only when im on a bad internet connection or something


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 3, 2008)

Banshi said:


> ..............
> 
> I've been practicing and winning the majority of my fights, i go to alot of forums, i've even seen you on the gamespot forum, i thinks thas probably one of the best to go



I think you mean gamefaqs....cause i never went to gamespot's forum.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 3, 2008)

it appears gamefaqs and gamespot are the same forum, i didnt know that


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

I haven't played this in a while.  Maybe I should jump in a game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

IM BACK SUCKERS!!!!!

Who wants to die?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 4, 2008)

where u bin at shion lol, 

i havent played this game properly in ages, id have to say im somewhat rusty


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

Didn't I tell you guys?^^^

I had a vacation for two weeks in Mexico....

Just got back today.....

...Im aching for a proper JUS battle.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll play.

Major rusty, though.  And I think I have one really unfair deck, but whatever.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

ok, ill host


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

Voice chat on, hosting........


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

Wowwwww, you are fuckin amazing.  Plus I'm mad rusty.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

its ok...

im super rusty as well....


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

Disconnecting?


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm up for playing, anyone?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm hosting.

Hopefully I'll stand more of a chance against you.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 4, 2008)

ill play

and shion said he had to go...


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright I'm in....


I keep getting booted.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 4, 2008)

brb gotta eat,

battle later...


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

Eh?  I don't see you.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 4, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Eh?  I don't see you.



I'm thetechkid on JUS.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

Gonna go after this one.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 4, 2008)

That was pretty fun, I wasn't counting but it seemed like 50/50 on the games.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

Most definitely.  But I was really surprised with my Fuusuke deck.  It worked out much better than I thought it would.

By the way, hosting again.


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah Sorry I thought we were done so I stopped monitoring the thread. Well maybe some other time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

ill play... got back


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm here but let's see if I have any chance of actually winning more than two rounds (one of which I admit was a bit cheap).


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm... i seem to be a bit busy.

Can you wait a few minutes before I log on?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll go back on, then.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

God dammit....

Missed you....

I wonder where Dreiko has gone to.....

I want to battle him too.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2008)

anyone for a battle...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

If you're still on Gix, i will battle you.

I just came home from buying Medal of Honor 2, I played WiFi, it's pretty good.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 5, 2008)

lol im stuck in some battles with the jus chat box thingy this is a new link 



ill be on ther


----------



## Masaki (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone around?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

I am^^^

Want to battle?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, signing on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

ill host......


----------



## Masaki (Jan 5, 2008)

Gotta go soon.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

me too......

lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2008)

Good games dude.

Keep battling on WiFi, you'll be a master in no time.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 5, 2008)

Seems I'm back quicker than expected.  Want to battle again?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 6, 2008)

anyone for a battle... im hosting, names skyking on jus


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll play.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 6, 2008)

im hosting...


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 6, 2008)

those were some gd games


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone around right now?


----------



## Banshi (Jan 6, 2008)

.........i am


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Banshi said:


> .........i am



so am I.

who wants to fight?


----------



## Banshi (Jan 6, 2008)

ok, i'll host in a sec


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

ok............


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

logged on.......


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

chat on......

hosting.......


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 6, 2008)

WHy you fat lard!!!! ill play u...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

get out...........


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 6, 2008)

What a cheeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaater!!!!!!!!!  

just kidding...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

get out of the game.......


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 6, 2008)

Quitter!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

who was that guy?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Whoops, forgot I posted here.

Still around?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

ya. me, bro, and banshi

join


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Yo gotta go.

Edit:  Aaaaaand back


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Yo gotta go.
> 
> Edit:  Aaaaaand back



good 2v2 guys.

that was CRAZY


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah but I was usually on the losing end.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry bout that^

I was putting teams in order.,..

Fun though, right?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, it was.

Want to play now?  Hosting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

ehhhhn......

fine, ill join


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

put chat on.......


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Chat on?  Alright then...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 6, 2008)

You and your damn college......,

good games man, your rustiness will leave you in no time.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 6, 2008)

Well, at least at school you're allowed to be lazy, senior.

And my rustiness is almost gone.  I don't think I was that much better than I am now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

We shall see.

Keep battling me and I will teach you to be a God.

lol


----------



## Masaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Honestly, I can't even think of another deck to make right now.

Bah.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn... Played it the other day and got RAPED online... Well... Almost won once, but mostly raped lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 7, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Damn... Played it the other day and got RAPED online... Well... Almost won once, but mostly raped lol



Well yeah if you don't keep playing day after day you can get rusty very fast...i play at least 30 mins a day even of the busiest of days to keep myself sharp.


----------



## Banshi (Jan 7, 2008)

me too........


----------



## Masaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone want to play?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

hell yes......^


----------



## Masaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright, hosting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

ok, chat on......


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2008)

gg masaki.

Gotta get up for school early....


----------



## Masaki (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh yeah, high school.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

YOU ASSHOLE!!!^^^

Will you be on today?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 9, 2008)

im on right now, dont no for how long though


----------



## Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

I can probably play after dinner.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I can probably play after dinner.



im on.... hosting...... chat on


----------



## Masaki (Jan 9, 2008)

Alright, on my way.

Edit: Not seeing you so now I'm hosting.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2008)

Good games yesterday man.

Playing with you made my pissed off mood go away.

Thanks.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 10, 2008)

Haha, nice.

I made another new deck and altered a few other ones.  Though I can probably say the new one isn't anything great.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 11, 2008)

Awww man we really need a new Jump soon eh?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Gon said:


> Awww man we really need a new Jump soon eh?



Well, how many new characters would be put in?  All I can think of is Brooke, maybe Team Hebi, Nell, Cell, and maybe some other newly revealed characters from other manga.  Of all of them, I can only think of Cell being playable.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 11, 2008)

just cell eh, hmm theres a lot i can think of that should be included as battle chars in a new jump game but unforutunately most of the chars i want probs wont show up if thers another sequel


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> just cell eh, hmm theres a lot i can think of that should be included as battle chars in a new jump game but unforutunately most of the chars i want probs wont show up if thers another sequel



Well, come to think of it, Hajime no Ippo and Beet the Vandel Buster should be included with their respective main characters in the title and Takamura.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> just cell eh, hmm theres a lot i can think of that should be included as battle chars in a new jump game but unforutunately most of the chars i want probs wont show up if thers another sequel



There IS going to be a sequel.

AT the end of the JUS game, it said to be continued...

Most didn't catch that cuz they cant read Jap, but there will most definately be a sequel.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> There IS going to be a sequel.
> 
> AT the end of the JUS game, it said to be continued...
> 
> Most didn't catch that cuz they cant read Jap, but there will most definately be a sequel.



Couldn't at the time, anyway.

But at least now I know it is something like すずく or something.

And want to play?  I'll go host.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2008)

Im in school right now ATM....

....damn it.

Im being an ass to my teacher, so im just on the net.

Maybe in a couple of hours?

Ill PM you.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Well, come to think of it, Hajime no Ippo and Beet the Vandel Buster should be included with their respective main characters in the title and Takamura.



vandel buster... cool, not many people appreciate or rather know about that series, i watched all the episodes but coudnt find any manga for it...

and ye takamura and ippo would be some good battle chars

so there is going to be a sequel, hopefully some where in this year...

when u guys are on, pm me too, if I login at the right time lol i'll play too... we can always get a 4th player...


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> vandel buster... cool, not many people appreciate or rather know about that series, i watched all the episodes but coudnt find any manga for it...



Yeah, they stopped subbing at Excellion episode 25, I think.  And I actually buy the manga (making it the only one I do so with) because there's no scans online.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 11, 2008)

I want to see some Yakitake Japan and Hatsukoi Limited support characters.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 11, 2008)

Gon said:


> I want to see some Yakitake Japan and Hatsukoi Limited support characters.



hatsukoi chars would be interesting to see, definitely.

yamamoto, and the lot of em

anyone for a battle.........?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 11, 2008)

ill battle ya dreikoo

ive got just enough time for a few games

dont have ur fc though...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 11, 2008)

It's 279265904382 , added ya and hosting right now.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey what happened?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Yo sup.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Yo sup.



Wanna play?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Wanna play?



Seems I didn't get this message for a while but if you're still around then yes.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Seems I didn't get this message for a while but if you're still around then yes.



OK...just finished my dinner so nice timing btw .


----------



## Masaki (Jan 11, 2008)

What the hell.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 11, 2008)

Great games man .

What's yoru online record? I just recently reached 6000some wins and 8700some losses .

That's enough for me...now i wanna play some narutimate accel 2 .


----------



## Masaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Great games man .
> 
> What's yoru online record? I just recently reached 6000some wins and 8700some losses .
> 
> That's enough for me...now i wanna play some narutimate accel 2 .



Considering how a huge majority of my games were against you or Shion I don't even want to check.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 12, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Considering how a huge majority of my games were against you or Shion I don't even want to check.



Don't worry the FC matches don't go into that record , only in your record with that specific person. 

If i'd take all my FC matches into account i'd have like 1500 more victories .

Btw did you learn anything form playing me? I dunno like how to link combos or what supports work with what chars.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Don't worry the FC matches don't go into that record , only in your record with that specific person.
> 
> If i'd take all my FC matches into account i'd have like 1500 more victories .
> 
> Btw did you learn anything form playing me? I dunno like how to link combos or what supports work with what chars.



In that case, I haven't played outside FCs.

And not really because I know I'll never be able to pull them off.  Trying to use combos I learned from Shion ended up in me being speed blitz'd.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone around?

Preferably someone who I stand a chance against.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 12, 2008)

anyone for battle?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2008)

WTF is with this?!??!!

When im not here, Dreiko shows up!!!!

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!

....Back on topic:

I will be on tomorrow gentlemen.. (Gix and Masaki)

If you guys wanna do a 3 man FFA, im down with that.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Sure, why not?

Compared to Dreikoo, I actually stand a chance against you.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 14, 2008)

just giv a shout for a time, and ill be on later, im home all day anyways


----------



## Masaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Yo sup


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> Compared to Dreikoo, I actually stand a chance against you.



...what's this supposed to mean?!!?!


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 15, 2008)

anyone up for a round


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2008)

...Its kind of too late...

Ill battle tomorrow.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 15, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> ...what's this supposed to mean?!!?!



That means I had one win against Dreikoo while every now and then I can steal a lucky win from you.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 15, 2008)

Masaki said:


> That means I had one win against Dreikoo while every now and then I can steal a lucky win from you.



1 win in 70 matches and cause i used a 1 deck char and you got me when i was out of jumps with the guy who throws you off the edge XD.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2008)

how do I find my friend code?

Also do I get anything for completing every mission requirement?  Out of every mission I'm now only missing 3 requirements combined (KOing Ichigo and Arale with 2 and 3 special attacks in the boss tower and ring outing Dio or Frieza with Anna in the Shaman King world) I apparently don't get any komas for completing these individually.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 16, 2008)

Admiral Akainu said:


> how do I find my friend code?
> 
> Also do I get anything for completing every mission requirement?  Out of every mission I'm now only missing 3 requirements combined (KOing Ichigo and Arale with 2 and 3 special attacks in the boss tower and ring outing Dio or Frieza with Anna in the Shaman King world) I apparently don't get any komas for completing these individually.



You do get koma , just not from every single one of them , also once you do all of em including the secret ones you unlock something there too.

To find your fc you need to connect online once and then go to the screed with a DS on the friend options menu.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 16, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> 1 win in 70 matches and cause i used a 1 deck char and you got me when i was out of jumps with the guy who throws you off the edge XD.



You were out of jumps?

I was wondering why you didn't go back up.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> You do get koma , just not from every single one of them , also once you do all of em including the secret ones you unlock something there too.
> 
> To find your fc you need to connect online once and then go to the screed with a DS on the friend options menu.



Yo drekoo long time no see where did you buy this game? I know you live sorta near me because of pokemon diamond and pearl...Did you order it online?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 17, 2008)

BlackSmoke said:


> Yo drekoo long time no see where did you buy this game? I know you live sorta near me because of pokemon diamond and pearl...Did you order it online?



I bought it around march of 07. And yes i imported it from playasia.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2008)

VS me Dreiko goddammit.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone want to vs between now and sunday?  I go back to college monday.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 18, 2008)

i will

somwhere before 5pm this forums time

thats normally a suitable time 

just pm me


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2008)

OK, will be there.

I really want to battle.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh you people posting while I'm asleep. 

Edit: Hosting atm


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 18, 2008)

I really want to battle though for some reason I can never connect but my PS3 can and my Wii as well, anyone have a solution?


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 19, 2008)

anyone for battle


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I REALLY wish I could...

....injured my right hand during boxing practice 2 days ago....


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 19, 2008)

injured it... damn, dont no how ya accomplished that one... i once remember my jaw being bust up, but never my fist...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

I hit the sandbag incorrectly.

I was trying to do fast jabs and working on my speed.

I loosened my arm so I could hit faster, and I hit the bag with my fist kind of loose.

My fingers went first, and a CRACK.

so yeah....

Looks like I can't play JUS for a few days... hopefully not weeks.


----------



## Masaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, second to last day at home.

I wanna go back to college.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2008)

How come?^^^

Isn't being at home good?


----------



## Masaki (Jan 19, 2008)

Hell no.

Boring as hell and my parents annoy me.  Plus all of my friends are there.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 20, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I hit the sandbag incorrectly.
> 
> I was trying to do fast jabs and working on my speed.
> 
> ...



ah, i see... well hopefully not weeks eh

and a JUS battle today, later on perhaps...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I went to the doctor this morning.

He said that my fingers were "over bent".

Wtf is that?

Anyways, yeah, he said I can begin "light" practice again on wednesday....

Oh well, guess I can begin JUS on Wed!!!!

HELL YAH!


----------



## Masaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Currently here.  Let me know if you want to vs after my dinner.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 21, 2008)

damn... i got my internet router turned off too early T.T

i wanted to battle


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 21, 2008)

Been having alot of problems with my wireless setup and I won't be able to play untill I get a Nintendo Wireless Adapter. >_>


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 22, 2008)

a wireless adaptor, i remember when i was thinking of getting one and then my parents went and got a router for a laptop that they just bought lol, i was lucky at the time, it sucks when a router messes up...


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> a wireless adaptor, i remember when i was thinking of getting one and then my parents went and got a router for a laptop that they just bought lol, i was lucky at the time, it sucks when a router messes up...



Its not that it messed up, its that the other computer in my house/network is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and won't see anything but WPA Personal Security Mode. And the DS  won't see/connect to it. -__-


----------



## Ha-ri (Jan 23, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> WEP i think is the one that works with DS and if ur com uses WPA only, ur screwed unless u can somehow compensate... a usb device lol



I already know that, and i said i need to get a usb adapter. stupid nintendo DS wireless.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 25, 2008)

edited: battle anyone


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey guys... How's it goin'? =)


----------



## Vago (Feb 6, 2008)

Where did you guys bought this game?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 6, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Where did you guys bought this game?


----------



## Dark fox (Feb 7, 2008)

Aikou no Itami said:


> Where did you guys bought this game?



Play asia/ Ebay

Also try gamestop or other gamestores sometimes they have imported games like jump

Anyway anyone wanna battle me? Rules no Big 3, just pm ill give you my fc and we can have some battles


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 7, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Hey guys... How's it goin'? =)



long time mugi 

tbh i havent played JUS in a while... may do if someone wants to battle?


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> long time mugi
> 
> tbh i havent played JUS in a while... may do if someone wants to battle?



Me neither... Either I've had something else to play or havn't played anything at all... I'm a lazy gamer these days, so to say  
Too lazy to play, that is 

Either that or I've had something else to do... 
I might play i bit soon though if anyone wants a round or two ^^ I warn you... I will suck balls at the game!


----------



## Xell (Feb 14, 2008)

Finally started playing this game.

Wifi mode is fun (I'm getting slaughtered though.. Lol).

I'm playing a fan translated version of the game on my DS. It's not finished yet, so if any of you want to help, just say and I'll tell you what you have to do.


----------



## Inuzuka_Kiba (Feb 15, 2008)

i just started playing this the other night after not playing it for months.

im rly bad again, but i was never good anyways so oh well

lol

i havent seen any gem farmers (w/e theyre called) since i started playing again


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 15, 2008)

gem farmers lol

havent seen them for a while either since i havent played daily like i used to... its more like once every 2 weeks if i can be asked now with this game... im just waiting for ssbb tbh


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 16, 2008)

Gem farmers? 
You mean there's some special ways to get gems? The only way I know (through wi-fi) is by winning. 

Gixa, I'm waiting for brawl too... But sadly, I live in Europe so I'm gonna be able to get it once it comes out here which means I will have to wait for-fucking-ever!
Fuck PAL and fuck region-locked consoles!


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 16, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Gem farmers?
> You mean there's some special ways to get gems? The only way I know (through wi-fi) is by winning.
> 
> Gixa, I'm waiting for brawl too... But sadly, I live in Europe so I'm gonna be able to get it once it comes out here which means I will have to wait for-fucking-ever!
> Fuck PAL and fuck region-locked consoles!



 PAL region............................

............................
....

... i live in the PAL region too which annoys me to no ends 

i dont need nymore gems lol... since i unlocked everything in the game months ago, in the 1st month i got it lol

easiest way to get gems was to play in the adventure mode and go to the different levels... there are some levels/stages in which theres a points battle... so u just go wild and beat the crap out of the AI until ur satisfied with the number of gems u got lol


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 16, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> PAL region............................
> 
> ............................
> ....
> ...



I wish there was something you could do against region-locks... I know you can mod your console... But I'm talking about some official region-free shit. What's wrong with making the wii region-free from the beginning since they made the DS region-free? I can't figure out their logic! 

Cool! I want to unlock everything too... Any recommendations on levels to replay and kick ass on? Dunno where to find a points battle in story mode... Don't feel like going through all of them to find one. Do you remember which one you usually played?


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 16, 2008)

PS3 is also region free...360 too i think.


As for gem farmers...unless all 3 sport the big 3 they're usually fun to take down .

I got all my gems from just playing online back in the day i was new to the game...it made me stop being a noob in the game as well as allowed me to unlock everything .


----------



## Xell (Feb 16, 2008)

Why does this game get so fucking hard?

I've almost thrown my DS at a wall so many times because I can't do a certain mission.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^ cant do a certain mission?

which ones? i never found ny missions hard... i remeber finishing all the missions to the end within a week... and then it took me another month to get enough gems to unlock everything...

i remember playin on one of the ultimate muscle levels... and also one of the eyeshield 21 missions... cant remeber exactly which mission it was for either but one gave you a gd amount of red gems and the other was green... for yellow you should go to one o the dr slump missions... i think?


----------



## Xell (Feb 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ cant do a certain mission?
> 
> which ones? i never found ny missions hard... i remeber finishing all the missions to the end within a week... and then it took me another month to get enough gems to unlock everything...
> 
> i remember playin on one of the ultimate muscle levels... and also one of the eyeshield 21 missions... cant remeber exactly which mission it was for either but one gave you a gd amount of red gems and the other was green... for yellow you should go to one o the dr slump missions... i think?



Well I've done them now. But they were usually ones which involves beating a charcter with a special attack 3 times or something and I wasn't able to because I would keep getting a ring out.

Doesn't really matter now.

I done the Planet JUMP now. Now I gotta unlock the rest of the Komas.


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 17, 2008)

Xell said:


> Why does this game get so fucking hard?
> 
> I've almost thrown my DS at a wall so many times because I can't do a certain mission.



Lol if you're angry at the ingame stuff then you'll really hate the online...they're really easy compared to that.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

online can get very annoying at the beginning cos ya keep losing... about 8/10 times 

at least i did... but after 100/200 games on wifi u get better and pick up some decent win streaks...


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 17, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> online can get very annoying at the beginning cos ya keep losing... about 8/10 times
> 
> at least i did... but after 100/200 games on wifi u get better and pick up some decent win streaks...



Yeah sounds about right.

btw i'm abotu to reach 9999 on my total match record on the random .


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 17, 2008)

^  done JUS over eh... if JUS was ssbb then that would have happened within the first month tbh for me ssbb will have to wait until the PAL release *sigh*

i havent played JUS gain in ages... i think im on 1000 something total game play on wifi with 600 + wins...


----------



## Xell (Feb 17, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol if you're angry at the ingame stuff then you'll really hate the online...they're really easy compared to that.



Well, the reason I get angry over the ingame stuff is because I'm worried I won't be able to advance and get all the Komas so I can use them online.

I've already played online a couple times anyways. Keep on losing (with the occasional win) but it's still fun.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 18, 2008)

^ i see, well u need a lot of gems to unlock everything, more you play the more you get on wifi, 

the ingame stuff is easy if you get used to some chars/decks to get you all the komas unlocked, after that go online with different decks and use all the chars then to play a few hundred games  and then return to story mode to see the difference in completing missions lol

im just ranting but ye... does nyone wonna battle on wifi within the next 5hrs?


----------



## Xell (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I'm unlocking all the komas now and need to get lots of gems. This could be a pain in the ass, but I'm glad I've finished the game (more or less). 

I love the Wifi mode. The otherday, I was playing with some Gem Farmers and someone kept attacking them, so they killed that person and that person left the game (you can tell by the sudden lag).

Well, we then entered sudden death and it went down to 4 seconds. At this point, I felt I had nothing to lose, and I was playing as Lenalee from D.Gray-man. They were in practically the same spot and I used that kick combo which kicks them in the air and then kicks them down. Ringed them both out.

Felt damn good.. But then I felt bad after. ;_;


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 20, 2008)

^ 

it does feel gd to beat down ppl and win hehe

if you ever wanna battle on wifi pm me


----------



## Xell (Feb 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^
> 
> it does feel gd to beat down ppl and win hehe
> 
> if you ever wanna battle on wifi pm me



Yeah. Will do. 

Aurgh, getting Gems is proving to be long and tiresome. Most I can get is 132 gems a game. And those are only Power gems. Soon I'm going to have to get Knowledge and Laughter gems. ;_;


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 20, 2008)

^ that was the only annoying point to the game bk when i still played it daily, i wasnt the only one collecting gems though, my sibling did half of the work  that meant it was twice as fast...

once u unlock everything ull be able relax and just beatdown on wifi mode


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 20, 2008)

Well I was able to finally order a Nintendo usb adaptor, so soon I'll be able to play online again!


----------



## Xell (Feb 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ^ that was the only annoying point to the game bk when i still played it daily, i wasnt the only one collecting gems though, my sibling did half of the work  that meant it was twice as fast...
> 
> once u unlock everything ull be able relax and just beatdown on wifi mode



Well, I'm just in the Quiz mode tapping A quickly while watching TV. By tapping A, you will usually get atleast 10 - 15 questions right or more if you're lucky.

10 questions will get you 50 strength, knowledge and laughter gems. It's boring, but quick I guess.

I'm just worried I'll run out of Blue, Purple and White gems.  

It'll all be worth it though.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 21, 2008)

Ha-ri said:


> Well I was able to finally order a Nintendo usb adaptor, so soon I'll be able to play online again!



cool... giv a shout when u wanna battle

@xel ~ that is an ok way to get gems but i got bored of that way and started doing the missions, after i got bored of them lol i went onto wifi and just accumulated wins, even though i lost twice the amount of time lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 22, 2008)

Just reached 9999 matches . (with more than 7000 wins)


----------



## Xell (Feb 22, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @xel ~ that is an ok way to get gems but i got bored of that way and started doing the missions, after i got bored of them lol i went onto wifi and just accumulated wins, even though i lost twice the amount of time lol



It's not so bad when you watch TV or use the computer while doing it. I only have 4,000 of them though. I might wait until I have 20,000 until I use them. 



Dreikoo said:


> Just reached 9999 matches . (with more than 7000 wins)



Congratulations.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 22, 2008)

u still playing this game dreikoo 

i just cant be asked with it unless someone from this thread challenges lol hopefully a sequel will show up soon and i can start playing that instead 

@dreikoo ~ u ever played a guy named solequincy/someone with a DS name Pauunch from gamefaqs... he only uses battle chars... doesnt bother with supports... he was pretty gd at the game

@xel ~ lol id still bored easy


----------



## Xell (Feb 23, 2008)

Wasn't much activity on Wifi today.

I finally found an opponent and I was player 2 and he was player 1. I tell ya.. This guy was so annoying. He kept choosing stages which would suit him. Whenever I beat him 3 times, he'd start being cheap and spamming a certain combo with Lenalee which kept ringing me out. 

List of stupid things he kept doing:

1. Lenalee Combo.

2. Freeza Combo

3. Running away until time was up

4. Running away when I would be winning

He did way more than that, but that was the highlight. Still got a lot of gems from him though and I even decided to be cheap back to him (spamming Killua's special on the very slippery level >:3)


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 24, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> u still playing this game dreikoo
> 
> i just cant be asked with it unless someone from this thread challenges lol hopefully a sequel will show up soon and i can start playing that instead
> 
> ...



I've played solequincy many times...but yeah he only uses battle chars when he fights weak people , he used some very interesting combos with suports trust me .


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 25, 2008)

@xel theres a lot of spam moves ye... just have to get used to avoiding getting hit/into them

after a while you'll get used to those spams and then some new ones will pop up 

just try to get used to playing with some battle chars and supports, that normally helps in improving timing and combo's faster

after a while ask for a battle in here... somone should hopefully fighta ya lol

@dreikoo ~ ye he started using two supports right near the end of our 11 battles lol... when i finally defeated him a 2nd time... which is nothing special since i got wooped 9 times by him lol... but i tell ya one thing... its gonna be different when brawl comes out ... since thats a completely different ball game... just have to wait for it to come out in PAL region now


----------



## Dreikoo (Feb 25, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @xel theres a lot of spam moves ye... just have to get used to avoiding getting hit/into them
> 
> after a while you'll get used to those spams and then some new ones will pop up
> 
> ...



Yeah well pal brawl will be out during fall of 08...so i doubt that XD.


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I got my usb adapter today in the mail, but can't play well with the cast. I wanna play though so anyone want to play later?


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 29, 2008)

ill play ya... i havent checked this thread lately though lol

@dreikoo ~ we will have to see about it eh... ... 
gonna be able to play brawl next wednesday 
thx to a uni m8 getting the US version of it... he has a US wii so it all gd


----------



## Ha-ri (Feb 29, 2008)

Are you still on gixa786? Wanna play?


----------



## Dreikoo (Mar 1, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ill play ya... i havent checked this thread lately though lol
> 
> @dreikoo ~ we will have to see about it eh... ...
> gonna be able to play brawl next wednesday
> thx to a uni m8 getting the US version of it... he has a US wii so it all gd



Lets hope we have no lag..if we can even connect.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

^ tru... also, the wii freeloader disk is out now too... so im gonna order my own US version of brawl 

@hari - im on now lol


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 1, 2008)

Well since we keep getting on at different times, lets arrange a time so we don't constantly miss each other by an hour or two.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

im on now...


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 1, 2008)

Are you still on?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

ye... just a few games though
u host i be on in a sec

need to find DS lol


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 1, 2008)

alright, i'll host then


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

yo itachi... wanna battle as well?


----------



## itachi0982 (Mar 1, 2008)

can i join


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

join hari's game if u hav his fc


----------



## itachi0982 (Mar 1, 2008)

ok i will .


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

if nyone else wants to play giv a shout

@hari ~ some other ppl wanna join... shall i host or do you want to


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 1, 2008)

you could host this time


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

alrite... so who's gonna join? besides me and ha-ri


EDIT: GG's guys


----------



## itachi0982 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice game everyone.would give reps but i must spread around more reps before giving it to you guys again


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 1, 2008)

That was fun, Good Game.

@Gixa786: I already repped you, i'll do it again when I can.

@itaxhi982: Don't worry about it, it was still fun.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 7, 2008)

nyone for battle...?


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 8, 2008)

I'd be up for a battle, either tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 9, 2008)

damn... missed ya post by miles lol

o well ill be on later if nyone wants to battle in approximately 3/4hrs


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 9, 2008)

I can play tomorrow after school if you want to.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

ye ill be on... just pm me a time as in how many hours from when u pm'd will u be on, hopefully ill come and check nfan when u do


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

you up for a game now?


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

ye im hosting now...


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't see the room, weird..


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

let me try restartin DS then


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

That was fun, Good Game.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

ggame ye


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

I'll go rep like 50 people now So i Can rep you again dammit!


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

lol i aint fussed 

are you getting brawl or have it by any chance ha-ri?


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah I do, I got it at midnight release.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

lol

im still waitin for mine to be delivered... should be here by fri/sat... u lucky ppl are already brawling without me


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

lol yeah, I was playing wifi before our match with my friends on the east coast, t'is fun.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

i had a chance to play the game today despite living in the UK ... but i coudnt be asked heading to uni just to go play brawl, because i know i have a chance to play the japanese version on wednesdays nyways lol

its a gd game... but for some reason i keep thinking that melee mechanics will work with brawl... they just dont *sigh* my fave char so far has to be ike


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah same, Ike is really fun.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

u unlocked all chars yet?

the easiest way i think is to play 450 vs matches


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah it is, got like half of them so far, just kinda lazy atm.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 10, 2008)

i see lol

well ill be sure to let u know when i get it so we can battle


----------



## Ha-ri (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

Im backkkkkkkk


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 27, 2008)

i c u lol

thought u were banned until end of april from games area


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

So did I.

Guess they let me out early.

Thank God.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 27, 2008)

ye this thread was kinda deaded once u got banned lol

u up for smash brawl later


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 27, 2008)

I guess.

If i have time, yeah.


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh god.

Some cock I was vsing on wi-fi had 3-koma Trunks in all his decks.

EVERYTIME, I had him in my grasp with a combo, he used it. It was fucking pathetic

Yeah, his name is 'King wi-fi', if any of you meet him randomly on wi-fi, be sure to bring out your most broken deck and own him.

I had to bring out my 6-koma Momotaro and 3-koma Hitsugaya deck to beat him, because I just couldn't get close to him without him using fucking 3-koma Trunks.

And, sometimes he would jump off the edge on purpose if I was owning him. He's the worst 3-koma Trunks player I've ever vs'd. Man..


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

I hate loser players like that....

the can't play for shit.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 5, 2008)

Xell said:


> Oh god.
> 
> Some cock I was vsing on wi-fi had 3-koma Trunks in all his decks.
> 
> ...



i hardly play brawl... let alone JUS lol

u still up for a game sometime xel?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 5, 2008)

I wish i still had my wireless router.....


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 6, 2008)

^ what did u do to it? lol


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i hardly play brawl... let alone JUS lol
> 
> u still up for a game sometime xel?



Sure. What's your FC.

Mine's: 0387-8169-1568

I don't mind the Big 3 being used, but as long as they don't get overused. I won't be using any myself though.


----------



## BlueFox! (Apr 6, 2008)

I loved this game....but people fagged it up too quickly over at the other forums I'm on.But hey at least sex is better....even though I'm a virgin ANYWAY I just like the idea they brought alot of animes together.I'll post my FC(Probably never gonna play) soon so bye bye for now


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

BlueFox! said:


> I loved this game....but people fagged it up too quickly over at the other forums I'm on.But hey at least sex is better....even though I'm a virgin ANYWAY I just like the idea they brought alot of animes together.I'll post my FC(Probably never gonna play) soon so bye bye for now



Play with us.

Unlike other forums, we actually know how to play fair.

You might even come across pro players in our midst.


----------



## BlueFox! (Apr 6, 2008)

I feel so welcome on these forums....thx guys! btw I cant find my DS atm but once I'll promise to add people and give me FC to you guys.
Gekiranger time!


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2008)

HAHAH FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.

Me and some other guy owned a hacker. 

This hacker was using Sasuke and had auto guard as well as unlimited SP. Well, the guy who helped me own him was using Dio, and used Dio's MUDA MUDA MUDA special. The Sasuke was out of the 'arena' and trying to get back in, but I stopped him being able to by continuously punching him away as Gear 2 Luffy. :3 

He's owned us quite a few times now though ;_;

One of the weird things I've noticed is the fact that he seems to have a Sasuke Support Koma as well as his Battle Koma. It uses Chidori. Also the fact that half way through one of these matches, he was able to make himself invincible and I wasn't able to hit him.

And, one last thing, is the fact that he was able to charge a Chidori for atleast 20 seconds.

Damn hackers, just no fun.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 6, 2008)

Xell said:


> Sure. What's your FC.
> 
> Mine's: 0387-8169-1568
> 
> I don't mind the Big 3 being used, but as long as they don't get overused. I won't be using any myself though.



lol... we on this thread never used big 3 unless u wanted to have a spam war 

but ye, ill giv fc once i get bk home to my DS lol

ALSO, you can charge chidori as long as u want lol by circling the d-pad constantly


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

True^

Xell, you have all the right to feel like a badass.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 6, 2008)

^ that he does


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

Xell said:


> HAHAH FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSS.
> 
> Me and some other guy owned a hacker.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I hate hackers too.

I once fought one that used unlimited SP and spammed Father-Son Kamehameha and Blue Eyes White Dragon.

Edit: Oh, and by the way, I found one room in my school that allows me to do Wifi.


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ALSO, you can charge chidori as long as u want lol by circling the d-pad constantly



Ahh! I did not know that.



"Shion" said:


> Xell, you have all the right to feel like a badass.



Wooooo.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

MASAKI!!!!

WELCOME BACK, YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 6, 2008)

i definitely wanna play JUS now... everyone seems to have woken bk up lol

a team battle ffa sounds gd right about now


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i definitely wanna play JUS now... everyone seems to have woken bk up lol
> 
> a team battle ffa sounds gd right about now



Yeah, I'm looking forward to it 

I didn't know Masaki played Jump Ultimate Stars :amazed 

I assume he uses Luffy a lot :3.

Also, Shion, is that character in your avatar a Saint Seiya character?


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> MASAKI!!!!
> 
> WELCOME BACK, YOU SON OF A BITCH!!!!



Yo whats up?

Oh, and keep in mind that the room I can go to is not exactly in the same building I live in.



Xell said:


> Yeah, I'm looking forward to it
> 
> I didn't know Masaki played Jump Ultimate Stars :amazed
> 
> ...



I do use Luffy a lot, but for some reason I enjoy using Killua (despite hating HxH) and Fuusuke the most (if Fuusuke had more power, then I'd have one of the best solo decks ever).


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 6, 2008)

Can you play this game on an American DS? Also, is Deidara a playable character? And should I still get the game even though I don't know Japanese?


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Yes, no, there's translations on Gamefaqs


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2008)

Masaki said:


> I do use Luffy a lot, but for some reason I enjoy using Killua (despite hating HxH) and Fuusuke the most (if Fuusuke had more power, then I'd have one of the best solo decks ever).



Lol, wow, you have to be the only person I know who hates Hunter x Hunter. 

Yeah, Killua's great, but it's just a shame he's a knowledge character. It would be nice to have a power / laughter alternative or something.


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 6, 2008)

No Deidara?  Then I probably won't get it. To expensive.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

Xell said:


> Lol, wow, you have to be the only person I know who hates Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> Yeah, Killua's great, but it's just a shame he's a knowledge character. It would be nice to have a power / laughter alternative or something.



Greed Island killed it.

Yeah, but even among those two, I'm better with Fuusuke because he has a lot of speed.  I tried putting power up abilities into the solo deck, but even then it's hard to finish off my enemies (and I can't sudden death well due to a lack of platforms).


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 6, 2008)

Does it have Envy?


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2008)

FMA isn't in Shounen Jump. 

Anyway, I'm out.


----------



## Xell (Apr 6, 2008)

Masaki said:


> Greed Island killed it.
> 
> Yeah, but even among those two, I'm better with Fuusuke because he has a lot of speed.  I tried putting power up abilities into the solo deck, but even then it's hard to finish off my enemies (and I can't sudden death well due to a lack of platforms).



I've never used Fuusuke before, but from who I've vs'd who do use him, I know he's very annoying to be against. 



Uurin said:


> Does it have Envy?



Lol, no. Fullmetal Alchemist isn't a Shounen Jump manga.


----------



## Akasuna no Sasori (Apr 6, 2008)

Then I definately won't get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

Xell said:


> Yeah, I'm looking forward to it
> 
> I didn't know Masaki played Jump Ultimate Stars :amazed
> 
> ...



Yeah, he is the Gold Saint of Aries....

......his name is Shion.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 6, 2008)

fc is 3265-2355-6879 for JUS

add me, since i added ya xell... and also nyone else that adds me, pm me


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 6, 2008)

Whadup? 

I'm itchin' to play some jus! Who's on?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 6, 2008)

At this moment, nobody.

lol


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

i went off nfan 5 mins after posting that i think... i missed mugi's post by only 30 mins, thats annoying


----------



## Xell (Apr 7, 2008)

Okay, Gixa, I added you.

Sorry I didn't vs you last night. I was feeling tired.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

^ kk xel

giv a shout later when ur up for a battle


----------



## Xell (Apr 7, 2008)

I swear, today was a terrible day on wi-fi.

Literally every battle I was in, there was atleast one person using 3-koma Trunks, 3-koma Sena or 3-koma Seiya.

Drove me batshit insane.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 7, 2008)

lol i just tried wifi random battle... took forever to find someone to play

finally got a ffa going on after ages of waiting, seems like i got some of my rust off since there was one gd player

im on now if nyone wants a JUS battle


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 7, 2008)

I hate ppl who can't play and refer to just the big 3.


----------



## Xell (Apr 8, 2008)

I was getting so sick of it, I was almost tempted to make a 3-koma Trunks deck to vs their Big 3 decks. But I was worried I would start using it in normal battles and become an unskilled ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Ahh well, it's not as bad today.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 8, 2008)

nyone on for a game?


----------



## Mugiwara (Apr 12, 2008)

Why does it has to be that no one is online at the same time as me at any time?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 13, 2008)

i cud say the same thing lol

well ill be on later, hopefully someone else will be on as well


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

Man, how much i desire to go on wifi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 13, 2008)

lol @ shion

nyone up for a match...?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 13, 2008)

how i WISH i could.

Have you made any new teams gix?


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 14, 2008)

^  if you mean decks? then yes, i have, plenty of them... i actually changed my entire 25 decks (since the other 25 are my brothers)

if you didnt mean decks then o well 

my new fave one is the hiei and inui combo... always works on unsuspecting ppl


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 14, 2008)

I wish I could see that stuff.


----------



## Xell (Apr 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO.

I CAN'T PLAY JUMP ULTIMATE STARS NOW. 

My methods of playing this game have stopped working. I should be able to play again in a couple weeks though. ;_;


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 20, 2008)

Xell said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> I CAN'T PLAY JUMP ULTIMATE STARS NOW.
> 
> My methods of playing this game have stopped working. I should be able to play again in a couple weeks though. ;_;



I have lost all hope.

My life is finished.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 27, 2008)

isnt there nyone for a match here nymore lol

i guess i may as well play some random games


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 27, 2008)

I NEED MAH WIRELESS NET


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol i'm still alive but i rarely come here when in search of battles since the place is empty.

My online record is 9999/8100something btw .


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 28, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Lol i'm still alive but i rarely come here when in search of battles since the place is empty.
> 
> My online record is 9999/8100something btw .



u smug person 

mine is something like 1130/650 i think 



"Shion" said:


> I NEED MAH WIRELESS NET



why did ur wireless dissapear now  
shouldnt have let it dissapear in the first place


----------



## Ephemeral Tranquility (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm thinking of importing this, but does anyone know how difficult it is to play the game in Japanese? =/


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> u smug person
> 
> mine is something like 1130/650 i think
> 
> ...



I don't know, it just would not work all of a sudden.

Every time i would try going online, it gave me no bars or access.


Ephemeral Tranquility said:


> I'm thinking of importing this, but does anyone know how difficult it is to play the game in Japanese? =/



It's not hard at all.

Plus, there is a guide on gamefaqs.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 28, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> I don't know, it just would not work all of a sudden.
> 
> Every time i would try going online, it gave me no bars or access.
> 
> ...



i c 

well cant do nothing until u get another router


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

I know, i wanna talk to ppl........


----------



## Masurao (Apr 28, 2008)

So I was thinking about getting this game.....worth it?


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 28, 2008)

By all means, YES^


----------



## Masurao (Apr 29, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> By all means, YES^



Hmm...it does look interesting.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 29, 2008)

I got it more than a year ago and i still play the hell out of it...that should be your answer .

Hey shion , i need to kick your ass in brawl too some time...don't chicken out on me .


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 29, 2008)

i prefer JUS to brawl... since i only played brawl for 2 weeks and gave it a rest, whereas JUS accumulated 7months of nonstop play... and i still play JUS while brawl is picking up dust lol


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 29, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I got it more than a year ago and i still play the hell out of it...that should be your answer .
> 
> Hey shion , i need to kick your ass in brawl too some time...don't chicken out on me .



You think you can?

Ok, how bout later today? 7 pm central time.

Send me a pm.


----------



## Jicksy (May 16, 2008)

nyone still play this game? lol


----------



## Dreikoo (May 18, 2008)

Course i do, @8600some wins .


----------



## "Shion" (May 19, 2008)

You're lucky you still have wireless^


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2008)

arg... i got this game today (damn cheap)... but I think it can't save anymore ...

it does autosave like every game right?... or I'm just rushing to conclusions?...


----------



## Jicksy (May 24, 2008)

^^^ yeh its autosave lol

i wanna vs someone on wifi other than just doing random lol


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 24, 2008)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

so what do I do now?... i've never heard of this happening on a DS card... it doesn't have a battery like the Cartridges right?... AM I DOOMED!? ...


----------



## Jicksy (May 25, 2008)

r u saying ur games not saving?

i think theres a master reset for the game, should try using that n c what happens


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 25, 2008)

yeah.. it's at zero of everything... every time i turn it on it has nothing..*sigh* right when I thought i had some luck...


----------



## "Shion" (May 25, 2008)

That sucks, bro.^

Do the master reset thing.

Re-format your ds if you have to, cuz that's serious shit.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 26, 2008)

The game is saved on the cartridge...not on the DS. If you have problems simply return the game and ask for it to be replaced...where did you buy it off of anyways? Was it perhaps used? Cause i never heard of any playasia game doing this and all my JP DS imports run fine.


If you got it "really cheap"...then that's prolly your answer right there. You get what you pay for .


----------



## "Shion" (May 26, 2008)

I got an ipod nano for 5$ 2 gig and i can put 550 songs in it.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Lol.^

Ima get one soon, trying to get a hook up with this girl who works at best buy so I can get a good router for less price.


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

Getting one VERY soon Gix.


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

i c

not a bad way to save money lol


----------



## Jicksy (May 28, 2008)

this thread has officially died lol

the only one whocan still play on wifi with a DS and still visits on blue moons is dreikoo... and even then he's hard to get a hold of lol

SHION!!!!!!!!!  get a router!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## "Shion" (May 28, 2008)

True^

But it takes time.


----------



## Dreikoo (May 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> this thread has officially died lol
> 
> the only one whocan still play on wifi with a DS and still visits on blue moons is dreikoo... and even then he's hard to get a hold of lol
> 
> SHION!!!!!!!!!  get a router!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I play every day but since there's not many people who play here when i do come i've already had my fill for the day...btw i'm close to 9000 wins .


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations.

Any new gayness from ppl online?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

@ dreikoo ~ on random battle on JUS today, u were the one fighting with an 8 koma seiya and 4 koma guy from yuyu hakusho right? lol 

my name on JUS is normally *Sky King* i was the one who was using the 3 koma inui from Prince of tennis lol

i started spamming in that ffa 

i checked ur score card thing and it sed 9101 wins lol to 9999 total matches... damn u and ur record


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> @ dreikoo ~ on random battle on JUS today, u were the one fighting with an 8 koma seiya and 4 koma guy from yuyu hakusho right? lol
> 
> my name on JUS is normally *Sky King* i was the one who was using the 3 koma inui from Prince of tennis lol
> 
> ...



You were the fuusuke spammer eh...at least you weren't that big 3 noob with dio and frieza .

And spamming isn't as annoying as combo breaking with the support seal girl lol...i went serious in the one round where i had renji gotenks kakashi and hiei and we all know how that went .


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> You were the fuusuke spammer eh...at least you weren't that big 3 noob with dio and frieza .
> 
> And spamming isn't as annoying as combo breaking with the support seal girl lol...i went serious in the one round where i had renji gotenks kakashi and hiei and we all know how that went .



fuusuke? nah i didnt use him once while i played random today... lol

the deck i used in the ffa with u was with hiei, kakashi and kagura, i was spamming my support due to one of the players having a BIG 3 support and mine blocks supports off lol, the last player besides us 2 and the BIG 3 spammer had a solo deck with 5 koma Eve, that player wasnt too bad considering he had about 6000+wins, but got owned by me 

u kinda fell off after i spammed my kakashi koma 4 special and support


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm....i don't exactly remember that...must have confused you with another spammer then. I played a bunch of matches today...at least 3 hours...so i must have not payed enough attention to that one. How many rounds did we play?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Hmm....i don't exactly remember that...must have confused you with another spammer then. I played a bunch of matches today...at least 3 hours...so i must have not payed enough attention to that one. How many rounds did we play?



1 round lol... someone just had to exit 

was kinda funny how the BIG 3 spammer got killed in an instant lol and then it was a matter of "piggy in the middle" for the 3 of us that were left... that was probs the most fun match i had today


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> 1 round lol... someone just had to exit
> 
> was kinda funny how the BIG 3 spammer got killed in an instant lol and then it was a matter of "piggy in the middle" for the 3 of us that were left... that was probs the most fun match i had today



Yeah i always pick out the big 3 spammers first...and if they're sucky enough they die in less than 4 seconds .


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Yeah i always pick out the big 3 spammers first...and if they're sucky enough they die in less than 4 seconds .



lol as it shud be 

sometimes u dont have to do nything as the others normally tend to gang up on the big 3 spammer

unless there all spammers


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2008)

Someone link me to a guide for this game and I'll be a dedicated player. it's fun(from what I've played) but I have no idea how to do anything =/


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 8, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Someone link me to a guide for this game and I'll be a dedicated player. it's fun(from what I've played) but I have no idea how to do anything =/



here

that tells u everything pretty much... since that was the one i used


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm set now. All I need to do is work on some decks.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh...if only that were true...you need about 6 months of experience too .


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 14, 2008)

a few months definitely lol

i still remember how long i had to play online to get gd


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 14, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> a few months definitely lol
> 
> i still remember how long i had to play online to get gd



It's true for everyone i know...the first 6000 or so matches you have are just practice for the next 20.000 .


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 17, 2008)

You guys still playing this?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 17, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> You guys still playing this?



ye, at least i still do... sometimes lol


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2008)

I play it every day.

Last few days i've been occupied with burst limit though so id didn't play a lot.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 17, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I play it every day.
> 
> Last few days i've been occupied with burst limit though so id didn't play a lot.



Ooh, I want that game! 

But I've got other game-priorities, like GTA4 and Brawl (which is finally coming to Europe this month... I hope)

I havn't played JUS for like... more than four months :amazed

Gotta start playing it again as soon as I'm done with Megaman ZXA

Also, Dreikoo, have you played Ninja Gaiden 2?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 17, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Ooh, I want that game!
> 
> But I've got other game-priorities, like GTA4 and Brawl (which is finally coming to Europe this month... I hope)
> 
> ...



I'm already done with both gta 4 and brawl lol...and NG2.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 17, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm already done with both gta 4 and brawl lol...and NG2.



ye gta4 and brawl are done over now... the game im still waiting for is soul caliber 4


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 17, 2008)

Seriously? I sweat I want to stab the one who came up witht the idea of releasing the game here 1 year later than the rest of the world over and over again!  

I havn't had the chance to play GTA4 or NG2. Just played the demo of the latter.

Well.. I guess SC4 will come a year later here as well.
I swear I'm gonna move to USA one day!


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 17, 2008)

soul caliber 4 shud be here at beginning of august for us Europeans lol as the rest of the world... 

and besides... ps3 and 360 are region free so ordering games that are different region for them are A-OK... its just that darn wii thats so annoying because of its region coding


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 20, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> soul caliber 4 shud be here at beginning of august for us Europeans lol as the rest of the world...
> 
> and besides... ps3 and 360 are region free so ordering games that are different region for them are A-OK... its just that darn wii thats so annoying because of its region coding



Are you serious? I have both read and heard that 360 isn't region free. 

I'll be damned! Have you tested this?


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 20, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> Are you serious? I have both read and heard that 360 isn't region free.
> 
> I'll be damned! Have you tested this?



quite a few games are region free while others only work on either one or 2 of the total 3 regions... heres a link, wit tested games


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 21, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> quite a few games are region free while others only work on either one or 2 of the total 3 regions... heres a link, wit tested games



Damn, I didn't know that. It's quite strange that all games aren't regionfree (or locked)

Thanks for the list. ^^


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 28, 2008)

Woohoo! Finally got brawl, guys! 

Shame on me, I bought it yesterday and havn't played it yet! 
I'll definately play it today, though.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 28, 2008)

lol i havent played brawl... in like, ages 

i'll play u online sometime


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 28, 2008)

Sure thing, man! 

I'll add my FC to my sig.

Damn, i loled out of anger in my first match online! 
Sudden death with all four players. Me and one other player left, I send him flyin upwards and he goes of screen (but still not "knocked out") and I finish with striking a pose (taunt). Guess what... a bob-omb explodes right where I am and throws me to the right, and I die before the player who's still off screen but not at the "ding"). That's just bad luck, man! Bad luck, I tell ya!


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 29, 2008)

lol, random online matches can get annoying after a while cos of the lag sometimes, other than that its normally ok

the last i played online that happened too, but to the guy who got lucky enough to hit me 1st lol


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 29, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> lol, random online matches can get annoying after a while cos of the lag sometimes, other than that its normally ok
> 
> the last i played online that happened too, but to the guy who got lucky enough to hit me 1st lol



I actually didn't experience any lag at all. But that could be because I played with the same people a few times in a row. Pika power! 

Didn't play many matches yesterday. It was mostly subspace emissionary. I've almost completed the story. Luigi & co has gotten to the subspace. It's quite fun though it's really repetitive.


----------



## ema/dante123 (Jun 30, 2008)

I love google *_* i'm dante123 in jus ema,i have 9999 pts search people for duell incredible ;D ps:i am italian sorry for bad english ;D;D;D;D;D;


----------



## Xell (Jul 2, 2008)

I think I just vs'd Masaki!

I was the guy using Killua.


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 3, 2008)

Xell said:


> I think I just vs'd Masaki!
> 
> I was the guy using Killua.



In a random match? That's awesome. How'd you know it was him? If it was him, that is.


----------



## Xell (Jul 7, 2008)

Mugiwara said:


> In a random match? That's awesome. How'd you know it was him? If it was him, that is.



Well, I know it may sound foolish, but I'm assuming it's him because his name was Masaki and he was using quite a few Naruto characters (not sure if he likes to use them or something, I'd assume he'd use Luffy though).


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 7, 2008)

isnt there anyone to vs on this thread nymor lol... i always hav to go to other sites now or just do random


----------



## dark0samurai (Jul 23, 2008)

id join but i duno how to set things to join :3 so i cba now, see ya


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 24, 2008)

dark0samurai said:


> id join but i duno how to set things to join :3 so i cba now, see ya



u meant to say... u havent finished the game?

well finish it 1st and then find someone online to fight... and then, when youve had some online matches already, i'll take you on. duenen haiyai!!!


----------



## dark0samurai (Jul 24, 2008)

(sigh) fine, i'll finish it when i have time tym


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 30, 2008)

Woot i just reached 9999/9999 .


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 30, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Woot i just reached 9999/9999 .



how did i know u wud post that here 

im still stuck on 700/1200 lol


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Woot i just reached 9999/9999 .



Gratz lol


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2009)

Finally got a wireless set up.

Gix, i know i owe you some games, wanna have a go?


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 1, 2009)

who what a battle??


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 1, 2009)

i dont going some rounds. FC is in my sig, PM me yours.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 2, 2009)

At long last we have some people posting here.

I wanna fight too.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 11, 2009)

let battle Shion? pm me


----------



## bbq sauce (Apr 7, 2009)

Somebody school me in the ways of this game.. like What's the combo system like, is it kind of just like mashing pre-canned combos or is there any actual timing involved ? Also how does the assist system work? Are they punishable MvC style? Also, is there a limit to their usage?

I wanna get the game, but if its just some mash fest it seems pointless.


----------



## Dreikoo (Apr 7, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Somebody school me in the ways of this game.. like What's the combo system like, is it kind of just like mashing pre-canned combos or is there any actual timing involved ? Also how does the assist system work? Are they punishable MvC style? Also, is there a limit to their usage?
> 
> I wanna get the game, but if its just some mash fest it seems pointless.



On the higher levels there's quite a bit of timing you need to be aware of, slight lags to be able to notice and exploit, having multiple supports and battle characters all linked up in one combo etc.

The supports here use the special gauge (which is what you use for your super moves...so each time you use a support you take out of it the amount that using a super move takes out of it), there's a few broken ones and there's tons of noobs around that just use them to combo break but when you play a pro or if you yourself become one then you can use them to link multiple attacks...certain chars have moves that are slow so any kind of competent player should be able to guard them...and there's where the supports come in, creating a step for the combo to jump on.

If you mash you'll die really fast...oh and there's ringouts and there's character and attack types ala pokemon....look up the wiki site or something for a more detailed explanation.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2009)

Man, nobody goes on anymore.

Hey Dreikoo, wasnt there supposed to be a number 2 of JUS?

If there was, that shit better be in 3D or some shit, cuz they are taking their sweet time.

But it looks like we are gonna have JUS for a good while.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 19, 2009)

i was hoping for part 3 in the series aswell, doesnt look like there will be for some time 

i still play from time to time, altho fightin random ppl online is normally kinda boring.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats true man.

Especially with those guys who use teh black box cheat.

Even though, i have no problem, i can beat them: it still gets annoying though.

We should have a few games soon gix.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 20, 2009)

ye, shud... maybe later today, if ur around when i am.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 21, 2009)

can someone give me a good Luffy deck.


----------



## Jicksy (Apr 22, 2009)

i have some luffy decks, even if there not that gd...  

an easy luffy koma to use would be the 5 koma one, use zoro koma 3 for support, and get an intelligence character in there, i usually end up using 4 koma hitsugaya, even tho i normally woudnt use 4 koma.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 22, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> i have some luffy decks, even if there not that gd...
> 
> an easy luffy koma to use would be the 5 koma one, use zoro koma 3 for support, and get an intelligence character in there, i usually end up using 4 koma hitsugaya, even tho i normally woudnt use 4 koma.



k thanks. i got a couple but there not that good.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 6, 2009)

Any of you guys still play this?

Im itching to play with somebody, but nobody plays anymore.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 8, 2009)

i woudnt mind going some rounds either... although blazblue seems to draw me towards it


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 9, 2009)

wtf how could leave you game in such obvious places to get 

my games get hidden away after usage, i dont trust no1 with my things in the house lol.

ahh well, you could always try to get some koma's back and make some decks... even i cant remembe the best decks you had.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 10, 2009)

dats some shi** right ther 

as long as you still have JUS tho it all gd


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2009)

Hell yeah man.

About your PM, I will try to make it if the assholes at work don't make me stay too late...

So, have you hear of any JUS 2 at all?


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 15, 2009)

JUS 2? nothing on that just yet. who knows if it seven set for release tbh.


----------



## MueTai (Jul 16, 2009)

I was thinking of buying this game, but is it even possible to get online matches anymore?


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 17, 2009)

youll get the odd few... not as many as wen it was first released but still enuf to get gd matches.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 17, 2009)

MueTai said:


> I was thinking of buying this game, but is it even possible to get online matches anymore?



You will get matches...

That is a guarantee.

Before, alot more people used to play it online, but now we don't have as much, but still a good number.

The game is  a must get for the DS.


----------



## itachi0982 (Jul 22, 2009)

i want to play online but my nintendo wifi usb thing is messed up nd idk if anyone remembers me but i used to play alot like lst year


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 22, 2009)

I remember you.

Annoying as fuck cuz you had many disconnection problems...

Good games though.


----------



## Adachi (Aug 19, 2009)

I play this game on my emulator, lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 21, 2009)

I have en english ROM for my DS.


----------



## fireking77 (Sep 29, 2009)

who what to play on wi-fi


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 29, 2009)

^ ill play on wifi, in a few hrs, ill pm ya if ur around at that time.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2009)

AAAH. 

WHERE THE FUCK AM I WHEN YOU GUYS ARE HERE?!???!


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 4, 2009)

im rite here...

lol


----------



## MueTai (Oct 4, 2009)

Is JUS only worth it if you're gonna play on Wi-fi?  I heard the scene isn't as good as it used to be, so if I'm gonna pay to import this game I wanna know if it would be worth it even if I was gonna be playing single player most of the time.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 4, 2009)

if ur a shonen jump fan, its worth it. mind u, playing it online was half the fun for me.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 4, 2009)

*FUCK^^^*

.....  /rageover


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump.

This game needs to live, once more.


----------



## fireking77 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Wow this game is old lol*


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2011)

It's damn great, though. 

I myself have gotten wifi connection now, so I am free to play online. 

What say you, Jicks... Wanna have a few rounds for old time's sake?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2011)

*BUMP*

Honestly, nobody plays this anymore?


----------



## firefist (May 4, 2011)

bump for justice.


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2011)

Greatest game on the DS. Hands down.


----------



## "Shion" (May 5, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly, brother. ^

Do either of you guys still play?


----------



## firefist (May 5, 2011)

yeah, when I'm on the ds.

online sucks a bit though, always the same chars.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2011)

You wanna play a few rounds?

I have a wide vareity of characters, lol.


----------



## firefist (May 8, 2011)

sure, but you gotta tell me how the friend code thing works in that game lol.


----------



## "Shion" (May 8, 2011)

What do you mean 'how it works' ? 

Same as any other game, bro, lol. 

Do you know how to find it? That what you mean?


----------



## firefist (May 9, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> What do you mean 'how it works' ?
> 
> Same as any other game, bro, lol.
> 
> *Do you know how to find it? *That what you mean?



thats the issue.


----------



## "Shion" (May 10, 2011)

Oh, it's pretty simple. 

On the main screen, choose the option on the top right, i believe, to take you to the wifi menu. 


The one that has the picture of the DS. ^

Once in the wifi menu, there should be another menu choice on your bottom left. Your friend code will just pop up.


----------



## Sir.Cruz (May 11, 2011)

Long time since I saw this thread.


----------



## "Shion" (May 11, 2011)

Tell me about it!

I've been looking for people to play with, but nobody ever posted!

Do you still have your game, Cruz?


----------



## "Shion" (May 24, 2011)

Bump FTW!


----------



## Psych (May 25, 2011)

Best game on the DS... and I lost mine. /cry

Hope a 3DS versions comes out and there's a way around the region lock :/


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2011)

Psych said:


> Best game on the DS... and I lost mine. /cry
> 
> Hope a 3DS versions comes out and there's a way around the region lock :/



Ooo if a 3DS version comes out, I am buying the 3DS. haha


----------

